# FelonEs Back To Work Log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just a little log for me and whoever gives a fvck haha.

Well after 3 months off I look like a fat sh1t,time to get things moving again.

First jab of my Test e cycle this morning.Left quad,no drama.We'll see if I get pip though haha.

First day back at the gym today was chest/tri/abs.Bench is down from 100kg to 80kg(gutted).

Eating properly again now,hitting everything hard so hopefully should be back looking half decent soon.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

get some pictures fired up...oh and welcome back :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> get some pictures fired up...oh and welcome back :thumb:


Cheers mate. Got a bit of work to do.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

dont tease, we've been hurt before :crying:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


>


Wuldnt say you are fat mate, but definitely been binging lol the abs have gone into hiding.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> dont tease, we've been hurt before :crying:


It wasn't you....It was me. Sorry.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Wuldnt say you are fat mate, but definitely been binging lol the abs have gone into hiding.


Haha been binging like a mofo.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha been binging like a mofo.


How did your PCT go when you upped sticks?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> How did your PCT go when you upped sticks?


Didn't do one mate. Kept up the HCG and Anti-e for a few weeks after but recovered ok.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Didn't do one mate. Kept up the HCG and Anti-e for a few weeks after but recovered ok.


how long have you been off now then?

I came off about the same time as you as i had a few trips which messed it up. Should be going back on end of Nov, miss the feeling and the gains


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

good to see you back , what happened ? did the mrs get preggers then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> how long have you been off now then?
> 
> I came off about the same time as you as i had a few trips which messed it up. Should be going back on end of Nov, miss the feeling and the gains


Been off about 3 months. Not using a kick start this time. Straight Test-e for about 12-14 weeks. Yeah loved the feeling of being on. Can't wait for it to kick in this time lol. What will you be running mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> good to see you back , what happened ? did the mrs get preggers then?


Nah fvck it lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Been off about 3 months. Not using a kick start this time. Straight Test-e for about 12-14 weeks. Yeah loved the feeling of being on. Can't wait for it to kick in this time lol. What will you be running mate?


Exactly the same as i never completed a full cycle.

300mg test e

1000 HCG

I've got a brand new vial for test and the other one has been open so going to bin it.

Got enough for 10 weeks


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah fvck it lol


banging in loads of test might help!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Exactly the same as i never completed a full cycle.
> 
> 300mg test e
> 
> ...


Happy days


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Happy days


true that. just want to get bloods before i crack on incase i havent recovered although i feel 100%


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In for part two... best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> In for part two... best of luck 1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 2 of being back in the gym.

Back/biceps today.Well 3 months ago I was bent over rowing 100kg.....50kg today haha,very disheartening.Not curling much either but I suppose that's what happens when you stop.Won't be stopping again.No pip from yesterdays jab,thank fudge lol.just gonna keep training hard and eating lots and hopefully it won't be too long til I'm back where I was.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Day 2 of being back in the gym.
> 
> Back/biceps today.Well 3 months ago I was bent over rowing 100kg.....50kg today haha,very disheartening.Not curling much either but I suppose that's what happens when you stop.Won't be stopping again.No pip from yesterdays jab,thank fudge lol.just gonna keep training hard and eating lots and hopefully it won't be too long til I'm back where I was.


Give it a few weeks of hard graft and the strength will be back. How's the diet looking as boring as last time lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Give it a few weeks of hard graft and the strength will be back. How's the diet looking as boring as last time lol


He's decided to looosen up a bit, he's having a bowl of waxy maze starch mixed with whey protein, no milk or water, 10 times a day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Give it a few weeks of hard graft and the strength will be back. How's the diet looking as boring as last time lol


Lol nah not gonna be so crazy with my diet this time. Think that was half the reason I stopped. It just became a chore. Atm I'm having a bowl of cereal when I wake up. A shake with oats pre and post workout. Tuna and veg. Normal evening meal and then shake with oats about 9.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Day 2 of being back in the gym.
> 
> Back/biceps today.Well 3 months ago I was bent over rowing 100kg.....50kg today haha,very disheartening.Not curling much either but I suppose that's what happens when you stop.Won't be stopping again.No pip from yesterdays jab,thank fudge lol.just gonna keep training hard and eating lots and hopefully it won't be too long til I'm back where I was.


Mate its taken me 2 months to surpass where I was before and I had a year off. It flies back on as long as you train pretty much every day which you can when juicing


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> He's decided to looosen up a bit, he's having a bowl of waxy maze starch mixed with whey protein, no milk or water, 10 times a day.


Haha that wouldn't surprise me. Think It was just oats, tuna and eggs every day last time. Fvck that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate its taken me 2 months to surpass where I was before and I had a year off. It flies back on as long as you train pretty much every day which you can when juicing


I read the first few pages of your log when you got back in to it. Where you said about how your lifts were low and it's disheartening I can relate lol. I'm just gonna bulk until next summer then cut cos my bf has gone from around 10 percent to about 20 I reckon. Can't wait for the test to get going haha By then I should be getting there.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I read the first few pages of your log when you got back in to it. Where you said about how your lifts were low and it's disheartening I can relate lol. I'm just gonna bulk until next summer then cut cos my bf has gone from around 10 percent to about 20 I reckon. Can't wait for the test to get going haha By then I should be getting there.


Yeah people said train natural for a bit. Fcuk that lol. I had planned on bulking at the start but my weight has actually gone down and lifts were where they were more or less. How long you going to cycle for and at what dose or just stay on permo until the summer? lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah people said train natural for a bit. Fcuk that lol. I had planned on bulking at the start but my weight has actually gone down and lifts were where they were more or less. How long you going to cycle for and at what dose or just stay on permo until the summer? lol


Lol yeah fvck natural I've got some catching up to do. Where I'll be burning cals now I'm hoping I can add muscle and lose a bit of fat at the same time. This cycle is just gonna be test for 12-14 weeks I think. Should get me back on track.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rest day today.Aching like a b1tch from chest/tri/abs Monday and back/bis Tuesday.

Got 5000 cals in today lol.Macros were Carbs-540 Protein-295 Fats-179.Happy days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps/abs today. Obviously strengths down but can still see some veins and definition in my shoulders while I work which is encouraging.

Db ~Shoulder Press-18kg dbs(lol) 4x8

Hammer Grip Press-40kg 4x8 (plate loaded machine)

Db Front Raises-18kg dbs 4x10

Side Raises-18kg dbs 4x8

Shrugs-40kg dbs 4x10

Abs was 2x sets hanging leg raises to failure

2x sets crunches to failure

2x sets of double crunches to failure

2x sets of 10kg medicine ball side twists to failure

2x sets 24kg kettlebell sidebends to failure.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/traps/abs today. Obviously strengths down but can still see some veins and definition in my shoulders while I work which is encouraging.
> 
> Db ~Shoulder Press-18kg dbs(lol) 4x8
> 
> ...


You can front raise and side as much as you can press, shvt what's up with that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You can front raise and side as much as you can press, shvt what's up with that?


Lol I know. My press has suffered badly from me taking three months off. It's gutting mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know. My press has suffered badly from me taking three months off. It's gutting mate.


Won't be long lol. Front and side are pretty decent though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Won't be long lol. Front and side are pretty decent though


Hopefully be back on it soon. Legs tomorrow,dreading what my squat is now haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Before I stopped pic and me 3 months later.....sigh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On my way to gym for my first leg day in 3 months. This will be interesting lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> On my way to gym for my first leg day in 3 months. This will be interesting lol.


Good luck! You'll be in bits over the weekend lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck! You'll be in bits over the weekend lol


I know lol. Feel like a newbie with all this aching already.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know lol. Feel like a newbie with all this aching already.


Nice though isn't it lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nice though isn't it lol


Love it haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hobbling back from the gym. Legs seem to be doing their own thing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Hobbling back from the gym. Legs seem to be doing their own thing.


Mate i did legs day before yesterday first week back and i feel like my legs have been hammered with an actual hammer . So i can relate to how you feel lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate i did legs day before yesterday first week back and i feel like my legs have been hammered with an actual hammer . So i can relate to how you feel lol


It's a killer isn't it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooo today was legs.Iwas dreading seeing what weight I'm pushing now but was actually quite happy.

Squats(atg) Barx10

40gkx10

60kgx10

80kgx8

100kgx3

100kgx2

80kgx6

60kgx6

40kgx4(paused reps)

Leg Press

125kgx10

175kgx10

225kgx8

275kgx8

225kgx8

175kgx6(paused reps)

125kgx6(paused reps)

Leg Curls 4x10(can't remember the weight,aroung 50kg)

Extensions 4x10 same as above,around 50kg

Standing Calf Raises 4x15-20

Seated Calf Raises 4x15-20


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> It's a killer isn't it.


I love training legs though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hobbling back from the gym. Legs seem to be doing their own thing.


Enjoy taking a shít tomorrow PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I love training legs though


Same. My favourite body part.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy taking a shít tomorrow PMSL


Lol cheers mate. They're ****ing throbbing now....bring on the doms lol makes me feel alive.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Welcome back !!! Glad you came back haha.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

welcome back mate and good luck with the new cycle!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Welcome back !!! Glad you came back haha.


Thanks mate.Thought I could handle looking like an average Joe but I couldn't lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> welcome back mate and good luck with the new cycle!


Cheers bruv,gonna smash the granny out of it haha.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Cheers bruv,gonna smash the granny out of it haha.


welcome back bro.

out of interest got any pics from before your lay off for comparison?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harryalmighty said:


> welcome back bro.
> 
> out of interest got any pics from before your lay off for comparison?


Thanks mate.Post #36


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Traps and delts looking good mate :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Traps and delts looking good mate :whistling:


Lol I look a fat mess. Not stopping again.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome back Felon....yi [email protected] ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Welcome back Felon....yi [email protected] ;-)


I don't give a.....monkeez lol. You good?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I don't give a.....monkeez lol. You good?


Aye spot on mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ya wee ba$tard ye


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How are your traps so big if you haven't been working out for three months? Been shrugging the tv in your sleep?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> How are your traps so big if you haven't been working out for three months? Been shrugging the tv in your sleep?


Nah every time the Mrs asks me if I've been checking out her mates ar$e I shrug lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thing is her mate Dave ain't even got a nice ar$e


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well as expected today my legs are fvcked lol. Not as bad as I thought they'd be though which is a bonus.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off 200g(dry weight) of pasta,200g minced beef and 200g of mixed veg. Fvcking stuffed now lol,love bulking


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just polished off 200g(dry weight) of pasta,200g minced beef and 200g of mixed veg. Fvcking stuffed now lol,love bulking


That's a fair sized dinner lol. Yep bulking is so much better than cutting. Especially now winter here all the nice dinners. Bout to order a Chinese ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol just fits on the plate. Get that chinese down ya son haha. I'm bulking until about end of March then cutting for 8 weeks or so. Missing the abs lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol just fits on the plate. Get that chinese down ya son haha. I'm bulking until about end of March then cutting for 8 weeks or so. Missing the abs lol.


Haha I'm gonna. Misses and daughter are out tonight so I'm gonna stuff my face and watch a film. My abs are gone to mate, work is manic ATM so I'm just going gym when I can fit it in to try and keep a bit if strength. I'm starting my next cycle jan 1st and gonna bulk til start of march then cut before the summer. Thinking I might stay on til July lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha I'm gonna. Misses and daughter are out tonight so I'm gonna stuff my face and watch a film. My abs are gone to mate, work is manic ATM so I'm just going gym when I can fit it in to try and keep a bit if strength. I'm starting my next cycle jan 1st and gonna bulk til start of march then cut before the summer. Thinking I might stay on til July lol


What are you gonna run?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What are you gonna run?


Still deciding now. I've got WC nandrotest test p/npp which I'm gonna bulk on. Then I'm thinking towards end of that sphinx test 400 at a cruise dose for a while then bump it up and try sphinx tren a and cut before I go away end of May. I haven't decided any further than that but I go away again mid July so I know I'm not gonna wanna come off until then. I've only got the nandrotest ATM but gonna start stocking up and sphinx seems to be a good choice, haven't seen much negative on it.

Also have some d hacks winni to throw in there somewhere lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Still deciding now. I've got WC nandrotest test p/npp which I'm gonna bulk on. Then I'm thinking towards end of that sphinx test 400 at a cruise dose for a while then bump it up and try sphinx tren a and cut before I go away end of May. I haven't decided any further than that but I go away again mid July so I know I'm not gonna wanna come off until then. I've only got the nandrotest ATM but gonna start stocking up and sphinx seems to be a good choice, haven't seen much negative on it.
> 
> Also have some d hacks winni to throw in there somewhere lol


Sweet.I'm gonna have to look up what some of these compounds do so I can add something in with the test next time.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sweet.I'm gonna have to look up what some of these compounds do so I can add something in with the test next time.


It'll be my first time on all the above but with only be running one at a time with test so at least it know what's doing what. Looking forward to trying different compounds especially tren but don't know how I'm gonna cope with the regular jabs. Only one way to find out, role on new year


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It'll be my first time on all the above but with only be running one at a time with test so at least it know what's doing what. Looking forward to trying different compounds especially tren but don't know how I'm gonna cope with the regular jabs. Only one way to find out, role on new year


I'll be interested in how it goes mate.You gonna log it?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'll be interested in how it goes mate.You gonna log it?


I wasn't planning to, I train at home and have to make do with what I've got so wouldn't have the normal lifts to log. Although I suppose I could log what I do anyway. Dunno maybe I will. I hadn't really thought about it til you said


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I wasn't planning to, I train at home and have to make do with what I've got so wouldn't have the normal lifts to log. Although I suppose I could log what I do anyway. Dunno maybe I will. I hadn't really thought about it til you said


Why don't you join a gym mate? Yeah you should log it,I'd follow it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Why don't you join a gym mate? Yeah you should log it,I'd follow it.


I do miss the gym but when my daughter was born with work as well it was taking up to much time so I fvcked it off and train at home. It ain't he best but it does the job and that way I get to see her to. She comes in there and pretends to work out with me. Pain in the ass sometimes when you just wanna get on but if rather that than come home and her be in bed. I've got another on the way as well. Maybe in the future if I outgrow my home gym I'll have to but for now I'll make do. It ain't a bad set up just a bit restricted. I use a powertec leverage machine for a lot of it which does restrict movement compared to things like bench press bit it's safe to push that extra bit when I'm on my own


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I do miss the gym but when my daughter was born with work as well it was taking up to much time so I fvcked it off and train at home. It ain't he best but it does the job and that way I get to see her to. She comes in there and pretends to work out with me. Pain in the ass sometimes when you just wanna get on but if rather that than come home and her be in bed. I've got another on the way as well. Maybe in the future if I outgrow my home gym I'll have to but for now I'll make do. It ain't a bad set up just a bit restricted. I use a powertec leverage machine for a lot of it which does restrict movement compared to things like bench press bit it's safe to push that extra bit when I'm on my own


Sounds ok.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woke up today and my legs seemed to of seized up lol.Gonna be fun walking to the gym and back tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my 2nd jab in to a sore/achey right quad.Fvcking cat sat watching,thought she was gonna jump up and start swinging off the pin lol.

Chest/tris/abs today and they're getting hit hard.Noticed I've started to fill out again now my foods back on point.Good stuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Second chest day done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

En route to the gym to smash back and biceps. Cat and Mrs kid ****ed me off already so should be a good session


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

That would of creeped me out too much if the cat was watching!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> That would of creeped me out too much if the cat was watching!


I was nervous she was gonna jump on me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went in to the gym ****ed off. Had a great workout, looking bigger and feeling stronger. Came out of the gym buzzing. Love the way it can do that to you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think the test is kicking in. Got a random bone on way back from gum. Just messaged the Mrs and told her to be ready cos she's getting it when I get back lol game on.


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Think the test is kicking in. Got a random bone on way back from gum. Just messaged the Mrs and told her to be ready cos she's getting it when I get back lol game on.


Ha! Gotta love that post workout sex!

Looking good in here by the way :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stormborn91 said:


> Ha! Gotta love that post workout sex!
> 
> Looking good in here by the way :thumb:


Caveman sex lol. Thanks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's workout was.......

Back.

Wide grip pull downs

V - Grip pull downs

Seated row

Bent over rows

Biceps.

Narrow grip curls

Hammer curls

Db curls

All exercises were 4 sets of 8-12 with one or two drop sets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What I'm eating right now.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What I'm eating right now.


Very colourful spag bol. Nice to see you getting you veg in lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Very colourful spag bol. Nice to see you getting you veg in lol


Got to ain't ya lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

IN

Good to see you back on it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> IN
> 
> Good to see you back on it mate


Cheers mate. Going harder than ever now. No more pvssy breaks for me lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

fvkin hell mate wont be too long now youll have to be walking through doors sideways lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> fvkin hell mate wont be too long now youll have to be walking through doors sideways lol


Haha I wish. When I get big enough I won't even open doors....I'll walk through them lol



troponin said:


> fvkin hell mate wont be too long now youll have to be walking through doors sideways lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself first thing this morning and currently sitting at exactly 14 stone. Gonna weigh myself once a week from now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just eaten 4 fvck in mahoosive chicken wraps. Lovely jubbly. The Mrs only managed 2, fvck in lightweight haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from blasting shoulders/traps/abs. Strengths going up,great workout.

All exercises were 4x8-10 with 2 drop sets

Db Shoulder Press- 22kg dbs

Hammer Grip Press(plate loaded machine) 60kg

Db Front Raises-18kg dbs

Ez Bar Raises-15kg

Side Raises-18kg dbs

Seated Side Raises-10kg dbs

Bent Over Rear Delts-16kg dbs

Shrugs-40kg dbs

Abs was 2 x sets to failure of......

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches

Double Crunches

Side to Sides-10kg Medicine ball

Side Bends-24kg Kettlebell


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What I'm eating right now.


Disappointed not a bit of bread in sight lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Muckshifter said:


> Disappointed not a bit of bread in sight lol.


Normally I'd have about 6 slices haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just got back from blasting shoulders/traps/abs. Strengths going up,great workout.
> 
> All exercises were 4x8-10 with 2 drop sets
> 
> ...


You really want that 6 pack back ay? lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You really want that 6 pack back ay? lol


I'm leaning out daily lol on 5000+ calories. Gotta love having an ultra fast metabolism


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm leaning out daily lol on 5000+ calories. Gotta love having an ultra fast metabolism


How old are you? Wish my metabolism was a bit faster although I'm not complaining as I ain't a fat cvnt just need to watch the carbs. As it winter though fvck it, I'm enjoying eating nice dinners and I'll worry about the pack come march next year. I know I can get one now so don't mind so much


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

36 mate but I've always been hyper. Supposed to be on med for it but they mong me out and make me fat haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs got destroyed as usual,hopefully won't be aching as bad this week as I was last week. The joys of having time off eh lol.

Just eaten a big chilli/pasta/veg combo which was 1427 calories.68g Protein 175g Carbs and 77g Fats haha good stuff.Could eat it again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just polished off a whole Madiera cake and a tin of custard lol love bulking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What I looked like before my 3 months off. Hopefully look better by next summer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning,before food and drink I weigh 14 stone 2lbs. Up 2lbs from last week :thumb:

View attachment 161614


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On route to the gym for back and biceps. Listening to a filthy jump up mix. Making me wanna go crazy and start tipping cars over. Grrr lol gonna be a good session


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps/abs day today. My favourite day, gonna smash the absolute ar$e out of it.Looking a lot fullerand pumped these days,even my mrs has noticed and she don't normally lol.feeling great atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a fvckin amazing workout. Think I'll surpass what o looked like 3 months ago in no time. 3 weeks ago my db shoulder press was at 18kg dB's. Today was 24kgs so strengths coming back. Walking back now and getting some funny looks cos everyone is all wrapped up warm and I'm in a t-shirt haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day

Sorry legs but I'm fvcking you up today...you skinny pr1cks!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good session. Pyramided up to 100kg and got a few more reps than i did last week. Progress. Happy with that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself a minute ago.Up 7lbs in 3 weeks so I'm happy with that. Started at 14 stone dead and am now 14 and a half stone......nice.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Weighed myself a minute ago.Up 7lbs in 3 weeks so I'm happy with that. Started at 14 stone dead and am now 14 and a half stone......nice.


That's a good weight increase, nothing to drastic. Are the abs still showing through?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That's a good weight increase, nothing to drastic. Are the abs still showing through?


Yeah, can still see them as much as I could before(not a lot lol). Look and feel noticeably bigger.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so just done my 4th jab,I'm 3 weeks in and back on form.Ditching the 4 day split I've been doing and going back to the high volume 5 day split I know and love. Chest/abs today.Hitting them hard. My Mrs said to me yesterday how it looks like I didn't stop training now,which must be good cos she rarely compliments me lol.Have been shagging the sh1t outta her last couple of days,she's been in a good mood haha.It's funny cos before I'd ever took Test she was a bit nervous(roid rage blah blah blah).I told her I'm gonna be sex pesting her non-stop when it kicks in.....she said she can't wait lol.She prefers me on juice.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Right so just done my 4th jab,I'm 3 weeks in and back on form.Ditching the 4 day split I've been doing and going back to the high volume 5 day split I know and love. Chest/abs today.Hitting them hard. My Mrs said to me yesterday how it looks like I didn't stop training now,which must be good cos she rarely compliments me lol.Have been shagging the sh1t outta her last couple of days,she's been in a good mood haha.It's funny cos before I'd ever took Test she was a bit nervous(roid rage blah blah blah).I told her I'm gonna be sex pesting her non-stop when it kicks in.....she said she can't wait lol.She prefers me on juice.


You love abs don't ya lol

Pmsl, she loves you on juice till she wants a baby again 

Women eh?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You love abs don't ya lol
> 
> Pmsl, she loves you on juice till she wants a baby again
> 
> Women eh?!


Lol loooove the abs mate. I told her I don't want a kid. I wanna be a monster.....with abs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest got smashed.

Flat bench

Flat bench hammer grip

Incline Hammer grip

Incline flyes

Low cable crossover

High cable crossover

4 sets of 6-8 with 2 drop sets on all.

The pump was nuts,looked good.See a few people mirin(don't blame em lol). Also noticed a couple of newbies copying my workout move for move haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning benders lol.Weighed myself this morning and I'm 14stone 8lbs. So I'm up 8lbs since I started back at the gym.Obviously it's water etc as I wasn't eating much when I stopped training but I'm still happy because I've never been over 15 stone and I'm only 3 weeks in to this cycle.Have noticed with this Sphinx Test that when I jab it's painless,but get a proper dead leg that evening so expecting pip next day but the next day it's fine.

Anyhoo it's back day today,sh1t's gonna get real lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/abs today.Fvcking love training shoulders.Gonna go in,do some pilates to warm up then sh1ts getting fvvvcked up.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Pilates lol ghey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Pilates lol ghey


Pilates get you hench mate lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pilates get you hench mate lol


It'll certainly improve your rear glute spread lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> It'll certainly improve your rear glute spread lol


lol.Anyway you I wanna see a log started today.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> lol.Anyway you I wanna see a log started today.


Yes sir.

Lol still in work so will do it first thing when I get home boss

It won't be exciting tho so don't get ya hopes up lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Lol still in work so will do it first thing when I get home boss
> 
> It won't be exciting tho so don't get ya hopes up lol


Mine ain't so i wouldn't worry lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from the gym.Had a great session.

Today was Shoulders/Traps/Abs

All shoulder exercises were 4 sets of 8 with 2 drop sets

Db press 28kg dbs

Hammer grip (plate loaded machine) 70kg

Front raises 18kg dbs

Front raises (tricep bar) 15kg

Side raises 18kg dbs

seated side raises 8kg dbs

Bent over rear delts 16kg dbs

Traps-shrugs 50kg dbs 4 x 8

Abs 2 x sets to failure

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

Double crunches

Side to sides 10kg medicine ball

Side bends 24kg kettlebell

As I was getting changed to leave someone said to me that I'm putting on some size now.........That'll be the veg then :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun day today.The first gun day since I've been back cos been doing a four day split so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gun day today.The first gun day since I've been back cos been doing a four day split so I'm looking forward to this.


Have a good one yoof!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You feel that the test as kicked in yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one yoof!!


Cheers my yout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You feel that the test as kicked in yet?


I'd say it's def doing it's job.Strengths going up nicely.I have got greasy skin,getting more random boners,feeling great.Look visibly better already.

When I was flying high on the Guerilla test it didn't 'hit' me until about 4-5 weeks in,then I could really tell.I'm only 3 and a half weeks in atm so it's early days but good signs so far :thumb:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You can see from your Avi your doing well. Smash dem guns bro.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You can see from your Avi your doing well. Smash dem guns bro.


cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms got smashed today.

4 sets 0f 8-15 and 2 drop sets on every move.

Triceps

Rope pushdowns 54kg

Single arm cable extensions 23kg

Seated one arm db extensions 10kg dbs

Standing db push up (dunno proper name) 24kg db

Biceps

Close grip ez bar curls 25kg

Wide grip ez bar curls 20kg

Hammer grip curls with tricep bar 10kg

Standing crucifix type cable curls 23kg

Arms were fvcking pumped,great workout.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Arms got smashed today.
> 
> 4 sets 0f 8-15 and 2 drop sets on every move.
> 
> ...


Good workout,miss arm days now I'm on ppl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Good workout,miss arm days now I'm on ppl


I've done ppl and it's not enough volume for me.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What the fuark is a standing dumbbell pushup? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162111


Lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Overhead dumbbell tricep extension lol

I was imagining a normal pushup just stood up using dumbbells confused **** out of me lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Overhead dumbbell tricep extension lol
> 
> I was imagining a normal pushup just stood up using dumbbells confused **** out of me lol


I just make my own names up.Legs tomorrow,starting with 'Weight on back lower to floor and back up'


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I just make my own names up.Legs tomorrow,starting with 'Weight on back lower to floor and back up'


I prefer to start with sit down and move leg up then move onto weight on back and act like your gonna have a sh1t Then move onto leg machine pushups lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I prefer to start with sit down and move leg up then move onto weight on back and act like your gonna have a sh1t Then move onto leg machine pushups lol


Love that one


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've done ppl and it's not enough volume for me.


No I much prefer 5 day split but got 3 months of working 7 day weeks so cut down until Christmas and I'm still [email protected]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> No I much prefer 5 day split but got 3 months of working 7 day weeks so cut down until Christmas and I'm still [email protected]


Oh fvcking hell.You're doing well to even get 3 days in mate.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Oh fvcking hell.You're doing well to even get 3 days in mate.


Yeah same every year jobs a bit seasonal,I stuck with 5 day split and 2 days cardio for as long as I could now switched to ppl and 2 cardio until January,but doing first test cycle in new year so prob jump back on the 5 day split then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Woke up at 4.30 ffs,oh well got to knock one out with no chance of capture lol. Weighed in at 14 stone 9lbs today,up another pound.Leg day today,good stuff.


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keep the gains coming mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs done.

Squats 100kg 8.7.5.4

Legpress 270kg 8.8.8.6

Quad ext 60kg 10.8.8.7

Hamstring curl 60kg 10.8.8.6

Standing calfs 60kg 25.25.20.18

Sitting calfs same as above.

Thought I'd fvck off the high volume this week and see where my strengths at. Pleased with my squat numbers atm. Improvement from last week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all. Well I'm exactly 4 weeks in on this test e cycle and 4 weeks back at the gym after 3 months off. Weighed myself a min ago and I'm 14 stone 11lbs,up 11lbs lol. Body fat looks the same. I've never been over 15 stone before so this looks promising


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

do you need some suggestions to speed this up and some steroid and supp advice or are you one of those who thinks i a full of ****? i don't remember anymore...lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> do you need some suggestions to speed this up and some steroid and supp advice or are you one of those who thinks i a full of ****? i don't remember anymore...lol


Speed what up? I don't think you're full of sh1t,I just don't understand most of what you say lol. Looking at your avi,you obviously know what you are doing. Go on then,hit me with some suggestions.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

the progress, strength gains, body recomp etc.

luckily i am actually a little fuller than in my avi but thanks nonetheless.

as i gather you are on test right now. how about lowering that ad adding in some trestolone with a stron aromatase inhibitor?

it will give faster strength and size gains, very comparable to tren but without the ****ty sides, and it also replaces a lot of the functions of test like libido, estrogen conversion etc.

as i read in tht prison thread you probably do not need a preworkout  haha

but there are very good transdermals made by olympus labs containing different hormones. one is the dermatrest. it has about 30% absorption so if you used 200mg a day (it does get a little pricey) you would have about 420mg of ester free trest, equalling about esterified steroid like say 600mg tren-e. the good thing is, the gear is good to go, no risks of bad batches, infections or anything and trest is aactually stronger than tren mg for mg.

i can notice this, it aromatizes like hell but i also use their transform which even causes gyno reversal while on the trestolone.

i was eating very little so i kept my weight and size but improved body compositiion nicely. now i had 2 days of increased caloried from 3-4000 approx. which is not a surplus for me, but it instantly filled me out and i gained about 3-4kg.

i know it may seem like i am advertising but i just really like trestolone.

gonna be running it with some mast-e 350mg/week, primobolan 500mg/week, 200mg trestolone/day and 60mg dinabolix/day. ( a sbol derivative with good reviews as to positive effect of dbol in terms of mood etc but less watery)

should be able to add a few more kgs with that stack but really trestolone with enough food is a great strength gainer. i did pullups today and my pr is about +44kg for 4 1/2 reps, head to bar. i got 5 reps eyes over bar today, then my dumbbell slipped between my feet ir uí would have gotten 6 and maybe a bad seventh. this is huge got me as chins and pulups etc. have been stuck for almost 2 years. also the endurance on other exercises was really good. i think there will be some water gain but the strength and endurance may be worth it. won't look like deca or dbol if used with transform for example, i promise


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@FelonE stick to what you are doing mate.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

this forum is so ****ing progressive...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> the progress, strength gains, body recomp etc.
> 
> luckily i am actually a little fuller than in my avi but thanks nonetheless.
> 
> ...


This is gonna be my first complete cycle so really want to just see how I go.Weight's going up nicely and strength too.Next cycle I might add another compound but there's no need atm.Appreciate the advice though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @FelonE stick to what you are doing mate.


If it ain't broke......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If it ain't broke......


Exactly.

No need for all that stuff he's pushing on people.

Who he reps for, I know the owner personally. He doesn't bang on about these PH's like this guy does lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Howdy. Decided to keep an eye on your progress


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Howdy. Decided to keep an eye on your progress


Welcome in Dave ya sneeky ba$tard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162239


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162239


You do love a bloody photo Haha. Looking good though *****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You do love a bloody photo Haha. Looking good though *****


Cheers. Progress pics lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning gob****es.Sooo it's the beginning of week 5 now,just done my jab it was horrific.Blood up the walls,needle snapped in my leg and after I seem to have acquired a French accent......lol nah no drama as always.It was around this time in my unfinished cycle that I really started to feel the test,so I'm looking forward to the rapeyness haha.Up a stone already with body fat looking the same.Was gonna be a 12 week cycle but.......lol might extend it to 16 weeks,we'll see.Looking forward to seeing what I look like after I cut after pct.Would like to be 15 stone @ 10% really.

Anyway....international chest day today so gonna hit it with 36 sets lol high volume for the win baby :tongue:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I might extend it to 16 weeks! In 16 weeks I may extend it to 20


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I might extend it to 16 weeks! In 16 weeks I may extend it to 20


Think I need trt for life lol :whistling:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I might extend it to 16 weeks! In 16 weeks I may extend it to 20


Not properly been off since end of may


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Not properly been off since end of may


Stop encouraging me Dave....you know I'm easily influenced lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

My next cycle was gonna be 8 weeks. Think I've now persuaded myself it'll be better to stay on for nearly 8 months haha. You ain't coming off after 12 weeks, who you trying to kid lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> My next cycle was gonna be 8 weeks. Think I've now persuaded myself it'll be better to stay on for nearly 8 months haha. You ain't coming off after 12 weeks, who you trying to kid lol


Myself lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

15st at 10% BF  You competing.

Have a good one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 15st at 10% BF  You competing.
> 
> Have a good one


I'm not 10 percent atm lol. Around 16. Yeah I want to compete mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest day done. All lifts are up. Bench up to 90kg now thank fvck haha. Was benching 80kg last week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not 10 percent atm lol. Around 16. Yeah I want to compete mate.


Great news mate, anyone going to help?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great news mate, anyone going to help?


Dunno. I haven't thought that far ahead yet. Don't think I'll be in good enough shape for a couple of years yet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dunno. I haven't thought that far ahead yet. Don't think I'll be in good enough shape for a couple of years yet.


Yeah you need that thickness and density to get on stage IMO that's what look I'm wanting to go for over the next few years.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly.
> 
> No need for all that stuff he's pushing on people.
> 
> Who he reps for, I know the owner personally. He doesn't bang on about these PH's like this guy does lol


they are not phs and i don't rep for olympus. actually i was offered but i have no time as i make my own products.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> they are not phs and i don't rep for olympus. actually i was offered but i have no time as i make my own products.


You rep for PowerMyself - that's who I know.

You make your own products..... I hadn't noticed :whistling:

Edit - they are Prohormones


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

trestolone is not. dermatren is, you are right. i only recommend products i have tried and that work. the repping really isn't taking place that much.

it is more of a friendship. i won't be on here much anymore. it is not like i get anything for recommending a product. we have a different kind of relationship regarding that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

**** me whats with the forum Vs Neuroscience?!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you need that thickness and density to get on stage IMO that's what look I'm wanting to go for over the next few years.


Exactly. Especially when your really low bf. Are you gonna compete then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> **** me whats with the forum Vs Neuroscience?!


I don't mind him but he fvcking goes on a bit lol


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162239


id say your a bit above 16% in this picture but it looks like good progress at the moment mate id say around 20%. But looking good, keep it going.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162302


This is from today,you're probably right though still.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162303


Me 4 weeks ago for comparison


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

yer looks like a decent improvement in just 4 weeks yer probably just below 20 from that picture mate. But coming along nicely.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fat cvnt haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Fat cvnt haha


Lol it's all good. I can cut to 10 percent quick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning w4nkers. So I've decided to change my original cycle plan of test e for 12 weeks to test e for 12 weeks(bulk) then 8 weeks test e(cut).

Decided not to add another compound while cutting purely because fat melts off me when I cut,just want to preserve as much muscle as possible.I'm gonna keep it logged here with update pics.Looking forward to getting my six-pack back lol.Feel like a right chubber atm.

Back day today,going in hard and high volume.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Exactly. Especially when your really low bf. Are you gonna compete then?


If I do it won't be for a very long time mate! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If I do it won't be for a very long time mate! Lol


Yeah same,nowhere near ready yet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Angry wànkng again?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Angry wànkng again?


Furiously


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Fat cvnt haha


.....wait till you get older , most of us cant even look at anything without putting weight on , emotions also change - high E2 does not cause soap box crying (eastenders etc) - i nearly broke down in the street sobbing when looking at a fresh cream éclair in firkins shop window the other day:tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> .....wait till you get older , most of us cant even look at anything without putting weight on , emotions also change - high E2 does not cause soap box crying (eastenders etc) - i nearly broke down in the street sobbing when looking at a fresh cream éclair in firkins shop window the other day:tongue:


I'm the opposite,find bulking hard and cutting easy.Only put on this fat cos I didn't train for 3 months.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day done.

Very happy cos my strengths going back nicely.Bent over rows are @ 100kg again now.Every session I'm gaining strength,this Sphinx is good sh1t.Can't wait for shoulders/trap and abs tomorrow.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm the opposite,find bulking hard and cutting easy.Only put on this fat cos I didn't train for 3 months.


early 30's? , wait a bit longer  - i used to be the same as you (eat anything) , i already look like my hair has been highlighted with white (some cheeky bstard actually asked me if i'd had it done) - all i need now is to find my first grey pube :sad:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> early 30's? , wait a bit longer  - i used to be the same as you (eat anything) , i already look like my hair has been highlighted with white (some cheeky bstard actually asked me if i'd had it done) - all i need now is to find my first grey pube :sad:


I'm 36 and quite hyperactive lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm 25 and already getting grey eyebrows lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I'm 25 and already getting grey eyebrows lol


Grey eyebrows?lol you old ****. I've got one recurring grey pube that gets tweezered.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Grey eyebrows?lol you old ****. I've got one recurring grey pube that gets tweezered.


haha bad innit! eyebrows are going grey yet my beard is still bumfluff white lol

need more test


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> haha bad innit! eyebrows are going grey yet my beard is still bumfluff white lol
> 
> need more test


As much as I'm against test....it seems the only way


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

aqualung said:


> early 30's? , wait a bit longer  - i used to be the same as you (eat anything) , i already look like my hair has been highlighted with white (some cheeky bstard actually asked me if i'd had it done) - all i need now is to find my first grey pube :sad:


Don't lie, you have no hair under that mask lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't lie, you have no hair under that mask lol


He's got a mask on? thought he'd been hitting the MT2 hard.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He's got a mask on? thought he'd been hitting the MT2 hard.


Possibly mate, not sure what's happened to his lips though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dunno,he needs to zip it though lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good mate, you look like you are loving being back on it and training hard again :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking good mate, you look like you are loving being back on it and training hard again :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. I am,not just looking better etc but the feeling training gives you.Not stopping again unless it's because of injury or something.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best way. I used to go through phases of training for a few months then taking 2 months off, it was a waste of time! Hardly missed a session in 2 years now and it's starting to pay off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Best way. I used to go through phases of training for a few months then taking 2 months off, it was a waste of time! Hardly missed a session in 2 years now and it's starting to pay off


Before that three months i hadn't had a day off in 2yrs. Went in with food poisoning and thought I'd had a mini stroke on the way once......killed arms then rung the Dr when i got home lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You know I hate pictures....
View attachment 162367


So here's another one lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps/abs today.Had a dream last night about training shoulders lol setting pbs all over the place.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulder/traps and abs done.

2 dropsets on all shoulder exercises.

Shoulders

Db Press [email protected] dbs

[email protected] dbs

[email protected] dbs

Hammer grip press on plate loaded machine [email protected]

[email protected]

Db front raises [email protected] dbs

Tricep bar front raises [email protected]

Side raises [email protected] dbs

Side raises with 5kg plates (very slow) 4x8

Incline rev flyes [email protected] dbs

Rev flyes on pec dec [email protected]

Shrugs with ez bar [email protected]

Abs was just a couple of sets of hanging leg raises and crunches.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a cheeky lil parcel


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just recieved my parcel from Vapeclub.co.uk . Thanks @kristina,you're a star :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You know I hate pictures....
> View attachment 162367
> 
> 
> So here's another one lol.


Knee caps could do with some work mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Knee caps could do with some work mate


Ido a bit of kneecap work at the end of my finger tip session :cowboy:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ido a bit of kneecap work at the end of my finger tip session :cowboy:


Toes raises too I hope!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Toes raises too I hope!!


And nipple lifts


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just recieved my parcel from Vapeclub.co.uk . Thanks @kristina,you're a star :thumb:


Hope the vape works out,I switched to a vape just over a year ago and not smoked since


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just recieved my parcel from Vapeclub.co.uk . Thanks @kristina,you're a star :thumb:


Just stop buying **** lol cheaper


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Just stop buying **** lol cheaper


This. Althought tbf i could start smoking again tomorrow i miss it that much. Just know it's dreadful for me so i packed it in.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just recieved my parcel from Vapeclub.co.uk . Thanks @kristina,you're a star :thumb:


Woop woop! Got another arriving tomorrow but I'll probably have to chat to you about what to do with all those bits unless you can work it out haha..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Woop woop! Got another arriving tomorrow but I'll probably have to chat to you about what to do with all those bits unless you can work it out haha..


I'll give it a go lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun day so you'll mostly find me curling in the squat rack baby lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gun day so you'll mostly find me curling in the squat rack baby lol


So your that [email protected] lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> So your that [email protected] lol


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms got smashed today,pumped as a mofo. Supposed to be legs tomorrow, fvck that though....they won't fit in my skinny jeans if I train them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning fvckers. Leg day today,hitting em with some high volume shizzle. Upped my cals by about 300 cos I haven't put any weight on in a week.

Let the gainz commence


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning fvckers. Leg day today,hitting em with some high volume shizzle. Upped my cals by about 300 cos I haven't put any weight on in a week.
> 
> Let the gainz commence


Are you gonna post lifts etc?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Are you gonna post lifts etc?


Yeah when I get back I will.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah when I get back I will.


Hopefully you'll out grow your skinny jeans soon then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day finito.

Squats-8xbar,8x20kg,8x60kg,8x80kg,6x100kg,2x120kg(pb),4x100kg,6x80kg,5x60kg,6x40kg,5x20kg

Leg Press Machine(proper one was broke) Went up and down the whole stack in 2 plate increments,starting at 50kg.So about 20 sets

Glute Machine-4xsets of [email protected]

Hamstring [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Leg [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Seated Calf [email protected]

Standing Calf [email protected]

Abs-2 sets to failure

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunches

Double Crunches

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

Side bends with 24kg kettlebell

All in all a good session,legs felt fvcked lol and set a pb on squats.Good stuff.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Leg day finito.
> 
> Squats-8xbar,8x20kg,8x60kg,8x80kg,6x100kg,2x120kg(pb),4x100kg,6x80kg,5x60kg,6x40kg,5x20kg
> 
> ...


How the fvck are you walking after that lol. that's some serious volume.

How long did that take? What's your rest time between sets?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How the fvck are you walking after that lol. that's some serious volume.
> 
> How long did that take? What's your rest time between sets?


Took an hour and a half. Rest about 90 seconds between sets. Lol I'm walking slowly after that. I just love high volume,gives me the best results.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rest day today so will mostly be walking the dog and chilling out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got me some Extra Virgin Olive Oil. £1.99 for lots of calories. That's Lidl price......every little helps!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Start Weight 14stone(196lbs)

Current Weight 15 stone 2lbs(212lbs)

Weekly weigh in today.Weighed in at 15 stone 2lbs. So up 16lbs in 5 weeks,not bad .Bodyfat still looking the same so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Start Weight 14stone(196lbs)
> 
> Current Weight 15 stone 2lbs(212lbs)
> 
> Weekly weigh in today.Weighed in at 15 stone 2lbs. So up 16lbs in 5 weeks,not bad .Bodyfat still looking the same so I'm happy with that.


Nice one. How much was you Maintenance cals before you started and how much you eating now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Nice one. How much was you Maintenance cals before you started and how much you eating now?


Not too sure on my maintenance cals because I was off for 3 months and as soon as I came back I started to bulk on about 4500.Now on 5290 consisting of Carbs-634 Protein-278 Fats-174.

It's alot of calories but metabolism is so quick and activity level is high so I need a lot.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not too sure on my maintenance cals because I was off for 3 months and as soon as I came back I started to bulk on about 4500.Now on 5290 consisting of Carbs-634 Protein-278 Fats-174.
> 
> It's alot of calories but metabolism is so quick and activity level is high so I need a lot.


You doing any cardio?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You doing any cardio?


No,I never do,not even when cutting.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Weight is flying on! Good work.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Weight is flying on! Good work.


Why thank you Sir Rob of let


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just downed 10ml of EVOO raw lol nearly threw up,fvck doing that again haha back on the pasta it goes.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

5 Weeks back.

So as I start week 6 I'm feeling pleased at my progress these last 5 weeks.I'm up over a stone with no visible fat increase and strength's going up every session.

Decided to change my routine today,swapping one body part per week to upper/lower twice a week.Never done this split before so gonna push hard and hopefully grow.

Eating 5290 cals minimum atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm thinking this......

WORKOUT 1

Bench

Incline Bench

Flyes

Deadlift

Pulldowns

Seated Rows

Shoulder Press

Front Raise

Side Raise

Rear Delts

WORKOUT 2

Squats

Leg Press

Extensions

Hamstring Curls

Standing Calfs

Tri Ext

Rope Pushdowns

Curls

Hammer Curls

Shrugs

Will do a whole session on abs on the Wednesday between these workouts.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm thinking this......
> 
> WORKOUT 1
> 
> ...


Workout 1. Bench, deads and shoulder press?

You'll not be getting the most out of things doing 3 compounds in one session mate, IMO of course.

CNS will be screwed over too, very taxing sessions there mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Workout 1. Bench, deads and shoulder press?
> 
> You'll not be getting the most out of things doing 3 compounds in one session mate, IMO of course.
> 
> CNS will be screwed over too, very taxing sessions there mate.


What would you suggest?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1

Upper Body

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Bench Press	3	6-12

Barbell Row	3	6-12

Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press	3	8-12

Pec Dec - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

V-Bar Lat Pull Down - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

Side Lateral Raise	2	10-15

Cable Tricep Extensions - 3 sec negative	3	8-12

Cable Curls - 3 sec negative	3	8-12

Day 2

Lower Body

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Squats	3	6-12

Stiff Leg Deadlifts	3	8-12

Standing Calf Raise	3	10-15

Leg Extensions - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

Leg Curl - 3 sec negative	2 10-12

Seated Calf Raise - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

Cable Crunch - 3 sec negative	3	10-12

Cable Pull Through w/Rope	3	10-12

Day 4

Upper Body

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press	3	8-12

Rack Deadlifts - 3" to 5" off ground	3	5-8

Military Press	3	8-12

Machine Chest Press - 3 sec negative	2	8-12

Pull Ups or Machine Rows - 3 sec negative	2	8-12

Machine Shoulder Press - 3 sec negative	2	8-12

Dumbbell Curls - 3 sec negative	3	8-12

Machine Tricep Dip - 3 sec negative	3	8-12

Day 5

Lower Body

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Leg Press	3	10-20

Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts	3	8-12

Leg Press Calf Raise	3	10-15

Hack Squat	2	8-12

Seated Leg Curl - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

Seated Calf Raise - 3 sec negative	2	10-12

Planks	3	60 sec

Hyperextension	3	10-12

Just found this one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Monday:?Upper Body (Push Strength Emphasis)

Tuesday:?Lower Body

Wednesday:?Off or Active Recovery

Thursday:?Upper Body (Pull Strength Emphasis)

Friday:?Lower Body

Saturday/Sunday:?Off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck knows.Gonna do biceps 4 times a week lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lower A

Back Squats

Deadlifts

Leg press

Leg Curls

Donkey or Standing Calf Raises

Abs circuit 10 mins

Upper A

Bench Press

Barbell Rows

Incline Dumbbell Press

Wide grip Pull Ups

Skull Crushers

Ez Bar Curls

Lower B

Front Squats

SLDL

Leg Extensions

Hamstring Curls

Seated Calf Raises

Walking Lunges

Upper B

Bench Press

Single Arm Dumbbell Rows

Overhead Press

Chin Ups

Dips

Incline Dumbbell Curls

after much deliberation(fvcking about) I'm going with this one Kristina recommended.She's got better legs,back than me lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally picked something then haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never quiet understood how any one does full body routines with any intensity. I've always seen them as something for office boys to flounce around doing as they "tone up" etc.

How are you supposed to train shoulders and chest equally? If I've trained my chest and tri's properly then my OHP and shoulder exercises will suffer massively.

I don't specifically have a solution but my 2 pence is they're pants.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Finally picked something then haha


Lol I've never done upper/lower so didn't really know what to go for.Hopefully changing volume for frequency i might grow more(see I do listen when I'm not being a knob) :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've never quiet understood how any one does full body routines with any intensity. I've always seen them as something for office boys to flounce around doing as they "tone up" etc.
> 
> How are you supposed to train shoulders and chest equally? If I've trained my chest and tri's properly then my OHP and shoulder exercises will suffer massively.
> 
> I don't specifically have a solution but my 2 pence is they're pants.


Doesn't hurt to change things up every now and again though mate.

Edit-Plus my intensity on high volume never faded.I love training hard.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What would you suggest?


Something like this;

Training split

1-upper a

2-lower a

3-off

4-upper b

5--lower b

6-off

7-off

Upper A

Flat BB Press

Reverse grip bent over row

Wide grip lat pull down

Lateral raises

Standing ez curls

Skull crushers

Cable crunches

Upper B

Incline DB Press

Tbar row

Close grip lat pull down

Ez bar up right row

Standing alternate curls

Close grip bench press

Floor crunches

Lower A

Squat

Lying hamstring curls

Calf press (on leg press)

leg raises

Lower B

Leg press

Stiff leg deadlift

Standing calf raise

Decline bench sit ups


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I've never done upper/lower so didn't really know what to go for.Hopefully changing volume for frequency i might grow more(see I do listen when I'm not being a knob) :thumb:


I can only speak for myself, and friends etc - frequency has been king for the majority of people.

However; the most important factor is you have to enjoy your training too or you don't put the same effort in - but you should enjoy an upper/lower


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Body Day done.

Completely forgot any routines anyone suggested lol so did this.....

Bench-4x100kg(pb)

6x90kg

5x90kg

4x90kg

Incline [email protected]

Bent Over [email protected]

Lat Pulldown Machine(plate loaded) [email protected]

Smiths OHP-6x70kg

4x70kg

3x70kg

2x70kg

Upright [email protected]

Ez Bar [email protected]

Db Hammer [email protected] dbs

Rope [email protected]

Rev Grip T-Bar [email protected]

Went over to the ab mats etc looked at it and thought fvck it lol Really enjoyed this workout,done me in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

After todays upper body workout.

Yes I know there's a urinal in the background lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

En route to the gym for my first of two lower body days. Looking forward to seeing how this new routine works for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow...what a session,legs are proper fvcked(feels good0.

Squats-2x warm up sets of 60kg

[email protected](pb)

[email protected]

Leg Press Machine-2xwarm up sets 0f 10 50kg

2xworking sets of [email protected](stack)

Extensions-2xwarm up sets of [email protected]

2xworking sets of 8,[email protected](stack)

Seated Ham Curls-2xwarm up sets of [email protected]

2xworking sets of [email protected]

Lunges-2xsets of [email protected] dbs

Squats-2xsets of [email protected] dbs

Seated Calf Raises-2xsets of [email protected]

Standing Calf Raises-2xsets of [email protected](stack)

Abs was my usual routine.

So pleased with this workout,less sets but heavier weights absolutely fvcked my legs up more than my volume routine,felt great. Legs were pumped right up.

Can't wait for next lower body on Friday :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lil selfie of Jiinx and me.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lil selfie of Jiinx and me.


Jiinx is much better looking ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Jiinx is much better looking ;-)


Lol I know. Not much of a pretty boy am I?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know. Not much of a pretty boy am I?


Haha. The pic is very "GANGSTA"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. The pic is very "GANGSTA"


Not that gangsta mate...sat watching Eastenders lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not that gangsta mate...sat watching Eastenders lol.


Hahaha


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Many weeks from 1st pic to last?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

cult said:


> Many weeks from 1st pic to last?


5 weeks mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning and I'm up to 15 stone 4 now(214lbs).


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

A selfie without holding the phone yourself. Hat off to you sir.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> A selfie without holding the phone yourself. Hat off to you sir.


It's a picture of myself.....therefore it is a selfie.

Thank you....and goodnight(morning)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's a picture of myself.....therefore it is a selfie.
> 
> Thank you....and goodnight(morning)


Your describing a portrait


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Your describing a portrait


Listen Sneeky it's too early for a fight.....call me later.

Regards John.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

100% one of them there selfie portraits


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not that gangsta mate...sat watching Eastenders lol.


easties is gangsta


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Everybody Loves Raymond now......is that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> there she is xD


Ah bless her,she's nice.My Mrs dog had to be put down at 8yrs old cos his back legs were fvcked and he could hardly walk.Was horrible.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> She was trying to jump on my bed the other night and she couldn't and I had to get out of bed and lift her up - it was horrible  but thankfully she can still walk and the back legs only give out sometimes, she is like 12-13 years old now though so shes doing pretty well to be fair. Sorry to hear about your Mrs' dog.


Thanks mate.Yeah it's not nice when you see they can't do the things they used to be able to.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162754


View attachment 162755


Mid bulk comparison pictures.

1st pic 14stone(196lbs)

2nd pic 15stone 4lbs(214lbs)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hips have filled out well 

Great weight gain there mate, keep at it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hips have filled out well
> 
> Great weight gain there mate, keep at it!


Stop eyeing up my hips ya mincer lol. Getting there mate.Haven't put too much fat on considering the amount of cals I'm getting in.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Stone of fat, well done lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carllo said:


> Stone of fat, well done lol


Yeah cos I look like I'm a stone fatter lol. Bodyfats about the same.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How tall are you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> How tall are you?


5"11


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Stop eyeing up my hips ya mincer lol. Getting there mate.Haven't put too much fat on considering the amount of cals I'm getting in.


Lol

All being well mate you'll be hitting 1lb of LBM each week, rest is water and a little fat. But that's bulking for ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> All being well mate you'll be hitting 1lb of LBM each week, rest is water and a little fat. But that's bulking for ya


Sure is lol. I prefer cutting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper Body Day Done

Every set had 2 warm up sets.

Bench-4x100kg

6x90kg

Incline Bench-6x80kg

4x80kg

Close Grip Pulldowns-9x100kg

8x100kg

Seated Rows-10x100kg

9x100kg

Db Shoulder Press-8x26kg dbs

7x26kg dbs

Rope Upright Row-10x60

8x60kg

Rope Pushdowns-10x54kg

9x54kg

Tricep Bar Ext-10x20kg

9x20kg

Db Curls-8x20kg dbs

6x20kg dbs

Tricep Bar Hammer Curls-12x20kg

10x20kg

Loved it,fvcked me up and was pumped.

Some bloke in the changing room said 'You've got a lot bigger and wider,you've cut well'. I said'Cut?....I'm bulking' lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162754
> 
> 
> View attachment 162755
> ...


Would bang/10


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Would bang/10


Would match your bang and raise you a back rub.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Would match your bang and raise you a back rub.


Err don't be so gay lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Err don't be so gay lol


Gay? Thought we were bonding lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My second lower body day of the week today.Legs were fvcked from the last one but feel ready to go again now.2 working sets on each move,giving it everything I've got.

Loving this upper/lower split atm.The less sets and heavier weights feels good over the lower weight high volume I've been doing up until now.

Got 5 reps at 120kg on Tuesday so will be happy if I can get 6 or 7 today.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My second lower body day of the week today.Legs were fvcked from the last one but feel ready to go again now.2 working sets on each move,giving it everything I've got.
> 
> Loving this upper/lower split atm.The less sets and heavier weights feels good over the lower weight high volume I've been doing up until now.
> 
> Got 5 reps at 120kg on Tuesday so will be happy if I can get 6 or 7 today.


Alternatively, go for 122.5kg / 125kg for 3-5 reps


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Finished lower body day.Really happy with how things are going.

Not gonna write the whole routine because it's basically the same as Tuesdays except I got 120kg for 6 reps(new pb),up 1 on Tuesday.The last rep was a slow hard one but managed to get it,as far down as I can go too.Felt wobbly after it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Alternatively, go for 122.5kg / 125kg for 3-5 reps


Gonna go for 125kg next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed in this morning and am currently sitting at 15stone 6lbs(216lbs) so up 2lbs this week and a overall gain of 20lbs,bearing in mind I put on around 6 or 7lbs in the first week because I'd been off for 3 months so filled up with food/water.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

After having a long convo with a mate I haven't spoke to for a while I've decided to go back to my 5 day split but do one week low weight/high reps and the next week heavy weight/low reps.

Sooo w4nkstains....

Chest Day was...

Bench 50kg for 15 sets of 20 and 5 sets of about 12

Incline Bench 40kg for 10 sets of 10

Incline Flyes 12kg dbs for 10 sets of 10

Chest was fvcking burning....loved it lol

Did my usual ab routine after.

Whole thing took 60 mins.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> After having a long convo with a mate I haven't spoke to for a while I've decided to go back to my 5 day split but do one week low weight/high reps and the next week heavy weight/low reps.
> 
> Sooo w4nkstains....
> 
> ...


Fuukin is some high reps that is!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fuukin is some high reps that is!


Pecs were burning hard lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done.

Rack pulls-70kg for 10 sets of ten

Seated Rows-52kg for 15 sets of 10

Wide Grip Pulldowns-52kg for 15 sets of 10.

Rest between each set was about 30 seconds.

Never done rack pulls before but really enjoyed them. Could really feel it in back more than deads.

Session took 60mins.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Really starting to disturb me now... Every time I scroll the newsfeed on phone i have to see you half naked in your boxers ffs..........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Really starting to disturb me now... Every time I scroll the newsfeed on phone i have to see you half naked in your boxers ffs..........


You'll get used to it lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> You'll get used to it lol


Will NEVER get used to that pic........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Will NEVER get used to that pic........


Horrible ain't it lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 163048


Can't ****in escape it now ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 163048
> 
> 
> Can't ****in escape it now ffs


Lol I'm gonna replace it with one of me with my balls hanging out the side


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Lol I'm gonna replace it with one of me with my balls hanging out the side


C*nt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> C*nt


Nah not showing that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought I'd weigh myself midweek. I've lost 1lb ffs, so I'm eating 5500 calories plus and lost a pound. Time to up them again then. This is why I don't like bulking.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Thought I'd weigh myself midweek. I've lost 1lb ffs, so I'm eating 5500 calories plus and lost a pound. Time to up them again then. This is why I don't like bulking.


I lost weight on 4500 so am upping to 5 now. This is why I didn't gain on 3800.

Eokfer what we'll be cutting on :/


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I lost weight on 4500 so am upping to 5 now. This is why I didn't gain on 3800.
> 
> Eokfer what we'll be cutting on :/


It's fvcking annoying mate. I feel fat and bloated all the time. Some people have said it must be great eating this much but it's not lol. Probably be cutting on 4000.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's fvcking annoying mate. I feel fat and bloated all the time. Some people have said it must be great eating this much but it's not lol. Probably be cutting on 4000.


You cut on what I bulk. Your metabolism must be crazy lol. Lidl superfoods.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulder Day Done.

Db Press-12kg dbs for 10 sets of 10

Front Raises-10kg for 10 sets of 10

Side Raises-10kg for 10 sets of 10

Cable Rear Delts-14kg a side for 10 sets of 10

Ez Bar Shrugs-40kg for 10 sets of 10

Usual Ab routine.

Great session....fvcked me up ,shoulders were burning :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> You cut on what I bulk. Your metabolism must be crazy lol. Lidl superfoods.


Lol and I'm 36,you'd think my metabolism would be quite slow. This is why I never do cardio.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun Day Done breadbins

Rope Pushdowns-32kg for 10 sets of 10

Single Arm Cable Ext-14kg for 10 sets of 10

Overhead Ext with Tricep Bar-10kg for 10 sets of 10

Ez Bar Curls-10kg for 10 sets of 10

Double db curls-10kg dbs for 10 sets of 10

Hammer Grip Curls(rope)-24kg for 10 sets of 10

Arms were pumped like a mofo,painful too but really enjoyed it.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Move your journal to the right section you c.unt. I had chilli con carne a marzipan bar covered in chocolate and a can of green monsters for breaky this morning. Fast metabolism can't fuk with that lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Move your journal to the right section you c.unt. I had chilli con carne a marzipan bar covered in chocolate and a can of green monsters for breaky this morning. Fast metabolism can't fuk with that lol


 @Mingster can you please move my log to the journel section. Thank you.

Lol I had a xmas pudding covered in blackcherry yoghurt and an extra bowl of Shreddies......fvck you metabolism.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FelonE said:


> @Mingster can you please move my log to the journel section. Thank you.
> 
> Lol I had a xmas pudding covered in blackcherry yoghurt and an extra bowl of Shreddies......fvck you metabolism.


Done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Done.


Cheers


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just had a catch up with the journal, I'm glad it got moved to the right section as I could never find it!

Just a thought - maybe your not gaining weight because of the mahoosive amount of volume in your workouts. I have quite a fast metabolism and with low volume HIT I went from 15.0 to 17.2 on no more than 4200 cals a day.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you even lift bro

Try tren you'll be n about 10000 kcals lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

am i reading this right? you did 600 reps total for arms? (300 for biceps and 300 for triceps)


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a serious number of reps, I do a 5 day split but then split over 3 weeks, week one 3-4 sets 6-8 reps, week 2, 8-12 reps and week 3, 20-25 reps then repeat, currently waiting to start next cycle (came off July) but on 4600 cals / day and dropped weight, it kept coming off through PCT even though I maintained cals, all clean though !! so with your rep number and number of sets I would be like a lat :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Just had a catch up with the journal, I'm glad it got moved to the right section as I could never find it!
> 
> Just a thought - maybe your not gaining weight because of the mahoosive amount of volume in your workouts. I have quite a fast metabolism and with low volume HIT I went from 15.0 to 17.2 on no more than 4200 cals a day.


Yeah was gonna do super high volume one week and low reps etc next week but gonna sack it off I think.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Do you even lift bro
> 
> Try tren you'll be n about 10000 kcals lol


Do I ever stop lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> am i reading this right? you did 600 reps total for arms? (300 for biceps and 300 for triceps)


Yep,sure bloody.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> That's a serious number of reps, I do a 5 day split but then split over 3 weeks, week one 3-4 sets 6-8 reps, week 2, 8-12 reps and week 3, 20-25 reps then repeat, currently waiting to start next cycle (came off July) but on 4600 cals / day and dropped weight, it kept coming off through PCT even though I maintained cals, all clean though !! so with your rep number and number of sets I would be like a lat :confused1:


I'm a serious guy lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done.

Squats-130kg for 1 set of 4 #pb#

1 set of 3

Leg Press-320kg for 2 sets of 10

Seated Ext-108kg(stack) for 2 sets of 10

Seated Hamstring Curls-54kg for 2 sets of 10

Standing Calf Raises-100kg(stack) for 1 set of 20

1 set of 15

Leg Press Calf Raises-170kg for 1 set of 30

1 set of 20

Usual Ab routine.

Very very happy with my squat. Up a full 10kg from last week,full rom and no spotter.

Legs feel battered,happy days.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

How long does it take you do your routine?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How long does it take you do your routine?


About 60-90 mins depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep,sure bloody.


why so many reps for such a small muscle group? i thought you were still bulking?, either that or you need to lay off the ECA stack :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> why so many reps for such a small muscle group? i thought you were still bulking?, either that or you need to lay off the ECA stack :tongue:


Was just trying out high reps,scrapped it now though.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Was just trying out high reps,scrapped it now though.


ah , just noticed aswell you were using rope (and machine? ) for hammer grip curls - im not in good shape any more really and use 24kg dbs for hammer grips for my last set of 3 x10 atm (im 2 months back at the gym properly after 18 months off), when i read 10x10 @24 kg i wondered wtf you were taking till i saw 'rope' on the end:tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna polish these bad boys off


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna polish these bad boys off


What is this blasphemy??? They arent from lidl

#thesehoesaintloyal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> What is this blasphemy??? They arent from lidl
> 
> #thesehoesaintloyal


Mrs got given them lol.......Taxed.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant stand them, taste all weird!

Or is that Twiglets?? :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done em in. 650 calories,good stuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Cant stand them, taste all weird!
> 
> Or is that Twiglets?? :confused1:


Lol Think that might be Twiglets mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@Hera Could you put the link to this journal in my sig please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

cant beat the chocolate orange ones!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> cant beat the chocolate orange ones!


I prefer the mint ones. 650 cals in that box lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just done em in. 650 calories,good stuff.


As that young rapper scallywag says.... Dirr T T


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> As that young rapper scallywag says.... Dirr T T


Bluku bluku


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> @Hera Could you put the link to this journal in my sig please. Thanks in advance.


Sorted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't sleep well last night cos I was too full and bloated. Woke up still feeling full up. Managed to get over 6000 calories yesterday but it was a struggle. Honestly can't see myself putting on anymore weight on this cycle which I don't mind if I can solidify what I have gained already.Been on 7 weeks now, so 3 more on this bulk then I'll be dropping cals and cutting. Would like to be around 14 stone @10% bf ideally when I've finished this cycle, which would mean I'd of gained around 12lbs lbm from the last time I was arond 10%.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's around my ideal size mate, how tall are you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> That's around my ideal size mate, how tall are you?


5"11 mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weekly weigh-in time and I'm up 1lb to 15 stone 8lbs. So in total I'm up 22lbs 7 weeks in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Lee Macks new stand up dvd. Funny as fvck.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

15st 8lbs is impressive mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 15st 8lbs is impressive mate!


Cheers mate, I wont be for long though lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the gym is only open for 2 days this week and 2 days next week(fvcking xmas) so gonna do upper body today/lower body tomorrow. Hitting it hard or I'll feel like I'm shrinking lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Comparison pic with my mate Chris. We're both 36 and 5ft 11.

Guess the weights


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Comparison pic with my mate Chris. We're both 36 and 5ft 11.
> 
> Guess the weights


Where are your delts?

Couldn't guess weight, can't see legs lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Where are your delts?
> 
> Couldn't guess weight, can't see legs lol


I never look as big in pics as I do in real life. It's annoying.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I never look as big in pics as I do in real life. It's annoying.


Shít isn't it lol

He's 14st .......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Soon as you're a bit leaner the delts will pop out anyway imo.


Yeah. I look a lot better lean.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Soon as you hit the tren the delts will pop out anyway imo.


Fixed lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Shít isn't it lol
> 
> He's 14st .......


Nailed it. He's 14 stone and I'm 15.8. He looks loads bigger than me. Just goes to show how being lean makes you look bigger.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I cut I'm cutting to around 14 stone.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nailed it. He's 14 stone and I'm 15.8. He looks loads bigger than me. Just goes to show how being lean makes you look bigger.


Exactly that mate, BF plays a massive part in the illusion of size. That's where the head fùck comes into play though!

"Do I stop bulking...?"

No. You don't!

Scales for me are an absolute nightmare lol if I "look" bigger and "feel" bigger than I'm calling that progress - to a point.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly that mate, BF plays a massive part in the illusion of size. That's where the head fùck comes into play though!
> 
> "Do I stop bulking...?"
> 
> ...


You must be psychic mate cos the thought that keeps coming in my head is shall I stop bulking lol. I hate feeling bloated and having to force the food in etc but I keep telling myself I need to keep building muscle. Just hate being fat haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You must be psychic mate cos the thought that keeps coming in my head is shall I stop bulking lol. I hate feeling bloated and having to force the food in etc but I keep telling myself I need to keep building muscle. Just hate being fat haha.


Haha

Nah we all get it mate. There will never be a point whilst you lift weights that you are happy!

Keep at it and give your self a cut of point and reverse the diet, nice and slow. Don't just jump into a calorie deficit because that will not be pretty lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha
> 
> Nah we all get it mate. There will never be a point whilst you lift weights that you are happy!
> 
> Keep at it and give your self a cut of point and reverse the diet, nice and slow. Don't just jump into a calorie deficit because that will not be pretty lol


That's what I was gonna do. In 3 weeks I'll have been bulking on cycle for 10 weeks. Gonna ramp my cals down over 2 weeks and cut like a mofo for 8 weeks. Then each time I bulk I'll lean bulk. Only reason I got fat was cos of my time off.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Comparison pic with my mate Chris. We're both 36 and 5ft 11.
> 
> Guess the weights


Thought this was a before and after haha was gonna say you've got 1 hell of a tan


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Thought this was a before and after haha was gonna say you've got 1 hell of a tan


Lol MT2 ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My last gym day of the week is gonna be lower body. Gym's closed til next monday after today so gonna hit legs as hard as I possibly can today. Hit upper body hard yesterday,doing 2 heavy sets and 2 lighter sets for high reps.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Thought this was a before and after haha was gonna say you've got 1 hell of a tan


What he isn't telling us is that's actually Merkleman next to him after his tren blast haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What he isn't telling us is that's actually Merkleman next to him after his tren blast haha


lol I had high hopes for Merks but he flopped.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What he isn't telling us is that's actually Merkleman next to him after his tren blast haha


The bloke in the pic is natty, eats what he wants and is a big,lean mofo. Told him it p1sses me off cos if I miss one fvcking meal I lose about half a stone lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The bloke in the pic is natty, eats what he wants and is a big,lean mofo. Told him it p1sses me off cos if I miss one fvcking meal I lose about half a stone lol


He might be a good mate of yours, and I'm not directing this at him. But generally people who claim everything comes easy to them are full of crap. They just work hard and then try and hide it. I bet his diet really isn't that bad. I don't get why people underplay their hard work either.

Are you thinking about giving tren a blast for when you are cutting? Or are the aggression sides putting you off?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> He might be a good mate of yours, and I'm not directing this at him. But generally people who claim everything comes easy to them are full of crap. They just work hard and then try and hide it. I bet his diet really isn't that bad. I don't get why people underplay their hard work either.
> 
> Are you thinking about giving tren a blast for when you are cutting? Or are the aggression sides putting you off?


He doesn't claim anything mate. He's not a bodybuilder he works out for fun. He does Ju-Jitsu so doesn't want to be massive.Some people are more genetically gifted than other,he's always been naturally big built.

I'm thinking more Winny tbh, I'd be worried about anger issues on tren, don't really wanna go down that road lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The bloke in the pic is natty, eats what he wants and is a big,lean mofo. Told him it p1sses me off cos if I miss one fvcking meal I lose about half a stone lol


Could of smiled you pair of moody fvcks lol. Must be nice though to have genetics like that ay. I would of definitely said he juiced.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Could of smiled you pair of moody fvcks lol. Must be nice though to have genetics like that ay. I would of definitely said he juiced.


You'd think so wouldn't ya lol. He's been training for over 10 years though.

My smile isn't pretty,look like I'm having a stroke haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You'd think so wouldn't ya lol. He's been training for over 10 years though.
> 
> My smile isn't pretty,look like I'm having a stroke haha


Thinking about it I don't remember you smiling any any of your photos you've put up and there has been quite a few haha ;-)

Next time bloody smile it's Christmas


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thinking about it I don't remember you smiling any any of your photos you've put up and there has been quite a few haha ;-)
> 
> Next time bloody smile it's Christmas


Lol Yeah maybe I should stop inflicting them on people.

Bah humbug


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> He doesn't claim anything mate. He's not a bodybuilder he works out for fun. He does Ju-Jitsu so doesn't want to be massive.Some people are more genetically gifted than other,he's always been naturally big built.
> 
> I'm thinking more Winny tbh, I'd be worried about anger issues on tren, don't really wanna go down that road lol.


By genetically gifted do you mean black lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> By genetically gifted do you mean black lol


racist. Not all black people have good genetics.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol Yeah maybe I should stop inflicting them on people.
> 
> Bah humbug


Nah keep um coming we all like a pic


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> racist. Not all black people have good genetics.


90% do its a result of slavery

Take the 100 metres in Olympics there was 7 runners 6 were black and related to slaves

1 was white and finished about an hour after the others


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> 90% do its a result of slavery
> 
> Take the 100 metres in Olympics there was 7 runners 6 were black and related to slaves
> 
> 1 was white and finished about an hour after the others


I was having a bad day that day. Felt bloated.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Too much bs hype over tren sides. My heads destroyed 24/7 with anger and misery, if anything the bounce in my step tren gave me provided a general sense of wellbeing and accomplishment. No anger, no paranoia. Slight smugness, massive sex pest, terrible heartburn, sometimes broken sleep. Top compound that is definitely worth a try.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Too much bs hype over tren sides. My heads destroyed 24/7 with anger and misery, if anything the bounce in my step tren gave me provided a general sense of wellbeing and accomplishment. No anger, no paranoia. Slight smugness, massive sex pest, terrible heartburn, sometimes broken sleep. Top compound that is definitely worth a try.


My Mrs is good as gold and I'd hate for her to wake up with me standing over her with a pickaxe.


----------



## combo110 (Aug 31, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Too much bs hype over tren sides. My heads destroyed 24/7 with anger and misery, if anything the bounce in my step tren gave me provided a general sense of wellbeing and accomplishment. No anger, no paranoia. Slight smugness, massive sex pest, terrible heartburn, sometimes broken sleep. Top compound that is definitely worth a try.


I completely agree and I will get shot down but not going to lie. I ran tri tren on my first injectable cycle. Same as you felt like a good in the gym in the pub and in the sack. only sides I got was sweats and **** cardio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day done. Fvcking buzzing bludrin. Last week set a pb on squats at 130kg so thought I'd try 135 today. Got 4 full reps so tried 140kg and got 2 full reps

Happy as fvck. My legs are loving this cycle lol. Loving leg days atm.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Think I need diff trainers though these Air Max 90s are unstable.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Think I need diff trainers though these Air Max 90s are unstable.


Socks work great


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Socks work great


It's a shiny floor though where the squat rack is. I did take my shoes off to get a feel for it but felt like I might slip. Gonna wear wellies next time.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's a shiny floor though where the squat rack is. I did take my shoes off to get a feel for it but felt like I might slip. Gonna wear wellies next time.


Crocs ftw


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Crocs ftw


p1ss off I'm not a bender lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just reading back through my first log. Seemed to of inspired a few people to want to get on the M1T lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Santa must of got my letter lol Just weighed myself and I'm up 1lb to 15 stone 9lbs.

I DON'T WANT A LOT FOR CHRISTMAS,

THERE IS JUST ONE THING I NEED,

DON'T CARE ABOUT THE PRESENTS,

UNDERNEATH THE CHRISTMAS TREE,

I JUST WANT YOU FOR MY OWN,

MORE THAN YOU COULD EVER KNOW,

MY CHRISTMAS WISH REMAINS,

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS.........IS GAINZ.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Started ramping my cals down yesterday ready for my cut. Been watching Phone Shop since 5. On the one where they trip out on weed lol funny as fvck.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Started ramping my cals down yesterday ready for my cut. Been watching Phone Shop since 5. On the one where they trip out on weed lol funny as fvck.


What's the plan now mate? Are you gonna start winni soon or have you decided just to stick with test? And are you coming off or gonna cruise then add another compound, what's the crack?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What's the plan now mate? Are you gonna start winni soon or have you decided just to stick with test? And are you coming off or gonna cruise then add another compound, what's the crack?


Decided to just stick with the test and probably cruise on 125mg a week after mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Decided to just stick with the test and probably cruise on 125mg a week after mate.


How come? Test will help you keep gains but adding another compound will start them up again. Your choice but I know what I'd do lol.

if your gonna cruise for a bit and not come off your obvi gonna add stuff in the near future and it's a marathon not a sprint and all that I suppose


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How come? Test will help you keep gains but adding another compound will start them up again. Your choice but I know what I'd do lol.
> 
> if your gonna cruise for a bit and not come off your obvi gonna add stuff in the near future and it's a marathon not a sprint and all that I suppose


 I wanna see how well I cut on test alone this time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I wanna see how well I cut on test alone this time.


Add tren, mast, winny, var, proviron, GH, peps and that will help LOL


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Add tren, mast, winny, var, proviron, GH, peps and that will help LOL


Don't forget the t3 and clen...

Cycle looks good to go to me now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Don't forget the t3 and clen...
> 
> Cycle looks good to go to me now


Oh yeah that too lol



FelonE said:


> And a partridge in a pear tree


Wow wow wow, you aren't that experienced yet mate


----------



## Lou96 (Dec 27, 2014)

keep working hard. great that you are getting back into it.

set new targets and work hard to achieving them.

2015 make it a good one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lou96 said:


> keep working hard. great that you are getting back into it.
> 
> set new targets and work hard to achieving them.
> 
> 2015 make it a good one.


Thank you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah that too lol
> 
> Wow wow wow, you aren't that experienced yet mate


Lol gonna do an hours cardio too today.....what's the world coming too lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol gonna do an hours cardio too today.....what's the world coming too lol.


With your metabolism mate don't bother. I don't and if I tinker with diet It falls off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> With your metabolism mate don't bother. I don't and if I tinker with diet It falls off


Ok boss lol. What are you my coach?lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ok boss lol. What are you my coach?lol


Lol

No  But I'm in the same boat of having a "high" metabolism.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol
> 
> No  But I'm in the same boat of having a "high" metabolism.


Apparently a 'high metabolism' is a myth lol. Had people saying to me why do I think I need 6000 calories?........umm because I wasn't gaining on 5500 lol. Also I must be getting fat on 6000 cals,even though I wasn't putting weight on lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Apparently a 'high metabolism' is a myth lol. Had people saying to me why do I think I need 6000 calories?........umm because I wasn't gaining on 5500 lol. Also I must be getting fat on 6000 cals,even though I wasn't putting weight on lol.


Lol. Who said fast metabolism is a myth?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. Who said fast metabolism is a myth?


Not directly said it's a myth but saying I don't need that many calories and it's a couple of thousand over my maintenance, just people knowing my body better than me lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Apparently a 'high metabolism' is a myth lol. Had people saying to me why do I think I need 6000 calories?........umm because I wasn't gaining on 5500 lol. Also I must be getting fat on 6000 cals,even though I wasn't putting weight on lol.


It's more a case of some are working at an optimum level and some aren't. Yours is working at a better rate, we may say a "higher" rate lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not directly said it's a myth but saying I don't need that many calories and it's a couple of thousand over my maintenance, just people knowing my body better than me lol.


My boss is 50+ 6.2. He eats like a fvcking animal all shvt too and drinks at least a bottle of red every night. He weighs no more than about 10st and has a 28" waist. You can see every single muscle and vien on his body. He must burn it off from all ghat paper work he deals with lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> My boss is 50+ 6.2. He eats like a fvcking animal all shvt too and drinks at least a bottle of red every night. He weighs no more than about 10st and has a 28" waist. You can see every single muscle and vien on his body. He must burn it off from all ghat paper work he deals with lol


That's what I'm saying. Some people seem to think that just because they gain half a stone from a slice of cake that we're all like that. I can eat the whole cake and LOSE weight haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well well well lol Tomorrow is the start if my cut. Was gonna ramp cals down over two week but have done it over 4 days instead lol. Feels nice not to have to force feed myself already. My cals as from tomorrow will be 3000 to start me off. No cardio high volume workouts. Wanna get sub 10% bf. Not adding orals, just gonna be test e @500mg for around 8 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Well well well lol Tomorrow is the start if my cut. Was gonna ramp cals down over two week but have done it over 4 days instead lol. Feels nice not to have to force feed myself already. My cals as from tomorrow will be 3000 to start me off. No cardio high volume workouts. Wanna get sub 10% bf. Not adding orals, just gonna be test e @500mg for around 8 weeks.


Why are you cutting mate? 8/9 weeks into a bulk..... Keep at it for another 4-6 weeks.

That's my opinion of course.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Why are you cutting mate? 8/9 weeks into a bulk..... Keep at it for another 4-6 weeks.
> 
> That's my opinion of course.


Cos I want to get lean,maintain and then lean bulk further on. No point keeping at it when I'm I was getting 6000 cals and not gaining. It was hard eating that much, wouldn't be able to eat more so just seems pointless carrying on mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cos I want to get lean,maintain and then lean bulk further on. No point keeping at it when I'm I was getting 6000 cals and not gaining. It was hard eating that much, wouldn't be able to eat more so just seems pointless carrying on mate.


You could continue to bulk on less cals and mess with the macros. As in increase protein, reduced carbs and fats. Make the most of the protein synthesis 

60/30/10 split. Train differently too.

Loads of ways to skin a cat. Just my 2 pence worth mate. You know what you want and you know your body best.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You could continue to bulk on less cals and mess with the macros. As in increase protein, reduced carbs and fats. Make the most of the protein synthesis
> 
> 60/30/10 split. Train differently too.
> 
> Loads of ways to skin a cat. Just my 2 pence worth mate. You know what you want and you know your body best.


When I get lean and bulk it's a lot easier to see if I'm gaining fat and adjust etc. I feel I can see little changes more when I'm not carrying much fat. I've got quite a bit of fat atm so just wanna shift it and assess where I'm at.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching Strongest Man,cheering on Ben Kelsey from Oxford. He's a nice bloke, was giving me lifting advice via pm on fb lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING DAY 1

Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Calories 3002

View attachment 163518


View attachment 163519


View attachment 163520


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When I jabbed this morning the needle didn't want to go in at all,might be scar tissue because I really had to push it hard.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/shoulders/triceps/abs done lol

4 sets of 8-10 with 2 drop sets on all except abs.

Slow controlled reps,really concentrating on the muscle I'm working and squeezing the contraction.

Flat bench

Incline bench

Cable crossovers

Db Shoulder press

Db Front raises

Db Side raises

Bent over rear delts

Tricep bar ext

Cable tricep ext

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

Double crunches

Side twists

Side bends

Good session with slow reps/paused reps.

Took 90mins.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I get that sometimes when pinning mate, press harder lol

You really have put some chub on haven't you, good choice to cut ya fat cúnt!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I get that sometimes when pinning mate, press harder lol
> 
> You really have put some chub on haven't you, good choice to cut ya fat cúnt!


Was just thinking this, FelonE oh how you've fallen, into a box of doughnuts....

Fat boy xD

Annoyingly you'll be in better shape than all of us in like 3 weeks knowing your metab


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I get that sometimes when pinning mate, press harder lol
> 
> You really have put some chub on haven't you, good choice to cut ya fat cúnt!


Nearly had to get a hammer to bang it in lol. I was fat when a I started back haha. Gonna smash this cut mate. Get them abs back lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Was just thinking this, FelonE oh how you've fallen, into a box of doughnuts....
> 
> Fat boy xD
> 
> Annoyingly you'll be in better shape than all of us in like 3 weeks knowing your metab


Lol that's why a I put the pics up,to show where I started.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Was just thinking this, FelonE oh how you've fallen, into a box of doughnuts....
> 
> Fat boy xD
> 
> Annoyingly you'll be in better shape than all of us in like 3 weeks knowing your metab


Not me he won't, I'll increase tren to 4g a week 



FelonE said:


> Nearly had to get a hammer to bang it in lol. I was fat when a I started back haha. Gonna smash this cut mate. Get them abs back lol.


Haha, I get what your saying mate. Then it just crack through  What do you use? Oranges and slin pins for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not me he won't, I'll increase tren to 4g a week
> 
> Haha, I get what your saying mate. Then it just crack through  What do you use? Oranges and slin pins for me.


You'll need to mate lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I started cutting a few days ago too matey. Only going to do it for a month or two though just before I start my blast, drop a few lbs so I don't get too fat over my 4 month blast of doom.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Felon fancy a cutting comp? You can use your nuclear reactor metabolism - and I'll use tren, DNP and any other drugs I can get my hands on! Loser ****s the other off?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I started cutting a few days ago too matey. Only going to do it for a month or two though just before I start my blast, drop a few lbs so I don't get too fat over my 4 month blast of doom.


Counting cals etc?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Counting cals etc?


yeah man, 2600ish, give or take a few. 183p, 302c, 73f


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Felon fancy a cutting comp? You can use your nuclear reactor metabolism - and I'll use tren, DNP and any other drugs I can get my hands on! Loser ****s the other off?


Loool yeah I'm up for that. Just letting you know I've got a thing about being w4nk3d off with a baseball catchers mit on these. days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> yeah man, 2600ish, give or take a few. 183p, 302c, 73f


Ideal mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not me he won't, I'll increase tren to 4g a week
> 
> Haha, I get what your saying mate. Then it just crack through  What do you use? Oranges and slin pins for me.


1" orange mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Where are your delts?
> 
> Couldn't guess weight, can't see legs lol


I need to meet you I've never met anyone under 6 foot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I need to meet you I've never met anyone under 6 foot


Oh there's millions of us mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Oh there's millions of us mate


I'm 5"11


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm 5"11


Don't worry mate, those over 6ft have to work harder to look bigger


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 2

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Weight 15 stone 5lbs(215lbs)

Weight Lost 2lbs

Calories 2521

Macros Carbs-189g Protein-224g Fats-100g

Am expecting to lose a bit of weight this week,glycogen/water etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Todays session done biatchs.

2 drop sets on all. Every rep was slow/controlled

Back

Rack pulls [email protected]

[email protected]

V-Grip pulldowns 4x876kg

V-Grip seated rows [email protected]

Traps

Ez bar shrugs [email protected]

Biceps

Db curls [email protected]

Rope curls 4x845kg

Really squeezing the contraction.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Excluding shakes this is a weeks food for me for the next 8 weeks. £15.55 bargain lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Excluding shakes this is a weeks food for me for the next 8 weeks. £15.55 bargain lol.


Not much there mate, how many shakes in a day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not much there mate, how many shakes in a day?


Three


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 1

330gYoghurt

50g Oats

Meal 2 (before gym)

Shake

Meal 3 (after gym)

Shake

Meal 4

150g Peas

Tin of tuna

Meal 5

150g Peas

Tin of tuna

Meal 6

Shake

Cals 2512

Protein-236 Carbs-178 Fats-100


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 5


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You not worry about mercury levels or whatever in the tuna?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Meal 5


Fvck me mate, back to the old ways. Dunno how you do it, that is one boring diet. And that meal looks dry as fvck lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Excluding shakes this is a weeks food for me for the next 8 weeks. £15.55 bargain lol.


How is this a weeks food for the next 8 weeks? it makes no sense.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> You not worry about mercury levels or whatever in the tuna?


No. I ate two tins a day for about a year and a half, apart from a lisp, a twitch and a slight limp it didn't affect me at all lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck me mate, back to the old ways. Dunno how you do it, that is one boring diet. And that meal looks dry as fvck lol


Yeah I took the pic before I covered it in salad cream haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> How is this a weeks food for the next 8 weeks? it makes no sense.


How does it not Andy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How does it not Andy?


I think he's mis-read it mate.

I get it. That's a weeks worth of grub what you will have for the next 8 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I think he's mis-read it mate.
> 
> I get it. That's a weeks worth of grub what you will have for the next 8 weeks


Oh lol yeah. My Mrs said the same thing 'What that's gonna last you 8 weeks?' haha women eh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just placed my whey order at GoNutrition. Will be the first time since I started training that I haven't Matrix Nutrition.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs wants to get on the MT2 but I said I don't think she'd be able to pin it cos she's a pu$$y lol. So I said ok then you can do my hcg next time.........she just done it better than me the b1tch lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well my plans to just do test on this cut have changed.......just ordered some Winny lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just placed my whey order at GoNutrition. Will be the first time since I started training that I haven't Matrix Nutrition.





FelonE said:


> Well my plans to just do test on this cut have changed.......just ordered some Winny lol


Good lad 

What winny have you got coming ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad
> 
> What winny have you got coming ?


Renvex. Looked on Wedinos and from what I can see their orals came back legit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Renvex. Looked on Wedinos and from what I can see their orals came back legit.


Best winny I have tried is SB labs, Thai Pharma. Only needed 30mg a day lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Best winny I have tried is SB labs, Thai Pharma. Only needed 30mg a day lol


Ideal lol. I'm gonna try 50mg and see what happens.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs has just got a fat takeaway. Smells and looks so good. Be strong Paul be strong lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 4

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 15stone 3lbs(213lbs)

Weight Lost 4lbs

Calories 2512

Macros Protein-236 Carbs-178 Fats-100

Was expecting this the first week or so while I clear the big amounts of food out my belly,drop glycogen and water.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Excluding shakes this is a weeks food for me for the next 8 weeks. £15.55 bargain lol.


Mate your gonna die


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate your gonna die


Lol nah mate,I'm gonna get lean trust me.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ffs I read it as food for 8 weeks too lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mrs has just got a fat takeaway. Smells and looks so good. Be strong Paul be strong lol.


Should have MTFU and had some lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Should have MTFU and had some lol


Nope.I'm better than that lol. Got my sights firmly set on sub 10% bruvva.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just measured my bf and I'm roughly 18%. Game on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used these to do it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just measured my bf and I'm roughly 18%. Game on.


6 point test fatty?


----------



## CW7 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a tough diet to stick to man, good luck!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 6 point test fatty?


3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CW7 said:


> That's a tough diet to stick to man, good luck!


Did it for over a year lol. 8weeks is a breeze. See you all in Leansville haha. Cheers mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 3


Didn't ask how many chins you have mate......

Pmsl


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Didn't ask how many chins you have mate......
> 
> Pmsl


W4nk3r lol. Those words will be bouncing off my abs in no time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> W4nk3r lol. Those words will be bouncing off my abs in no time.


Am I right though? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Am I right though? Lol


......maybe


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me I don't half attract em lol. Walking to the gym and some p1ssed up lad coming towards me saying something to me. I thought what's this cvnts problem,took my earphones out and said what did you say? He's all laughing and happy haha. I said what's up bruv,someone is having fun already lol. He said come on let's get p1ssed, I said I'm on the way to the gym. Made me laugh,he's shaking my handand sh1t. I said have a good day brother lol. Made me chuckle haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Walking back from gym and legs have seemed to of forgot how to work lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done.

Squats-6 sets @ 100kg (mixing it up between normal reps and paused reps

6 sets @ 60kg (same as above)

Leg Press-1 set @ 120kg

3 sets @ 170kg

2 sets @ 220kg

2 sets @ 170kg

Single Leg Press-3 sets @ 120kg

Seated Ext-3 sets @ 108kg

3 sets @ 54kg

Seated Hamstring Curls-3 sets @ 64kg(ish)

3 sets @ 32kg(ish)

Calf Raises(leg press)-4 sets @ 120kg

Standing Calf Raises-4 sets @ 100kg

My usual ab routine.

Legs are fvcking battered lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done 20min cardio on the exercise bike. Nice lil sweat on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 6

Starting Weight. 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight. 15stone 2lbs(212lbs)

Weight lost. 5lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Game on lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Game on lol


Fake ones there mate SRS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fake ones there mate SRS


How do you know?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

They're good on Wedinos and other reviews


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> They're good on Wedinos and other reviews


Winding you up 

Enjoy mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Winding you up
> 
> Enjoy mate


You w4nk3r I've just been googling my ass off looking for reviews lol. Fvcker. I took 25mg over an hour ago,I don't know if it's placebo but I def feel hotter etc.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You w4nk3r I've just been googling my ass off looking for reviews lol. Fvcker. I took 25mg over an hour ago,I don't know if it's placebo but I def feel hotter etc.


Heating on? Lol

Placebo for now I guess


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Heating on? Lol
> 
> Placebo for now I guess


Had just banged the Mrs,coulda been that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had just banged the Mrs,coulda been that lol


What did she do to deserve that? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What did she do to deserve that? Lol


Lol fvck off she might be half my weight but she'd probly chin me haha. Bloody scouse birds eh.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> CUTTING CYCLE DAY 6
> 
> Starting Weight. 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


Why you cutting its January? Bulk then shed it all march till may?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Why you cutting its January? Bulk then shed it all march till may?


Ok boss lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ok boss lol


It's winter you're meant to be fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It's winter you're meant to be fat


I stopped putting weight on on 6000 cals. Felt bloated and sluggish and wasn't doing more than 6000,fvcking hard work bruv.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I stopped putting weight on on 6000 cals. Felt bloated and sluggish and wasn't doing more than 6000,fvcking hard work bruv.


Should have just upped the dose *official trade mark of sneekydave


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Should have just upped the dose *official trade mark of sneekydave


Wanted to see where 500mg straight would get me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wanted to see where 500mg straight would get me.


3 gram next time, that's the sweet spot apparently ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 3 gram next time, that's the sweet spot apparently ?


Eod


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Eod


Every 4 hours mate, ffs do some research


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Wanted to see where 500mg straight would get me.


500mg of ugl gear? No where lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 500mg of ugl gear? No where lol


Oh but it has my friend lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh but it has my friend lol


Only fuking about mate just don't think 500mg of ugl is anything like 500mg of pharma


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Only fuking about mate just don't think 500mg of ugl is anything like 500mg of pharma


I wouldn't know lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed today after a week of low cals and am 15 stone 2lbs. Day 3 of the Winny today,looking forward to seeing how it affects my physique. Chest day today so gonna get that done in a bit and some cardio this afternoon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Weighed today after a week of low cals and am 15 stone 2lbs. Day 3 of the Winny today,looking forward to seeing how it affects my physique. Chest day today so gonna get that done in a bit and some cardio this afternoon.


Strength will be biggest difference off winny mate, got me up to 50's on DB bench press with ease lol

You'll enjoy it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest done


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Chest done


Angry looking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Angry looking lol


That's my happy face lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's my happy face lol


Bet it's your cum face too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bet it's your cum face too


Yep and I like to strike the most muscular pose after too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep and I like to strike the most muscular pose after too.


I go with side tricep most times, then the odd glute spread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I go with side tricep most times, then the odd glute spread


Glute spread? Sounds about right from you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you like to train? I know I do....and when I train Iike to use GoNutrition Whey Protein 80.










am I rep material?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I go with side tricep most times, then the odd glute spread


Why can't I @ you? lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why can't I @ you? lol


Lol the O is a zero


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol the O is a zero


Sneaky fvcker,tried about 6 different ways lol. I'm coming to take your rep spot bruv haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Day Done.

2 drop sets on all chest moves.

Flat bench-6,5,4,4 @ 100kg

Incline bench-5,5,5,5 @ 60kg (paused reps)

Hammer grip bench-8,8,8,8 @ 70kg (some paused)

Low cable crossovers-8,8,8,8 @ 27kg each side

High cable crossovers-8,8,8,8 @ 27kg each side

Usual ab routine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sneaky fvcker,tried about 6 different ways lol. I'm coming to take your rep spot bruv haha.


If GN were taking on mate I'd put you at the top of the list


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Calories from today will be 2363

Macros. Protein-224 Carbs-148 Fats-95


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just took the dog for a 25min power walk,burn some early morning cals off.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Finito.

Thought I'd do a few deadlifts seeing as I haven't done them for fvcking months. Forgot wrist straps though lol.

Deadlift-3,3,3 @ 190kg (pb) my best before was 190kg for 1 rep with wrist straps.

Wide grip pulldowns-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

One arm db row-10,10,10,10 @ 30kg dbs

Wide grip seated row-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

Narrow grip pulldowns-8,8,8,8 @ 79kg

10mins on stepper to finish.

Concentrating on form contraction so went a little lighter today. Felt great,looking a bit more vascular when pumped.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Get on the tren.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Get on the tren.


I'm not gonna do it mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not gonna do it mate.


Do it.

Do it

Do it.

Haha

Who needs to be same with family of you have GAINSS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Do it.
> 
> Do it
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 10

Start Weight-15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight-15stone 1lb(211lbs)

Weight Lost 6lbs

Calories- 2362

Macros-Protein 224 Carbs 148 Fat 97

So far so good. If I was cutting natty the weight lost would of been a lot more by now on these calories but I am looking noticeably leaner so all is good. Didn't do cardio when I was natty cos my metabolism is quick so didn't wanna burn off too much too quick. I am doing cardio on this cut cos I've got the test/winny help keep my muscle and strength while on low cals.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just took the dog for a 25min power walk,burn some early morning cals off.


Still got the pit mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Still got the pit mate?


Yeah mate. She's 17 months old now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Traps Done Rudebwoy.

Seated Db Press-6,5,4,4, @ 32kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Hammer grip press(plate loaded machine) 8,7,6,6, @ 70kg 2 drop sets

Front raises-8,8,8,8 @ 20kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Ez bar front raises-6,6,6,6 @ 20kg 1 drop set

Lat raises-6,6,6,6 @ 20kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets

Lat raises with plates 8,8,8,8, @ 5kg plates very slow and holding for 4 seconds at the top

Cable rear delts-8,8,8,8 @ 23kg each side 2 drop sets

Bent over rear delts-8,8,8,8 @ 16kg dbs 2 drop sets

Ez bar shrugs-10,10,10,10,10,10 @ 120kg

Abs. All 2 sets to failure

Hanging leg raises

Crunches

Double crunches

Side to sides with 10kg medicine ball

Side bends with 24kg kettlebell

Fvcking shattered lol. Good session.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Yeah mate. She's 17 months old now.


Pic mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> Pic mate?


Last post in Post A Recent Pic thread mate.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Last post in Post A Recent Pic thread mate.


She's nice.

My skye at 7 months 

(Not sure if I've put the pic up right. New to tap talk lol)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> She's nice.
> 
> My skye at 7 months
> 
> (Not sure if I've put the pic up right. New to tap talk lol)


Fvck me if you have put the right one up she's big for 7 months mate.

Lovely dog.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got some digital scales yesterday to track my weight more accurately and apparently I'm 15 stone 2lbs not 15 stone 1lb also it says I'm 33% bf lmao.....my cuts going well then.

Looking leaner/more vascular even though the scales aren't moving.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got some digital scales yesterday to track my weight more accurately and apparently I'm 15 stone 2lbs not 15 stone 1lb also it says I'm 33% bf lmao.....my cuts going well then.
> 
> Looking leaner/more vascular even though the scales aren't moving.


33%..... Seems about right fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 33%..... Seems about right fatty


I fvcking knew you'd comment ya w4nker.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I fvcking knew you'd comment ya w4nker.


Chill, stress makes you fat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Chill, stress makes you fat


Just be ready for my post cut pics mate lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun Day Done Famalam.

2 Drop sets on every exercise.

Lying Db tricep [email protected] dbs

Overhead tricep bar [email protected]

Rope [email protected]

Db [email protected] dbs

Rope [email protected]

T-bar cable [email protected]

Managed 12 mins cardio on stepper before the calf pumps became too much.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me if you have put the right one up she's big for 7 months mate.
> 
> Lovely dog.


Yeah that was the one, she eats too much lol.

Good progress with the journal btw :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JwaR said:


> Yeah that was the one, she eats too much lol.
> 
> Good progress with the journal btw :thumbup1:


She's a beauty mate. Thanks.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shoulders/Traps Done Rudebwoy.
> 
> Seated Db Press-6,5,4,4, @ 32kg dbs(pb) 2 drop sets
> 
> ...


Don't think I've tried ez front raises guess it's similar to holding a plate. Do you find them easier on the shoulder as mine is fooked at the moment


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Don't think I've tried ez front raises guess it's similar to holding a plate. Do you find them easier on the shoulder as mine is fooked at the moment


Nah I find hammer grip dumbell raises more comfortable. They're what I do,stresses my elbows less. I also use the tricep bar for hammer grip front raises.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah I find hammer grip dumbell raises more comfortable. They're what I do,stresses my elbows less. I also use the tricep bar for hammer grip front raises.


Any reason why you do so many front raises mate ? Along with the pressing that is.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Any reason why you do so many front raises mate ? Along with the pressing that is.


I was hoping you'd ask me that Rob. I do two moves on press,raises and rear delts. Why do you do this Paul? You might ask. Well Rob the answer is......because I like to.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I was hoping you'd ask me that Rob. I do two moves on press,raises and rear delts. Why do you do this Paul? You might ask. Well Rob the answer is......because I like to.


Pmsl

Thanks mate 

Have you done this method one being heavy and one being for pump?

I do that from time to time.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> ...


Yes Rob I do. Heavy first move,lighter and slower 2nd move.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Un pumped. Starting to get vascular. Love it lol.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Un pumped. Starting to get vascular. Love it lol.


Lucky sod lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Lucky sod lol


Must be the Winny lol. Only 6 days in,good stuff mate.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Must be the Winny lol. Only 6 days in,good stuff mate.


Orals never agree with me. Woe is me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Orals never agree with me. Woe is me


I seem to react really well with gear. I look so.much different than I did 9 weeks ago.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I seem to react really well with gear. I look so.much different than I did 9 weeks ago.


Keep it up buddy. Don't fix what isnt broken.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Keep it up buddy. Don't fix what isnt broken.


Cheers mate appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning muff divers. Leg day today,looking forward to be being crippled later lol. Gonna mix it up with some heavy and some lighter for reps stuff. Abs as well getting done. Hope you all have a good day :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Done

Squats-1x150kg(pb)

2x2 @ 140kg

4x 4 @ 100kg(paused reps)

5x6 @ 60kg(paused reps)

Leg press machine-20 sets roughly180kg-40kg(repped it out on every other plate from the whole stack down)

Leg ext-15 sets roughly 108kg-20kg(repped it out on every other plate from the whole stack down)

Seated ham curls-10 sets roughly 80kg-15kg(repped it out on every other plate)

Seated calf raises-4 sets of 20 @ 70kg

Standing calf raises-4 sets of 15 @ 100kg

Usual ab routine.

Gotta love getting stronger on a cut lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 13

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 15 stone )210lbs)

Weight Lost-7lbs

Calories-2362

Macros-Protein 224 Carbs 148 Fats 97

Happy with my progress so far. Looking leaner/more vascular all the time. Got used to the hunger now so it's easy sticking at these calories. Strength is going up as well which I've never had on a cut before so that's good.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

7lbs already fair play keep at it. I have nothing constructive to add when people are dieting I just eat less and move more I never get ripped just have abs so I'll leave others to the advise. Stay safe hun x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> 7lbs already fair play keep at it. I have nothing constructive to add when people are dieting I just eat less and move more I never get ripped just have abs so I'll leave others to the advise. Stay safe hun x


The first 5lbs dropped quick(water etc) but the other 2lbs is fat I'd say. Can see my top 4 four abs,it's always the lower abs and back I have to work at. Yeah it's basic,dropped calories and added a bit of cardio,nothing complicated.Cheers mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 15

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 13lbs(209lbs)

Weight Lost-8lbs

Calories 2362

Macros Protein 224 Carbs 148 Fat 97

So all is going according to plan,looking a lot leaner than when I started cutting. Can see the cuts starting to show now which is always encouraging. Not feeling too hungry at all,probably the easiest cut I've done so far. Did my last jab of Sphinx last week so jabbed Guerilla test this morning. The Winstrol is good stuff,getting stronger and more veiny. Really happy so far :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> CUTTING CYCLE DAY 15
> 
> Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


Great work mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate


Cheers Rob. It's a lot better cutting 'assisted' than natty.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers Rob. It's a lot better cutting 'assisted' than natty.


Defo mate, winny is doing its things. Keeps you nice and strong


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Defo mate, winny is doing its things. Keeps you nice and strong


Definitely mate. When I cut natty i felt weak and lethargic,like i was wasting away. Now I feel supercharged lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Surprised you've not had pics up...... You love a good selfie taken by your lass :%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Surprised you've not had pics up...... You love a good selfie taken by your lass :%


Lol saving them for the end of my cut. Love a good gelfie me.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol saving them for the end of my cut. Love a good gelfie me.


Don't lie, you've got that many on your phone you don't know which to upload


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Done.

2 Drop sets on all.

Bench.1x5 @ 105kg(pb)

1x3 @ 105kg

1x5 @ 100kg

1x3 @ 100kg

Incline bench.1x5 @ 80kg

3x6 @ 70kg

Low cable crossovers.4x8 @ 27kg per side

High cable crossovers.4x8 @ 27kg per side

Hammer grip bench on plate loaded machine. 4x8 @ 70kg(paused reps)

Abs-Usual

10 mins on stepper at the end.

Gotta love setting pbs on a 1000 calorie deficit lol. Winny for the win.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Chest/Abs Done.
> 
> 2 Drop sets on all.
> 
> ...


Beastly session too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Beastly session too


I love doing high volume. Fvcks me up lol. Chest was like concrete after that.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Been away for a while and Very impressed Felon E!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soul keeper said:


> Been away for a while and Very impressed Felon E!


Thanks mate appreciate it. Welcome back.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Crack on mate! Good luck ill keep track of this one for sure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Crack on mate! Good luck ill keep track of this one for sure.


Nice one Lewis


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Going to start one myself soon, been out of training for over a year because of a gymnastics injury, I'm back with a cycle and food vengeance.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Going to start one myself soon, been out of training for over a year because of a gymnastics injury, I'm back with a cycle and food vengeance.


I stopped for months and it was very disheartening getting back in the gym and being weak and looking a mess. It soon comes back though if everything's on point.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I stopped for months and it was very disheartening getting back in the gym and being weak and looking a mess. It soon comes back though if everything's on point.


Completely agree mate, I snapped my wrist in a good few places, ball and socket was trashed, was on 140kg bench for around 15 reps, tried to train a few weeks back for a odd session, no pain but i couldn't even get 100 for the same, very disheartening, however no pain no gain, we've both been out of the game, give it a month and you'll be in tip top shape again!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lewishart said:


> Completely agree mate, I snapped my wrist in a good few places, ball and socket was trashed, was on 140kg bench for around 15 reps, tried to train a few weeks back for a odd session, no pain but i couldn't even get 100 for the same, very disheartening, however no pain no gain, we've both been out of the game, give it a month and you'll be in tip top shape again!


Been back on it 10 weeks and already look so much better but I did jump on the test my first day back haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 164234


Little sneak preview of my cut so far.

Not tensed.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Looking good!


Cheers Dave.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done Mofos

Rack pulls-1x5 @ 170kg

1x5 @ 190kg

1x5 @ 200kg(pb)

1x5 @ 210kg(pb)

Wide grip pulldowns-4x8 @ 89kg(with 2 drop sets)

V-grip pulldowns-4x8 @ 60kg(slow/paused reps)

Seated rows-4x8 @ 89kg(2 drop sets)

One arm db row-4x8 @ 42kg dbs(2 drop sets)

Great session,felt like a beast lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice job on DB rows mate. Just gone up to around 28KG x 10 and found that tough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Nice job on DB rows mate. Just gone up to around 28KG x 10 and found that tough


Thanks mate. Then winny is def helping lol. It feels strange getting stronger while cutting,when I was natty cutting the strength was going down.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 17

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 12lbs(208lbs)

Weight Lost 9lbs

Calories from today 2325

Macros Protein 221. Carbs 140. Fat 94

All going well,feeling strong and full of energy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

As from tomorrow I'm getting a bit more serious on my road to get ripped. Will be cutting milk out altogether and have my shakes with water,carbs lowered and overall calories lowered. My daily cals will be 2081. Macros will be Protein 254 Carbs 53 Fat 97. Will be doing 3 sessions of cardio for 20 mins a time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> As from tomorrow I'm getting a bit more serious on my road to get ripped. Will be cutting milk out altogether and have my shakes with water,carbs lowered and overall calories lowered. My daily cals will be 2081. Macros will be Protein 254 Carbs 53 Fat 97. Will be doing 3 sessions of cardio for 20 mins a time.


I was expecting heroin being thrown in the mix tbh

PMSL

I do that mate, not as tasty but will help.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I was expecting heroin being thrown in the mix tbh
> 
> PMSL
> 
> I do that mate, not as tasty but will help.


Few lines of coke pre workout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Few lines of coke pre workout.


Expensive..... Maybe try a pre workout lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Expensive..... Maybe try a pre workout lol


Or speed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Or speed.


Could think of better films to watch pre workout mate!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Could think of better films to watch pre workout mate!!


Yeah Crank lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Proper low carbs that mate, best of luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Proper low carbs that mate, best of luck


Thanks, gonna need it lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm Day Done my UK-M Family.

2 drop sets on all.

Biceps

Ez bar curls-2x8 @ 40kg+bar(pb)

2x6 @ 40kg

Db curls-4x8 @ 18kg dbs

Tricep bar hammer curls-4x10 @ 15kg

Triceps

Rope pushdowns-4x8 @ 69kg

Rev grip T-bar ext-4x8 @ 50kg

Single arm cable ext-4x10 @ 24kg

20 mins on bike doing steady state cardio to finish.

Meal 1 500g low fat greek yoghurt

Meal 2(pre gym) shake with water

Meal 3(post gym) shake with water and 6 egg whites scrambled

Meal 4 150g peas and tin of tuna

Meal 5 150g peas and tin of tuna

Meal 6 shake with water

Plus 4 tblspn of evoo

Calories 2081

Marcos Protein 255 Carbs 54 Fat 98


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

U have anything with the Greek yoghurt first thing? I can't stomach it on its own lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> U have anything with the Greek yoghurt first thing? I can't stomach it on its own lol


Nah I love it. Could eat four times that much lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah I love it. Could eat four times that much lol.


Fûck that lol it's sour and horrible haha, I normally stick a scoop of whey in and it's much nicer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Fûck that lol it's sour and horrible haha, I normally stick a scoop of whey in and it's much nicer


Nice with honey in.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nice with honey in.


Yeah that too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 19

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 11lbs(207lbs)

Weight Lost 10lbs

Going good,happy.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

FelonE said:


> My daily cals will be 2081. Macros will be Protein 254 Carbs 53 Fat 97.


Not being picky mate just giving heads up, the above macros should workout to 2,101 Kcals?

Good job on the cut so far though, 10lbs in 19 days is great!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Not being picky mate just giving heads up, the above macros should workout to 2,101 Kcals?
> 
> Good job on the cut so far though, 10lbs in 19 days is great!


Ok. Thanks. Just realised I was looking at the wrong day when I wrote it on here.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Ok. Thanks. Just realised I was looking at the wrong day when I wrote it on here.


It's like 20cals extra a day anyways, you could prob burn that off having a tug lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Archaic said:


> It's like 20cals extra a day anyways, you could prob burn that off having a tug lol.


Or squeezing a log out haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back from leg day a lil disappointed. Think 50g of carbs isn't enough cos today I felt tired and lacking energy. Couldn't squat what I normally do so went all out on volume today. Legs are fvcking killing. Gonna up carbs to 100g and see how that is. On the plus side someone I haven't seen in the gym for about 6 months said he didn't recognise me cos I look alot bigger than the last time he saw me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just found out why i felt so weak today. Logged my food wrong yest and only consumed 1700 cals. [email protected]


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Have I read correctly that your jabbing that tan enhancer doo dar or am I making this up?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have I read correctly that your jabbing that tan enhancer doo dar or am I making this up?


Yeeeeeaaaah Bwooooooooy!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just downloaded a lil cardio app and done 10 mins.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You consuming your 50g carbs around workout mate or just whenever?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> You consuming your 50g carbs around workout mate or just whenever?


I'm not doing 50g anymore. Made me feel sh1t. Doing 150g, anytime.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just downloaded the UFC fitness dvd. Fvck me did 15 mins of the fat burn one and I'm fvcking dripping. That sh1t fvcks you up mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just downloaded the UFC fitness dvd. Fvck me did 15 mins of the fat burn one and I'm fvcking dripping. That sh1t fvcks you up mate.


Not gunna be a daily thing then?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Not gunna be a daily thing then?


Yeah mate that's my new cardio. Serious sh1t mate lol.

Some fit birds on it,sat watching it now even though I finished a while ago lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

40 pushups on your knuckles! Right now pu$$y!! Don't make me come over there!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> 40 pushups on your knuckles! Right now pu$$y!! Don't make me come over there!


It's a bit more advanced than that lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

NEW twerk choreo by DHQ Fraules - Travis Porter "Bring it back" - YouTube

Thought I'd share what I've just watched 3 times lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jeez haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> 40 pushups on your knuckles! Right now pu$$y!! Don't make me come over there!


Lol my sentiments exactly Dan. God danm haha.



Dan94 said:


> Jeez haha


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There was a huge thread on this vid a while back. Awesome find bro!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 21

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs) bf around 18%

Current Weight 14 stone 10lbs(206lbs) bf around 15%

Weight Lost 11lbs


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

On a scale of 'bogal squart' to 'eere me now' how dark are you intending to go? Have you ordered your skimpy shorts and man bag yet?

I'm very tempted to have a crack on this melanotan malarkey my sen.

Are you jabbing IM or subQ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> On a scale of 'bogal squart' to 'eere me now' how dark are you intending to go? Have you ordered your skimpy shorts and man bag yet?
> 
> I'm very tempted to have a crack on this melanotan malarkey my sen.
> 
> Are you jabbing IM or subQ?


SubQ. On the scale I'm gonna get to about 'Tun up di ting'


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> CUTTING CYCLE DAY 21
> 
> Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs) bf around 18%
> 
> ...


Keep it up bud 

You haven't lost 3% BF out of that 11lbs though. Maybe 1%.

5% of body weight has gone, majority is water/glycogen.

Have you thought about using a body pod for BF ?

We carry more water than we think. K


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Keep it up bud
> 
> You haven't lost 3% BF out of that 11lbs though. Maybe 1%.
> 
> ...


1% of my bw is around 2lbs. You think I've lost 2lbs in two weeks? You crazy fool. Rob much as I like you(sometimes) you're wrong my friend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I melt fat like a furnace mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Keep it up bud
> 
> You haven't lost 3% BF out of that 11lbs though. Maybe 1%.
> 
> ...


Are these body pods accurate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 1% of my bw is around 2lbs. You think I've lost 2lbs in two weeks? You crazy fool. Rob much as I like you(sometimes) you're wrong my friend.


I'm just questioning how you've got to 3% body FAT that's gone, that's all.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm just questioning how you've got to 3% body FAT that's gone, that's all.


That's only few lbs of fat lost a week. Ok how do you know it's not fat?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I melt fat like a furnace mate.


I know you do mate.



FelonE said:


> That's only few lbs of fat lost a week. Ok how do you know it's not fat?


Take this pic as an example, I'm not critiquing you - it's an opinion.

View attachment 164600


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Are these body pods accurate?


Most accurate thing out there mate, calipers get different results by different people using them.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Most accurate thing out there mate, calipers get different results by different people using them.


Never heard of it, I'll give it a Google mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Never heard of it, I'll give it a Google mate


The BOD POD at University Hospital | UHCW NHS Trust

I know Ausbuilt used these quite often.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I know you do mate.
> 
> Take this pic as an example, I'm not critiquing you - it's an opinion.
> 
> View attachment 164600


Who knows mate,you don't and I don't know exactly what's gone. I'm cutting to about 8% either way lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Who knows mate,you don't and I don't know exactly what's gone. I'm cutting to about 8% either way lol.


I think using the term body weight rather than body fat is more suitable. Doesn't really matter if it's fat or water your dropping as long as your getting lighter and keeping muscle it's all good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think using the term body weight rather than body fat is more suitable. Doesn't really matter if it's fat or water your dropping as long as your getting lighter and keeping muscle it's all good.


As long as I'm leaning out and keeping strength I could burn fvcking brain cells for all I care lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my first ever sunbed,took couple of selfies lol.



















You love it lol.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Still them same blue kecks on haha!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Still them same blue kecks on haha!


Nope. They're dark blue mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 23

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 9lbs(205lbs)

Weight Lost 12lbs

Very happy with the way it's going. Want to get to about 190lbs, should be around 8% at that weight.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> CUTTING CYCLE DAY 23
> 
> Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


Good work blue pants


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work blue pants


Cheers hot buns.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> CUTTING CYCLE DAY 23
> 
> Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


Are you worried about losing muscle from dropping that amount of weight or do you think you'll just lose fat?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Are you worried about losing muscle from dropping that amount of weight or do you think you'll just lose fat?


No not really, I'll work as hard as I can to keep as much as possible but I suppose it's inevitable I'll lose a bit. My next blast will be a lean bulk so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No not really, I'll work as hard as I can to keep as much as possible but I suppose it's inevitable I'll lose a bit. My next blast will be a lean bulk so we'll see what happens.


So you've decided to blast and cruise? Do you know how long for and what your gonna run next blast? I'm gonna stay on probably until July but who knows, when July comes ill probably change my mind

Looking good though mate. Guns are looking big have you measured them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So you've decided to blast and cruise? Do you know how long for and what your gonna run next blast? I'm gonna stay on probably until July but who knows, when July comes ill probably change my mind
> 
> Looking good though mate. Guns are looking big have you measured them?


Yeah mate fvck it. Don't see the point of shutting myself down and stressing my body trying to recover just to shut myself down again. I'm staying on 500mg til 23rd March atm, haven't decided how long I'm gonna cruise for yet. I'll measure them now lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

16 inches mates, an inch bigger than they were before I stopped training.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How long did you stop training for, and how long have you been back training?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> How long did you stop training for, and how long have you been back training?


Stopped for 3 months and I've been back 11 weeks mate.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Stopped for 3 months and I've been back 11 weeks mate.


In those 3 months did you find that you lost all your gains completely and went back to your untrained strength? And since getting back to training are you stronger than you were just before you stopped training last time? It's interesting to see how fast a person can make their gains back, cheers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> In those 3 months did you find that you lost all your gains completely and went back to your untrained strength? And since getting back to training are you stronger than you were just before you stopped training last time? It's interesting to see how fast a person can make their gains back, cheers.


I lost a lot of gains and put on some fat even though I was hardly eating. When I stopped I was 13stone 3 and around 10ish percent bf. When I started again I was 14stone and about 20bf and now I'm 14stone 9 and about 15ish bf. I jumped on test the day I started again and bulked even though people said I should cut. I think I made the right decision. I'm stronger now than before I stopped.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

dont you train chest/shoulders ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Carllo said:


> dont you train chest/shoulders ?


No


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done.

Rack [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]

V-grip pull[email protected] with 2 drop sets

Widegrip [email protected](slow reps)with 2 drop sets

Seated [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Machine [email protected](slow reps)with 2 drop sets

T-bar cable [email protected] with 2 drop sets


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Done.
> 
> Rack [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]
> 
> ...


Good work slim. How high are those rack pulls?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good work slim. How high are those rack pulls?


Cheers mate,about 2-3 inches below my knee.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had to give in and go in Holland and Barratt (supplement w4nkers) and get some Taurine. Calf pumps have got so bad it's stopping me doing cardio. One bird in there look like she hadn't eaten for 3yrs and the other had her breakfast down her top,ffs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Had to give in and go in Holland and Barratt (supplement w4nkers) and get some Taurine. Calf pumps have got so bad it's stopping me doing cardio. One bird in there look like she hadn't eaten for 3yrs and the other had her breakfast down her top,ffs.


I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the taurine if you can post any benefits please


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the taurine if you can post any benefits please


Used it when I was on M1T mate and it def helped with painful pumps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms,20 min cardio and 10 min sunbed done lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg Day Finito

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Glute [email protected]'t remember lol

Seated leg ext-about 10 sets going up the stack and back down

Seated ham curls-about 10 sets going up the stack and back down

Db [email protected] dbs

Seated calf raises-1x25,1x20,1x15,1x10 @ 70kg

Standing calf [email protected]

Abs was hanging leg raises 2 sets to failure and decline crunches 2 sets to failure.

Cardio was 15 mins steady state on bike.

Took a fat burner/pre workout and carbed up before legs today and felt like a fvcking beast. Best leg day I've had since I started cutting.

Felt murderous lol was very intense.

Taurine is working cos had no calf or back pumps.

Great session :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fat burner has killed my appetite, sweet as a nut lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Arms,20 min cardio and 10 min sunbed done lol.


Sexy.... huh h34r:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Sexy.... huh h34r:


Lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers mate. Bout another stone to go I reckon.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Still on test and winny or U got any extras thrown in? Knew U was debating clen


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Still on test and winny or U got any extras thrown in? Knew U was debating clen


No just test and winny still mate but added a fat burner and upped cardio to 4 times a week now.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> No just test and winny still mate but added a fat burner and upped cardio to 4 times a week now.


What fat burner you using out of interest?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> What fat burner you using out of interest?


Matrix Nutrition T5 XT. Fvcking lethal mate haha. Made me have the best leg day in a while today and smash abs and smash cardio lol. Killed my appetite and made my d1ck shrink. Like taking fvcking speed lol.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Arms,20 min cardio and 10 min sunbed done lol.


Looking good fella, keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Looking good fella, keep at it 1:


Thanks mate I will.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the taurine if you can post any benefits please


Defiantly helped me with dbol back and shin pumps

Couldn't stand or walk without it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Defiantly helped me with dbol back and shin pumps
> 
> Couldn't stand or walk without it


Yeah calf pumps have gone now tf.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CUTTING CYCLE DAY 27

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 7lbs(203lbs)

Weight Lost 1 stone(14lbs)

Very happy,look a lot leaner and strength is still there. Was squatting 140kg yest which was my pb the other week. Loving it. Bout another 12lbs to go I reckon.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

What you gna do if u dont look how u want when u loose another 12 pounds?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> What you gna do if u dont look how u want when u loose another 12 pounds?


Keep going. I want to get to about 8% bf and I'm around 14 atm.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry dude that post was blunt . I mean . So u dont have an image in mind u just wnt to reach a number? Regardless of image?

Good job so far although i agree with @R0BLET. It will be a lot of water / glycogen . The body can drop or add these very quick. I put on 10 kg in 3 days post show and it wasnt fat or muscle .

Either way. Fairplay on your results so far! Hopefully the scales slow down but the mirror changes more.  thats what usually happens wen bf starts getting low


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sean 162 said:


> Sorry dude that post was blunt . I mean . So u dont have an image in mind u just wnt to reach a number? Regardless of image?
> 
> Good job so far although i agree with @R0BLET. It will be a lot of water / glycogen . The body can drop or add these very quick. I put on 10 kg in 3 days post show and it wasnt fat or muscle .
> 
> Either way. Fairplay on your results so far! Hopefully the scales slow down but the mirror changes more.  thats what usually happens wen bf starts getting low


Lol it's cool. No I have an image of how I want to look but the easiest way for me to describe it is by bf percentage. I've been around 10% when I was natty and I know I want to be leaner than that. I want to compete in the next 2yrs and want to stay relatively lean after this cut. I agree about the water/glycogen but I also lose fat at a ridiculous rate,always have. It is slowing down now though so I've added a fat burner and more cardio.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE you thought about maybe recomping from where your at?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE you thought about maybe recomping from where your at?


Yeah but I think it takes too long. Would rather cut,maintain and then lean bulk mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So now you agree with the water and glycogen comment LOL

Good work so far mate, more mins needed on the sun bed though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> So now you agree with the water and glycogen comment LOL
> 
> Good work so far mate, more mins needed on the sun bed though


If you look at my first weeks cutting posts I say I'm losing water/glycogen smart ass lol. I've never said everything I've lost is fat but......I have lost fat lol.

Edit. Back on sunbed Monday lol. Am def darker though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you look at my first weeks cutting posts I say I'm losing water/glycogen smart ass lol. I've never said everything I've lost is fat but......I have lost fat lol.
> 
> Edit. Back on sunbed Monday lol. Am def darker though.


Pmsl I said water and glycogen after about 10 days and you got all shirty 

You do get defensive very easily lol

You will have lost fat by now, keep at it 

Darker with a small stim cock


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah but I think it takes too long. Would rather cut,maintain and then lean bulk mate.


You have a plan and should stick to it as you know your body and what your doing. But from an outside point of view your a good size with not bad bf, your not coming off and I don't see that there's any reason to rush.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I said water and glycogen after about 10 days and you got all shirty
> 
> You do get defensive very easily lol
> 
> ...


I'm not defensive but I've had people TELLING me I'm not eating as many cals as I was, I must be getting fat on how many cals I was consuming when I wasn't, someone telling me I shouldn't of jumped straight back on the test when I started training again, someone saying I'll look a fat mess when I'm done with this cycle. People seem to know my body better than I do......except they don't lol.

Yep billy willy atm lol but fvck it it's worth cos the fatburner is helping, especially curbing my appetite.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not defensive but I've had people TELLING me I'm not eating as many cals as I was, I must be getting fat on how many cals I was consuming when I wasn't, someone telling me I shouldn't of jumped straight back on the test when I started training again, someone saying I'll look a fat mess when I'm done with this cycle. People seem to know my body better than I do......except they don't lol.
> 
> Yep billy willy atm lol but fvck it it's worth cos the fatburner is helping, especially curbing my appetite.


Lol you are 

It's black and white writing on a forum so you can't always judge how the other person is coming across.

Some people do dictate that you MUST do it this way or you CANT have gained/lost X,Y and Z.

But that's the joys of forums, opinions all over the place lol!

You're doing a grand job.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol you are
> 
> It's black and white writing on a forum so you can't always judge how the other person is coming across.
> 
> ...


I appreciate advice etc but like you said some people (not you) think that you gotta do sh1t by this 'rule book'. If I came across defensive then I worded it wrong lol. People on here frustrate me sometimes haha I just do my thing how it works for me and let the results speak for themselves. If I sounded sh1tty I apologise, didn't mean too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I appreciate advice etc but like you said some people (not you) think that you gotta do sh1t by this 'rule book'. If I came across defensive then I worded it wrong lol. People on here frustrate me sometimes haha I just do my thing how it works for me and let the results speak for themselves. If I sounded sh1tty I apologise, didn't mean too


Lots of ways to skin a cat isn't their.

No problem. I take it with a pinch of salt.

Plans today?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well the Leisure Centre across the field from me just had an expensive refurbishment and it's free to use for the weekend. Went over to check the gym out,had some pleb showing me round. Walked in the gym the biggest by far lol went over to the free weights room......sigh lol. One bench/squat rack,dumbells go up to about 30kg. I said to the pleb showing me how sh1t it is haha. I said I might come over for some cardio though and he recommended spinning classes,spinning classes? Do I look like I do fvcking spinning classes?lol. Told him to do one and got 15mins in on the bike.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lots of ways to skin a cat isn't their.
> 
> No problem. I take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Plans today?


Fvck all mate. Might take the dog for a longish walk. You up to much?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck all mate. Might take the dog for a longish walk. You up to much?


Few bits around the house then same - walk dogs later lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's the matter with some people. My Mrs put on fb that she's going for a sunbed and the poofter patrol are on it saying she should love herself for who she is blah blah blah. Someone said your boyfriend loves you no matter what, I said I'd love her more if she was brown lol.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well the Leisure Centre across the field from me just had an expensive refurbishment and it's free to use for the weekend. Went over to check the gym out,had some pleb showing me round. Walked in the gym the biggest by far lol went over to the free weights room......sigh lol. One bench/squat rack,dumbells go up to about 30kg. I said to the pleb showing me how sh1t it is haha. I said I might come over for some cardio though and he recommended spinning classes,spinning classes? Do I look like I do fvcking spinning classes?lol. Told him to do one and got 15mins in on the bike.


I warned you!

Did they say what they're charging for membership as well? I'm sure it's somewhere around £40 a month! If I didn't get it so ridiculously cheap I wouldn't go but I've got bills to pay so I just make the best of it.

I trained at unique bodies yesterday at donnington bridge rowing club, you ever been? Quality spit and sawdust gym.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I warned you!
> 
> Did they say what they're charging for membership as well? I'm sure it's somewhere around £40 a month! If I didn't get it so ridiculously cheap I wouldn't go but I've got bills to pay so I just make the best of it.
> 
> I trained at unique bodies yesterday at donnington bridge rowing club, you ever been? Quality spit and sawdust gym.


I only pay £24 a month at feel fit mate and it's loads better.

View attachment 164910


Nah haven't been to that one,supposed to be good though isn't it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered some renvex test e seeing as I'm liking their Winny atm. Only used Sphinx and Guerilla and liked both of them so far. Can't wait to get in the gym tomorrow,fvcking hate rest days lol. Another sunbed tomorrow too haha.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

So, I can see that toning up goes very well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

alekan said:


> So, I can see that toning up goes very well.


Yes it's going good thanks.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

You got any glute pics? No ****.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

alekan said:


> You got any glute pics? No ****.


Lool no. You can't ask for glute pics and say no ****.......it's too **** haha.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

woops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 29

Starting Weight 15 stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone 6lbs(202lbs)

Weight Lost 15lbs

Still going well,getting closer to how I want to look.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have any penis pics? Nohomo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Do you have any penis pics? Nohomo


Lol yeah, you don't need to write no **** cos that's not **** at all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

View attachment 164997


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 164997


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest,Abs,Cardio, Sunbed done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did about 36 sets on chest(cba to write it all down lol). Did weighted ab routine and 15mins on bike.

Even though I'm dropping weight at a decent rate I'm stronger than ever haha,think the pre-workout/fat burner helped though.

Session was intense and I felt like a monster. Put my towel on a bench while I went on a water run,came back and my towel was on the floor....tut tut. 4 little skinny benders were using the bench now. I was not happy and said who the fvck threw my towel on the floor? fvcking pick it up now!! Which they did and promptly done one,just as well really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Setting pbs 31 days in to my cut lol fvcking love this sh1t.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Setting pbs 31 days in to my cut lol fvcking love this sh1t.


What did you get mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> What did you get mate?


210kg rack pull and 110kg bent over rows.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Good job mate :thumb: weights coming off really nice too.

If you keep this up im not gonna be able too call you a fat **** anymore


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 210kg rack pull and 110kg bent over rows.


Do that in 1 hand with my diick in the other!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Good job mate :thumb: weights coming off really nice too.
> 
> If you keep this up im not gonna be able too call you a fat **** anymore


I couldn't be any happier with it tbh


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Do that in 1 hand with my diick in the other!


Can you add grams to kg though? :tongue:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I couldn't be any happier with it tbh


Srs mate well done.

Do you think the log has helped motivate and keep your focus?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Srs mate well done.
> 
> Do you think the log has helped motivate and keep your focus?


I'm always motivated lol. Always wanna be better than everyone else haha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm always motivated lol. Always wanna be better than everyone else haha


Lol trust you :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sooo back day/cardio done.

Rack [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected](pb),[email protected],[email protected]

Bent over rows(underhand)[email protected],[email protected],[email protected](pb),[email protected]

V-grip [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Single arm [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Wide grip seated [email protected] with 2 drop sets

One arm seated rows-4x50kg with 2 drop sets

Overhead straight arm [email protected] with 2 drop sets

Finished with 15mins on bike.

Great session,felt strong as fvck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


>


Getting there on the spread mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Getting there on the spread mate


Lil bit better lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@FelonE what cals you on now, still lowering them?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @FelonE what cals you on now, still lowering them?


Been on 2100 for about 2 weeks mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lil bit better lol.


Tan is coming along too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

On route to the gym to fvcking destroy shoulders. Watched a video of Mike Rashid and Dana Linn Bailey training shoulders to get me pumped. Let's go!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Traps/Abs/Cardio Done my UK-M family.

Didn't count sets or reps today just launched a full on volume attack.

Standing behind head ohp-Weight ranged from the bar-55kg,sets at a guess would be around 8 or 9. Reps ranging from 2-25.

Seated db press with 12kg dbs. Sets roughly 10 or 12. Reps from around 4-20.

Standing front ohp.Weight 15kg. Sets about 10,reps roughly 5-25.

Lat raises with 8kg dbs. Sets about 10,reps between 5 and 20 roughly.

Front raises same as lat raises.

Incline bench rear delts same as above.

Shrugs with ez bar and 60kg for about 8 sets of 8-30 reps

Hanging leg raises.3 sets to failure

Crunches.3 sets to failure

Double crunches.3 sets to failure

Seated side to sides with 8kg medicine ball and legs raised.3 sets to failure.

Side twists with metal pole.3 sets to failure

15 mins on bike to finish.

Mate I haven't seen there since my first week back came in and I couldn't even raise my arm to shake his hand lol. He said fvcking hell look how big you've got,are you bulking? I said no i'm cutting and have lost 15lbs haha. he said how've you got so big........eat ya veg mate eat ya veg lol.

Great session,veins bulging out on my shoulders,loved it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna carb up,up to maintenance today. Biscuits ftw.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> With veg i hope. lol


Biscuits mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

200g Packet of Rich Tea.

Cals 918

Carbs 142

Protein 14

Fat 30

Jobs a good un lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Struggled to eat em but I soldiered through lol.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Must of took a serious amount of tea to get all that down you


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Must of took a serious amount of tea to get all that down you


One large cup lol. Feel fat now haha.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Wish I never took gear now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Wish I never took gear now


Why?


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why?


I'm 4 weeks in and I already never want to come off!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> I'm 4 weeks in and I already never want to come off!


Lol same, that's why I'm blast and cruising from now on. It's completely different being on isn't it? Cutting atm and getting stronger on a 1000 cal deficit, never experienced that before.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

It's insane mate I love it! Don't want it to end but I'm not sure about b and c to be honest mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> It's insane mate I love it! Don't want it to end but I'm not sure about b and c to be honest mate


I just don't wanna keep cycling, then pcting just to cycle again. Would rather not try and keep shutting myself down and pcting just to shut myself down again.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Just the thought of being shut down for so long puts me off the idea and I'm only 22 so it's pretty young to blast and cruise for a while then end up not recovering


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Just the thought of being shut down for so long puts me off the idea and I'm only 22 so it's pretty young to blast and cruise for a while then end up not recovering


Yeah true.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 32

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs

Current Weight 14stone 6lbs

Weight Lost 15lbs

Haven't lost weight this week. When I was natty I was dropping weight very fast on these calories so I'm going to presume that I'm holding on to my muscle more being enhanced because I'm staying strong but still leaning out. Will be having a refeed once a week now so metabolism doesn't slow too much. Gonna up cardio to 20mins 5 times a week.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

POW!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> POW!!!


POW indeed.... Except the cap!

Cutting assisted is far more rewarding. I have gained this week.... On a cal deficit. But leaner

Happy days!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> POW indeed.... Except the cap!
> 
> Cutting assisted is far more rewarding. I have gained this week.... On a cal deficit. But leaner
> 
> Happy days!!


I'm truly loving it mate. Completely diff to doing it natty. I'm holding my weight and leaning out too, so happy lol.


----------



## ha032742 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lost some muscle mass from your tricep and delts :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ha032742 said:


> Lost some muscle mass from your tricep and delts :whistling: :tongue:


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm Day Done.

Went all out on high intensity volume today,didn't count sets or reps just went until my arms wouldn't work no more.

This is roughly what went down.

T-bar pushdowns-up and down the whole stack,so about 10 sets to failure

Skull crushers-5kg on each side,about 8 sets to failure

Standing db ext-18kg db,about 6 sets to failure

Standing ez bar ext-5kg on each side,about 6 sets to failure

Cable rope pusdowns-from about 40kg down every plate to failure until I couldn't even do 2 on one plate.

Close grip ez bar curls-5kg on each side,about 8 sets of 21's

Wide grip ez bar curls-5kg on each side,about 8 sets of 21's

Seated incline db curls-8kg dbs,about 8 sets to failure

Db curls-8kg dbs about 8 sets of 21's supersetted with hammer curls

20 mins of hiit on bike,30 second intervals of easy and hard.

Arms were so pumped it was unreal lol had veins popping I'd never seen on myself before. Caught a few people 'mirin.

Also heard a pt giving a couple of lads I know crap advice and told him I disagree and he started backtracking on what he said. Told the lads after he left to just ignore him. Apparently he lifts but you wouldn't think so


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Srs question, do you enjoy training like that? Arms etc.
> 
> I don't get how you guys do it lol, i get bored after one set of curls haha!


I enjoy training every part like it,always have mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Fair play, I wish I could - seeing as my arms are like my only 'lagging' bodypart, lol - I just can't enjoy it


When i first started training I'd do the 3 set of 10 palava and it was ok at first but just didn't feel enough for me. Now I see the best results by totally destroying the muscle I'm training. I'm quite intense in the gym too,if I could roar and kick benches over between sets I would lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'd look a bit weird doing that in my home gym.. although no-one can see me so I can actually do it :cool2:


I'm not sure if I trained at home I'd have the same level of intensity tbh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 33

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 5lbs (201lbs)

Weight Lost 16lbs

Well the scales aren't an accurate indication of what's going on at the minute cos I'm leaning out quicker than I'm dropping weight,which is ideal. Feeling great and not weak at all,legs starting to look vascular. I'd say I'm probably around 12%bf atm. Very happy.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Arm Day Done.
> 
> Went all out on high intensity volume today,didn't count sets or reps just went until my arms wouldn't work no more.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Volume indeed... how long did that take you roughly!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Holy crap. Volume indeed... how long did that take you roughly!


Before cardio, 2 and a quarter hrs.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cutting Cycle Day 33
> 
> Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)
> 
> ...


Not surprised mate, putting in the work!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Not surprised mate, putting in the work!


Cheers mate. It's the only way isn't it.

As Conor Mcgregor said ' I'm not here to take part, I'm here to take over '


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Abs Day Done.

Wasn't paying attention to sets/reps just went all out until I was nearly sick lol.

The first time I've ever thought i was gonna throw up after a session,literally had nothing left in me for cardio today. Felt trembly/shaky after and totally exhausted.

A rough guide to what I did.

[email protected],[email protected],[email protected](felt a twinge in my back so didn't pursue any more),[email protected](slow/paused reps),[email protected],

Single leg [email protected]

Leg [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Seated single leg [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Db [email protected] dbs,

Seated calf [email protected],[email protected],[email protected],[email protected],

Standing calf [email protected]

Abs

Weighted cable high to low twists-3x10

Weighted cable low to high twists-3 x10

Weighted hanging leg raises-3x8

Decline crunches-3x8(very slow with a squeezed/paused contraction at the top)

Cardio-Nil lol

Absolutely killed me.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How long did that take you mate? Massive session there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How long did that take you mate? Massive session there


A while lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 35

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 4lbs (200lbs)

Weight Lost 17lbs.

Started my Protein Sparing Modified Fast yesterday, so expecting some fast weight /fat loss.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cutting Cycle Day 35
> 
> Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)
> 
> ...


What does this involve mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> What does this involve mate?


I've got a log going on it mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've got a log going on it mate.


I can't find it, is it in this section?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I can't find it, is it in this section?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/287537-felones-protein-sparing-modified-fasting-psmf-log.html


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers Dan


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

There's no place for your can do attitude on this forum matey  coming on here....making me feel fat and lazy!

Very interested to see your end result 

I draw as much inspiration from your logs as I can haha, great work!

Gotta agree with Tommy-tatoes that I get so bored doing curls etc!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> There's no place for your can do attitude on this forum matey  coming on here....making me feel fat and lazy!
> 
> Very interested to see your end result
> 
> ...


Lol cheers mate. I like to get sh1t done.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just seen the log, looks pretty extreme! How are you feeling on it?

Just a tip from my fat-loss endeavours, slow and steady wins the race. I know we all want to get to a low body fat as quick as poss but by rushing you will crash your metabolism and leave nowhere to go with it. Even with gear. My first big cut involved too much volume and not enough food and it took me a long time to undo the damage. Any way just a word to the wise, all else fails you could always try dnp :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Just seen the log, looks pretty extreme! How are you feeling on it?
> 
> Just a tip from my fat-loss endeavours, slow and steady wins the race. I know we all want to get to a low body fat as quick as poss but by rushing you will crash your metabolism and leave nowhere to go with it. Even with gear. My first big cut involved too much volume and not enough food and it took me a long time to undo the damage. Any way just a word to the wise, all else fails you could always try dnp :lol:


Sacked it off mate. Had a banging head ache all day and felt sick/weak.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all. So ended my attempt at psmf after day 2 cos I felt like proper sh1t. I'm happy with where I'm at bf wise so gonna switch again to a lean bulk,no crazy calorie surpluses. Carbed up last night and feel alot better this morning, ready to smash chest/abs today. Been on cycle 13 weeks today and am very happy with the results. Doing another 5 weeks on Winny and test before I cruise, hoping to stay this lean and gain a little size and strength. Have been using 5ml barrels so far which are quite hard to push but got some 2.5ml ones the other day and it was a lot easier jab this morning. Expecting a decent rebound after cutting for the last 5 weeks just gotta watch I don't get fat.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you not think it worth returning to your previous cut diet to drop fat a little lower still, like you first intended?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you not think it worth returning to your previous cut diet to drop fat a little lower still, like you first intended?


No I'm ok with where I'm at fat wise so wanna put a lil size on, then I'll maintain for a bit and bulk/cut again in the summer. If I can stay around the bf I am now then when I go to cut again I won't have far to go mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fair doos  you are in good starting position for either really.

Tally ho and so forth!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fair doos  you are in good starting position for either really.
> 
> Tally ho and so forth!


From where I was 13 weeks ago when I started training again I've made a decent improvement. I'm bigger with lower bf. All good in da hood me brudda.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning all. So ended my attempt at psmf after day 2 cos I felt like proper sh1t. I'm happy with where I'm at bf wise so gonna switch again to a lean bulk,no crazy calorie surpluses. Carbed up last night and feel alot better this morning, ready to smash chest/abs today. Been on cycle 13 weeks today and am very happy with the results. Doing another 5 weeks on Winny and test before I cruise, hoping to stay this lean and gain a little size and strength. Have been using 5ml barrels so far which are quite hard to push but got some 2.5ml ones the other day and it was a lot easier jab this morning. Expecting a decent rebound after cutting for the last 5 weeks just gotta watch I don't get fat.


Pmsl what ya like!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl what ya like!


Shut up you lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Shut up you lol.


I'm down to 6% BF after 3 days of PSMF..... 3 days is when the magic happens


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm down to 6% BF after 3 days of PSMF..... 3 days is when the magic happens


Lol w4nker haha. It's a lot harder than I thought mate. Eyes and head aching badly all day,felt shaky and weak.........ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol w4nker haha. It's a lot harder than I thought mate. Eyes and head aching badly all day,felt shaky and weak.........ain't nobody got time fo dat.


I agree mate, not worth it. Keep doing what your doing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest Day Done.

Couldn't get in to it today,I'm thinking it's because of the no carb weekend. Bench was down a few reps,glad I'm glad I'm eating properly again. Back on the minced beef(p1ss off tuna),pasta,oats. Still hammered the volume but wasn't as intense as I normally I am. Hopefully fully carbed up i should be good for back day tomorrow.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back up to 14stone 6lbs now lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvcking snow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Felt sick as fvck last night after I upped my MT2 dose,fell asleep on the sofa and woke up with serious back ache so sacked off the gym today(back day). Still feeling sick today,not good man.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

not good mate! sack off the mt2 and just jump on the beds, i lok at them and get a fcuking tan!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> not good mate! sack off the mt2 and just jump on the beds, i lok at them and get a fcuking tan!


I only tan on my back and arms though lol. I'll get used to it.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I only tan on my back and arms though lol. I'll get used to it.


does the mt2 make you tan in places you normally wouldnt?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> does the mt2 make you tan in places you normally wouldnt?


Yeah all over tan. My Mrs has never been tanned in her life and is nicely brown now. All her mates are saying what a nice colour she is.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah all over tan. My Mrs has never been tanned in her life and is nicely brown now. All her mates are saying what a nice colour she is.


Gingers will be happy then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> Gingers will be happy then


Lol. It is good stuff.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

ive been tempted by it before but i tan quickly anyway so i would probably be black if i used it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

J** said:


> ive been tempted by it before but i tan quickly anyway so i would probably be black if i used it


Haha become a different race.


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Haha become a different race.


 :innocent: hmmmmmm :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm gonna dose right up on it, commit a bank job and stop taking it. The description will be Mexican looking male wanted lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm gonna dose right up on it, commit a bank job and stop taking it. The description will be Mexican looking male wanted lol.


MT2 lasted over a year for me  They'll soon find you Juan Felonè LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> MT2 lasted over a year for me  They'll soon find you Juan Felonè LOL


That's that fvcked then lol.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Lol same, that's why I'm blast and cruising from now on. It's completely different being on isn't it? Cutting atm and getting stronger on a 1000 cal deficit, never experienced that before.


New to all this. What is this being ON feeling like? I need to know lol, how good is it! Is your mood elevated? Do you want to roar and beat your chest? ( I do this anyway as part of my mating Ritual when it's time to do the naked monkey dance). But seriously describe it, curious lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> New to all this. What is this being ON feeling like? I need to know lol, how good is it! Is your mood elevated? Do you want to roar and beat your chest? ( I do this anyway as part of my mating Ritual when it's time to do the naked monkey dance). But seriously describe it, curious lol


I feel energised,happier,train more intensely,just feel better all round in general.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I feel energised,happier,train more intensely,just feel better all round in general.


Sounds good to me. To early for me to even consider it yet I know lol but niggles at the back of my mind!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> Sounds good to me. To early for me to even consider it yet I know lol but niggles at the back of my mind!


It used to with me lol. I waited 2yrs and got a decent base before I touched them.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> It used to with me lol. I waited 2yrs and got a decent base before I touched them.


I agree with you there bud. Just gonna keep chipping away for now with current routine. Diet I'm **** with though, was trying to put together a recomp diet other night to weigh meals out etc and get accurate macros and Cals in but, think I'm over complicating it so just gonna eat clean and lots of and lift, see what happens!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> I agree with you there bud. Just gonna keep chipping away for now with current routine. Diet I'm **** with though, was trying to put together a recomp diet other night to weigh meals out etc and get accurate macros and Cals in but, think I'm over complicating it so just gonna eat clean and lots of and lift, see what happens!


I was ocd with my food for two years,think i had 3 cheat meals that whole time. Don't get me wrong it got me in good shape but it was too much lol. now I eat 'clean' 90% of the time but if I want biscuits or cake I'll eat them haha.

IIFYM Calculator

This might help with macros etc. You don't have to be spot on everyday,just use it as a guide.


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I was ocd with my food for two years,think i had 3 cheat meals that whole time. Don't get me wrong it got me in good shape but it was too much lol. now I eat 'clean' 90% of the time but if I want biscuits or cake I'll eat them haha.
> 
> IIFYM Calculator
> 
> This might help with macros etc. You don't have to be spot on everyday,just use it as a guide.


Cheers bud will look now. I did notice your break down of the macros in a pack of rich tea biscuits lol. I assumed that that was a survival biscuit! Only to be eaten in extreme circumstances! I will never look down my nose at a rich tea again lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hellrazer said:


> Cheers bud will look now. I did notice your break down of the macros in a pack of rich tea biscuits lol. I assumed that that was a survival biscuit! Only to be eaten in extreme circumstances! I will never look down my nose at a rich tea again lol


Lol I always eat biscuits mate,whether I'm cutting or bulking. In that particular case though I was carb refeeding after going low carbs. I wanted about 1000 calories and some carbs and that pack fitted the bill haha.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was ocd with my food for two years,think i had 3 cheat meals that whole time. Don't get me wrong it got me in good shape but it was too much lol. now I eat 'clean' 90% of the time but if I want biscuits or cake I'll eat them haha.
> 
> IIFYM Calculator
> 
> This might help with macros etc. You don't have to be spot on everyday,just use it as a guide.


This


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning.

Got evil pip in my left quad today. Had pip every jab on this Guerilla test lol. Looking forward to cracking on with the Renvex. Lower back is aching,thinking it's pump rather than ache. Jiinx woke me up 5 fvcking times last night fidgeting so feel knackered but still gonna smash gym today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It used to with me lol. I waited 2yrs and got a decent base before I touched them.


Nah, you trained natty for 2 years then joined UKM


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning.
> 
> Got evil pip in my left quad today. Had pip every jab on this Guerilla test lol. Looking forward to cracking on with the Renvex. Lower back is aching,thinking it's pump rather than ache. Jiinx woke me up 5 fvcking times last night fidgeting so feel knackered but still gonna smash gym today.


She not sleep on her own mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, you trained natty for 2 years then joined UKM


Exactly that lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> She not sleep on her own mate?


Nah. She might have to start though cos she gets under the cover then on top of it about 20 times a night,p1ssing me off now.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nah. She might have to start though cos she gets under the cover then on top of it about 20 times a night,p1ssing me off now.


InB4 the dog chews your house up in protest of her eviction


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> InB4 the dog chews your house up in protest of her eviction


She's never been in to chewing the house up,luckily. She'll just sit at my side of the bed crying all night til I'm so tired I'll give in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Nah. She might have to start though cos she gets under the cover then on top of it about 20 times a night,p1ssing me off now.


FOOK that lol Don't even let ours upstairs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> FOOK that lol Don't even let ours upstairs


Unfortunately we babied Jiinx and now we've made life difficult for ourselves. Sh1t is changing round here now though.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm getting bad pop off Guerilla Rip, my ass is tender as duck haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I'm getting bad pop off Guerilla Rip, my ass is tender as duck haha


Killer ain't it. Just had to check and see if it's red or swollen but it's not. Limping today. I got it on 250mg test but not as bad as this 300mg. I'm doing 1.8ml though to make it around 250. Didn't get pip at all with Sphinx.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Killer ain't it. Just had to check and see if it's red or swollen but it's not. Limping today. I got it on 250mg test but not as bad as this 300mg. I'm doing 1.8ml though to make it around 250. Didn't get pip at all with Sphinx.


Yea I'm bruised haha trained legs on Monday too so having to sit down like a tard


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so last couple of days I've been munching out and can see abs disappearing already,fvck that lol. getting back on my usual cut now. Think I thought I'd done the hard work and could slack off, which I obviously can't so back to business now.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right so last couple of days I've been munching out and can see abs disappearing already,fvck that lol. getting back on my usual cut now. Think I thought I'd done the hard work and could slack off, which I obviously can't so back to business now.


How many calls are you going to cut on this time?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Unfortunately we babied Jiinx and now we've made life difficult for ourselves. Sh1t is changing round here now though.


You fool! Lol

Good luck mate 



Adz said:


> I'm getting bad pop off Guerilla Rip, my ass is tender as duck haha


Pair of pussy's! 

I've had some Guerilla, was fine. Tren Ace and may I had it was strong as fùck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> How many calls are you going to cut on this time?


2200. What I was cutting on well originally.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/Traps/Cardio done.

So after trying out the psmf diet at the weekend i kinda fvcked myself up,left myself with no energy and very hungry. So the last few days been pigging out on biscuits and had no motivation(not good).

Anyway I'm back on form today and smashed my session today. It must of done me good having a few days off diet cos I looked more vascular,striated and had bundles of energy.

Didn't count sets/reps just went until I couldn't anymore.

Standing ohp

Seated db press

Front raises

Lat raises

Incline bench rear delts

Behind back ez bar shrugs

20 mins of interval cardio on bike.

Great session.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

100mg EOD for 4 weeks you would love it !!

So long as the tren is good you'll be laughing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 100mg EOD for 4 weeks you would love it !!
> 
> So long as the tren is good you'll be laughing


You've got me thinking now lol. I'd use Sphinx tren a.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You've got me thinking now lol. I'd use Sphinx tren a.


Haha! The power of several posts 

Sphinx is good, the Guerilla I had was potent and the Regency stuff is spot on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! The power of several posts
> 
> Sphinx is good, the Guerilla I had was potent and the Regency stuff is spot on


fvck it decided to leave it for this time,just ordered another tub of winny to finish this cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> fvck it decided to leave it for this time,just ordered another tub of winny to finish this cycle.


Junkie 

Good stuff winny isn't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Junkie
> 
> Good stuff winny isn't it


Fvcking great mate lol. Strong,vascular and no bad joints etc. got some killer back pumps these days though.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Killer ain't it. Just had to check and see if it's red or swollen but it's not. Limping today. I got it on 250mg test but not as bad as this 300mg. I'm doing 1.8ml though to make it around 250. Didn't get pip at all with Sphinx.


First time I tried guerrilla test e I ended up with an egg in my shoulder! Thought the gear was dodgy but all jabs after that were ok. Could feel I'd jabbed but nothing like the first jab!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> First time I tried guerrilla test e I ended up with an egg in my shoulder! Thought the gear was dodgy but all jabs after that were ok. Could feel I'd jabbed but nothing like the first jab!


Pips nearly gone now tf. Guerilla test is a fvcker for it ime. On Renvex next week so we'll see how that is.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Morning all. So ended my attempt at psmf after day 2 cos I felt like proper sh1t. I'm happy with where I'm at bf wise so gonna switch again to a lean bulk,no crazy calorie surpluses. Carbed up last night and feel alot better this morning, ready to smash chest/abs today. Been on cycle 13 weeks today and am very happy with the results. Doing another 5 weeks on Winny and test before I cruise, hoping to stay this lean and gain a little size and strength. Have been using 5ml barrels so far which are quite hard to push but got some 2.5ml ones the other day and it was a lot easier jab this morning. Expecting a decent rebound after cutting for the last 5 weeks just gotta watch I don't get fat.


I started using 5ml barrels. They're ****e! Hard as **** to aspirate as well. Rather just stick 2 x 2.5s in me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> I started using 5ml barrels. They're ****e! Hard as **** to aspirate as well. Rather just stick 2 x 2.5s in me.


Yeah the 5ml barrels are hard work mate. Had to press the plunger with the palm of my hand. Was a fvcking work out in itself lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Pips nearly gone now tf. Guerilla test is a fvcker for it ime. On Renvex next week so we'll see how that is.


I'm on renvex tren e. Had no pip off that. Think the guerrilla one was a bad jab on my part. Knew soon as I'd done it that I was in trouble.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> I'm on renvex tren e. Had no pip off that. Think the guerrilla one was a bad jab on my part. Knew soon as I'd done it that I was in trouble.


I had a lump this time but the jab itself went well. Well the Renvex Winstrol I'm on is sh1t hot so if the test is good Renvex will be my go to atm.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I had a lump this time but the jab itself went well. Well the Renvex Winstrol I'm on is sh1t hot so if the test is good Renvex will be my go to atm.


That's good to hear, started their winavarex or whatever it's called. 25mg winny/anavar. Doing 2 a day so 50mg of each. Only started Monday.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> That's good to hear, started their winavarex or whatever it's called. 25mg winny/anavar. Doing 2 a day so 50mg of each. Only started Monday.


Should be good mate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE what page is your diet on?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> FelonE what page is your diet on?


Fvck knows mate.

Meal 1.330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats

Meal 2(pre gym) Shake with 500ml whole milk

Meal 3(post gym) Shake with 500ml whole milk

Meal 4. Tin of tuna with 100g peas

Meal 5. Tin of tuna with 100g peas

Meal 6. Shake with 500ml whole milk.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck knows mate.
> 
> Meal 1.330g low fat greek yoghurt with 50g oats
> 
> ...


Lol are you cutting that seems mega low in cals and carbs I guess it's working ? What you on aas wise. Sorry can't be ****d to look through the full thing lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Lol are you cutting that seems mega low in cals and carbs I guess it's working ? What you on aas wise. Sorry can't be ****d to look through the full thing lol.


Yeah cutting. It's about 2200 cals. On 500mg test and 50mg Winstrol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 40

Starting weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current weight 14stone 6lbs(202lbs)

Weight lost 15lbs

looking my leanest yet,nearly 6 weeks in to my cut now. About another 4-5 weeks i reckon and I'll be happy. the fat loss has definately slowed down which I'd expect now I'm leaner,just gonna stay strict and hammer the training/cardio now and get this last bit off. Carrying it mostly on lower abs/back and chest. Legs/abs and cardio today,oh and sunbed lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cutting Cycle Day 40
> 
> Starting weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


Damn. Good going.

Are you saving progress pics for the 'grand reveal' at the end??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cutting Cycle Day 40
> 
> Starting weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


I'd say this is where the fat loss begins mate, smash these 4-5 weeks and you'll be laughing!

P.S - that diet looks boring as fúck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Damn. Good going.
> 
> Are you saving progress pics for the 'grand reveal' at the end??


Cheers mate. I put pics up all the time lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say this is where the fat loss begins mate, smash these 4-5 weeks and you'll be laughing!
> 
> P.S - that diet looks boring as fúck


Yeah now is where the real hard work begins mate. It is boring but for me it's the most effective way, plus I don't really mind it cos I'm just focused on the end result.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the downsyndrome lad at the bus stop who's give me a high five every morning for the last year and a half lol always makes me smile.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. I put pics up all the time lol.


Lol! Oops... had a skip through and all I found were pics of rich tea biscuits and snow hahah... gotta look harder. 

Edit: just seen! Nice tan!


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Love the downsyndrome lad at the bus stop who's give me a high five every morning for the last year and a half lol always makes me smile.


Lol. That's awesome.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Leg day Done

Fvcking destroyed the bastards today lol good stuff.

Didn't count sets/reps.

Squats-about 12 sets between 60kg and 140kg

Single leg ext-about 10 sets

Leg ext-about 6 sets

Ham curls-about 8 sets

Db squats-about 6 sets

Bb lunges-about 6 sets

Single leg press-about 4 sets

leg press-about 5 sets

Seated calf raises-4sets

Standing calf raises-4sets

Abs

Weighted cable twists

Weighted cable crunch

Hanging leg raises

Double crunches

Cardio

20 mins of 30 second intervals on bike.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Leg day Done
> 
> Fvcking destroyed the bastards today lol good stuff.
> 
> ...


That workout sounds horrendous I want to throw up looking at all those sets & cardio at end. Brov u dizzy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

naturalun said:


> That workout sounds horrendous I want to throw up looking at all those sets & cardio at end. Brov u dizzy.


Am I dizzy blud?

Nah but I feel a bit shaky and my legs are fvcked lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I see you sacked off the starvation diet then :laugh: Fair enough mate that would have driven me mad.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I see you sacked off the starvation diet then  Fair enough mate that would have driven me mad.


Yeah it fvcked me up quickly lol. I need carbs. I'm still on a rough 1000 deficit but I can still train hard on that much.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it fvcked me up quickly lol. I need carbs. I'm still on a rough 1000 deficit but I can still train hard on that much.


Fair do's, yeah I'm still gonna be doing a couple of low calorie/carb/fat days a week in mine, can't imagine those days are gonna be fun haha but they're always gonna fall on rest days, then evening training the next day so I have all day to refill myself with carbs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't had a cigarette since 8.30am and for a chain smoker like me that's fvcking good lol. Looking at some clen to help me fight the flab.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Haven't had a cigarette since 8.30am and for a chain smoker like me that's fvcking good lol. Looking at some clen to help me fight the flab.


Think you spelt Tren wrong mate....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Think you spelt Tren wrong mate....


Lol I feel like I need to add something to get things moving again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol I feel like I need to add something to get things moving again.


Tren ace and mast p is the way to go then!lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive leg sesh mate, bet you will feel that tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Massive leg sesh mate, bet you will feel that tomorrow


I'm feeling it now haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I feel like I need to add something to get things moving again.


Cheat meal time 

Clen and T3 are a good start, keep protein high and away you go.



C.Hill said:


> Tren ace and mast p is the way to go then!lol


Tried this. He's not ready for tren yet, scared he'll bum the dog and smash his Mrs's head in lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cheat meal time
> 
> Clen and T3 are a good start, keep protein high and away you go.
> 
> Tried this. He's not ready for tren yet, scared he'll bum the dog and smash his Mrs's head in lol


Too late for the dog lol. My Mrs goes to Liverpool for 4 weeks every summer so I think I'll try Tren then so she's not here for me to batter lol. I'm just very impatient and obviously as you get leaner things slow down.........too much. Yeah def adding either clen or T something.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Too late for the dog lol. My Mrs goes to Liverpool for 4 weeks every summer so I think I'll try Tren then so she's not here for me to batter lol. I'm just very impatient and obviously as you get leaner things slow down.........too much. Yeah def adding either clen or T something.


Just sent this link the RSPCA 

Tren isn't that bad mate, you wouldn't lay a finger on your Mrs. But if a bloke laid eyes on her you will want to kill him - that's what it does to me Pmsl

What's water intake like?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just sent this link the RSPCA
> 
> Tren isn't that bad mate, you wouldn't lay a finger on your Mrs. But if a bloke laid eyes on her you will want to kill him - that's what it does to me Pmsl
> 
> What's water intake like?


At least 3 litres but more like 5 cos I drink 2 litres while at the gym. I try and keep it decent for water retention.

Just been reading up on T3 and think I'll give that a whirl.

Considering I hadn't really thought about peds when I joined here you lot have turned me in to a junkie...........love it lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> At least 3 litres but more like 5 cos I drink 2 litres while at the gym. I try and keep it decent for water retention.
> 
> Just been reading up on T3 and think I'll give that a whirl.
> 
> Considering I hadn't really thought about peds when I joined here you lot have turned me in to a junkie...........love it lol.


Good man, I'm on at least 5 a day. Thankfully got a water machine next to me at work lol

T3 is cheap mate, start at 25mcg each day and go from there.

Haha. This is UKM for you! I joined after 6 months natty, and straight onto dbol..... Few months later test and dbol.... Few months later after cruising test/tren/mast lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good man, I'm on at least 5 a day. Thankfully got a water machine next to me at work lol
> 
> T3 is cheap mate, start at 25mcg each day and go from there.
> 
> Haha. This is UKM for you! I joined after 6 months natty, and straight onto dbol..... Few months later test and dbol.... Few months later after cruising test/tren/mast lol


It's been invaluable for information though.I've had a couple of decent lads from the gym asking me what I'm on and what they do/sides etc and feel comfortable enough to explain basics to them. Banter aside it's a very good site for info.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's been invaluable for information though.I've had a couple of decent lads from the gym asking me what I'm on and what they do/sides etc and feel comfortable enough to explain basics to them. Banter aside it's a very good site for info.


Yeah defo rammed with info. But it's gone downhill big time tbh mate.

Used to have some great members, really experienced body builders from all back grounds who've walked the walked.

Nowadays it's just people dictating what is right and what should work - even though they've never tried it.

Like you and cutting, you know how things work for yourself.

IIFYM Is being thrown all over here at the moment. 90% of the people haven't actually tried it over a 12 month period compared to 12 months on a conventional BB diet.

IIFYM brilliant on paper, micro nutrients though..... No mention and not factored into it as far as I can see? Fats are fats..... Really? Our body's can't process trans fats?

Anyway I'm ranting in here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah defo rammed with info. But it's gone downhill big time tbh mate.
> 
> Used to have some great members, really experienced body builders from all back grounds who've walked the walked.
> 
> ...


Get it all out mate lol. Just ordered 2 boxes of T3. Just measured my waist and it's exactly 35 inches, was 38 at the end of my bulk.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Get it all out mate lol. Just ordered 2 boxes of T3. Just measured my waist and it's exactly 35 inches, was 38 at the end of my bulk.


Pmsl

I think you get where I'm coming from. I'd rather post from experience and not from some guy on YouTube said so 

You junkie lol

Good work fatty!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I think you get where I'm coming from. I'd rather post from experience and not from some guy on YouTube said so
> 
> ...


I know exactly where you're coming from.....Straight Outta Compton.

Nah I've had it so many times,you shouldn't be doing this or you should be doing that. Fvck off, I know what works for me. It's annoying though these bloody armchair critics lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I know exactly where you're coming from.....Straight Outta Compton.
> 
> Nah I've had it so many times,you shouldn't be doing this or you should be doing that. Fvck off, I know what works for me. It's annoying though these bloody armchair critics lol.


N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton - YouTube



Exactly, usually have no AVI too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, usually have no AVI too lol


Yep. I know the people I'll listen too and the ones who talk rubbish and think they wrote the book on it.

You're one of the ones I'll listen too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yep. I know the people I'll listen too and the ones who talk rubbish and think they wrote the book on it.
> 
> You're one of the ones I'll listen too.


Same here mate.

Don't listen to me, I'm a troll


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Same here mate.
> 
> Don't listen to me, I'm a troll


Fvcks sake I believed you when you said try psmf diet lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvcks sake I believed you when you said try psmf diet lol.


My bad 

Now go eat 4kg of bread and get gaining!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> My bad
> 
> Now go eat 4kg of bread and get gaining!!


I fvcking love fresh soft white bread but haven't eaten it for ages lol. On a serious note after going through all this to get as shredded as I can I'm gonna be so para about getting fat afterwards haha.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good man, I'm on at least 5 a day. Thankfully got a water machine next to me at work lol
> 
> T3 is cheap mate, start at 25mcg each day and go from there.
> 
> Haha. This is UKM for you! I joined after 6 months natty, and straight onto dbol..... Few months later test and dbol.... Few months later after cruising test/tren/mast lol


I was same lol

Joined here and was still one of them that thought "dirty roiders" lol

Since then I started on dbol which turned into test which turned into test an tren

An now on test tren an dbol and probably blast and cruise within a year or so lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I fvcking love fresh soft white bread but haven't eaten it for ages lol. On a serious note after going through all this to get as shredded as I can I'm gonna be so para about getting fat afterwards haha.


Amazing ain't it, still warm from the supermarket and some lurpack on the fúcker!!

Haha, not a bad thing mate 



mrwright said:


> I was same lol
> 
> Joined here and was still one of them that thought "dirty roiders" lol
> 
> ...


Pmsl near enough identical!

Within a year..... B&C now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Blast n cruise for me now too lol. I'm staying on til the end of time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Blast n cruise for me now too lol. I'm staying on til the end of time.


That's the spirit lol

I did a PCT end of last summer, messed about with a few things since then and done cruise doses over several weeks. Can't be bothered with PCT at the moment or this year I'm guessing


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How I'm looking this morning.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How I'm looking this morning.


Same as me.... No chest lol

Can see changes mate, legs have cuts coming too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Same as me.... No chest lol
> 
> Can see changes mate, legs have cuts coming too


It's the lighting cough lol.

Legs are getting there mate. Lower abs/back is where I struggle to get it off,roll on the T3 lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's the lighting cough lol.
> 
> Legs are getting there mate. Lower abs/back is where I struggle to get it off,roll on the T3 lol.


Angle is too low :whistling:

Lighting is a CÙNT ain't it!!

Yeah legs have come on well mate. Same here tbh, lower abs and handles ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Angle is too low :whistling:
> 
> Lighting is a CÙNT ain't it!!
> 
> Yeah legs have come on well mate. Same here tbh, lower abs and handles ffs


The light in this house is so sh1t that the only way I can get a half decent pic is by putting the mirror on the sofa. Which means it's low and pointed upwards lol.

Yeah my legs have loved this cycle.

Annoying isn't it lol.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

You still think you made the right move cutting early rather than keeping the bulk on mate? I reckon your looking good. You have the same problem as me though - lets that want to grow more than arms and chest.

How long are you going to be cruising for before your next blast? Any ideas what compounds you will run? Sorry for the 21 questions.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> You still think you made the right move cutting early rather than keeping the bulk on mate? I reckon your looking good. You have the same problem as me though - lets that want to grow more than arms and chest.
> 
> How long are you going to be cruising for before your next blast? Any ideas what compounds you will run? Sorry for the 21 questions.


Yeah definitely made the right decision I reckon mate. My bulk stalled on 6000 cals and it was hard work getting them in. Staying lean from now on so next bulk won't be any crazy calories (I hope lol). Gonna cruise till summer and try Tren out then me thinks.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah definitely made the right decision I reckon mate. My bulk stalled on 6000 cals and it was hard work getting them in. Staying lean from now on so next bulk won't be any crazy calories (I hope lol). Gonna cruise till summer and try Tren out then me thinks.


Fair enough mate - I've been running tren since xmas now and it's not as bad as a lot of people make out. Have you thought about deca? With your obscene metabolism you could probably take advantage off it's mass building properties. Tren is great - but my God do you need to eat to gain on it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Fair enough mate - I've been running tren since xmas now and it's not as bad as a lot of people make out. Have you thought about deca? With your obscene metabolism you could probably take advantage off it's mass building properties. Tren is great - but my God do you need to eat to gain on it.


Maybe I'll save Tren for the latter end of the cycle then. Gonna do a bulk/cut again like I did this time I think. A lot people said I shouldn't do both in one cycle but it's worked very well for me. Haven't thought about Deca, I'll read up on it and see what it's saying. I seem to react very well to aas and I nail my diet so have got decent results. I've only been back training 3 and a half months after 3 months off and I look so much better now than I did then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> The light in this house is so sh1t that the only way I can get a half decent pic is by putting the mirror on the sofa. Which means it's low and pointed upwards lol.
> 
> Yeah my legs have loved this cycle.
> 
> Annoying isn't it lol.


Pmsl all that effort for a snap!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Maybe I'll save Tren for the latter end of the cycle then. Gonna do a bulk/cut again like I did this time I think. A lot people said I shouldn't do both in one cycle but it's worked very well for me. Haven't thought about Deca, I'll read up on it and see what it's saying. I seem to react very well to aas and I nail my diet so have got decent results. I've only been back training 3 and a half months after 3 months off and I look so much better now than I did then.


Mate your looking sharp. I only said Deca because we previously briefly talked about tren sides - and also because you said getting the cals in is hard. I've found the same with tren. I was eating 5k cals a day and wasn't getting fat - but I wasn't blowing up either. You really need to struggle to to get the cals in. And I'm someone who cuts on 1800 cals  .

But there are better more knowledgable people than me to ask about, when your ready. What cruise dose are you going for? I've decided to stick to 250mg a week. A bit high - but I can grow on it. lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl all that effort for a snap!


Hard work mate lol. That's why I take pics in the sunbed shop cos it's normal lighting. There and at the gym I look ok,here I look like a fat pasty cvnt haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Mate your looking sharp. I only said Deca because we previously briefly talked about tren sides - and also because you said getting the cals in is hard. I've found the same with tren. I was eating 5k cals a day and wasn't getting fat - but I wasn't blowing up either. You really need to struggle to to get the cals in. And I'm someone who cuts on 1800 cals  .
> 
> But there are better more knowledgable people than me to ask about, when your ready. What cruise dose are you going for? I've decided to stick to 250mg a week. A bit high - but I can grow on it. lol.


Yeah talked to my Mrs about Tren last night and I said seeing how cool she is about me taking aas I'll test the Tren waters when she's in Liverpool for a month lol. Don't want her worrying.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hard work mate lol. That's why I take pics in the sunbed shop cos it's normal lighting. There and at the gym I look ok,here I look like a fat pasty cvnt haha.


Pmsl always the case! Move house soon so I'm going to strategically place a few mirrors in my favour 

Had 12 mins on the sunbed last night, didn't even go red ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl always the case! Move house soon so I'm going to strategically place a few mirrors in my favour
> 
> Had 12 mins on the sunbed last night, didn't even go red ffs


Are you on melanotan?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking good mate :thumb: I am dying to get back on. Been off since June, I was all set up to get on again January, got bloods done and have some Kidney and cholesterol issues, so having to stay off until levels are back to normal. It's all just sitting there staring at me :no:

Diet is back on but having to be careful with it and keep it clean while off don't want to turn into a fat cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Are you on melanotan?


Nah, got a couple of vials though. I'll go on again later in the week lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb: I am dying to get back on. Been off since June, I was all set up to get on again January, got bloods done and have some Kidney and cholesterol issues, so having to stay off until levels are back to normal. It's all just sitting there staring at me :no:
> 
> Diet is back on but having to be careful with it and keep it clean while off don't want to turn into a fat cvnt


That's a fvcker mate. Yeah just try and keep in good shape until you can jump on again. Bet you're dying too lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, got a couple of vials though. I'll go on again later in the week lol


Loving it we are lol. You saw how white I was before, couldn't be any whiter.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's a fvcker mate. Yeah just try and keep in good shape until you can jump on again. Bet you're dying too lol.


Yeah I have enough to do 2 cycles with an 8 week cruise in the middle and then will decide whether to stay on or not, it's a right fvcker when you know it's there waiting! Mind you the weird thing is I probably lost too much around 30% after PCT and looked too gaunt in the face, definition was top, carried on with diet from Jan and training spot on and progress is almost like I am still on! Wtf? :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Loving it we are lol. You saw how white I was before, couldn't be any whiter.


It's brilliant stuff, gives you some awesome boners too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Yeah I have enough to do 2 cycles with an 8 week cruise in the middle and then will decide whether to stay on or not, it's a right fvcker when you know it's there waiting! Mind you the weird thing is I probably lost too much around 30% after PCT and looked too gaunt in the face, definition was top, carried on with diet from Jan and training spot on and progress is almost like I am still on! Wtf? :confused1:


Fvcking ideal lol. Don't think I'd be able to have it all there and not do it. I haven't had bloods done but should do soon after my cuts done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's brilliant stuff, gives you some awesome boners too


Lol I know,had a stonk on for half hour this morning. Luckily the Mrs was up for it too haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I know,had a stonk on for half hour this morning. Luckily the Mrs was up for it too haha.


Don't lie, you cuddled then you cried


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't lie, you cuddled then you cried


For once I didn't lol. She cried halfway through though. Think they were tears of joy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> For once I didn't lol. She cried halfway through though. Think they were tears of joy.


Yeah, why does she do that ....? :innocent:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Yeah' date=' why does she do that ....? :innocent: [/quote']
> 
> Lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol


Your making some good progress there mate. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Your making some good progress there mate. Keep it up. 1:


Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> Your making some good assisted progress there mate. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


Fixed :whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Fvcking ideal lol. Don't think I'd be able to have it all there and not do it. I haven't had bloods done but should do soon after my cuts done.


Yeah it's definitely worth doing, I wish I had done them before as well. I was on a cycle bridge for 2 years with no real pct to talk of so did a full 75 day pct as wanted to see where my natural levels were and make sure everything was ok, particularly at my age.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fixed :whistling:


Knocked the creatine on the head mate lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from Lidells,no low fat greek yoghurt ffs fvcked me right up. Was standing in the middle of the aisle comparing nutritional data of different yoghurts for about 10 mins lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just got back from Lidells,no low fat greek yoghurt ffs fvcked me right up. Was standing in the middle of the aisle comparing nutritional data of different yoghurts for about 10 mins lol.


Now get on tren and you'll start crying and screaming thinking they've hid it from you because they are all out to get you FCKING BASTARDS HIDING THE YOGURT CUZ THEY KNOW YOU WSNT IT bet it was him fat little cvnt jealous of your gains then start throwing yogurt at him and masturbate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That Alpha feeling when you go over the leisure centre for a spot of cardio and look like a pro bodybuilder compared to everyone else lol. Little upper body sesh it is then haha more vascular than I've ever been,fvcking love this sh1t.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Now get on tren and you'll start crying and screaming thinking they've hid it from you because they are all out to get you FCKING BASTARDS HIDING THE YOGURT CUZ THEY KNOW YOU WSNT IT bet it was him fat little cvnt jealous of your gains then start throwing yogurt at him and masturbate


This is me normally lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all. Debating whether to go Leisure Ctre and get some more cardio in today, never done so much cardio in my life but then I've never tried to get as ripped as I can before. T3 will be here in the next few days,could use it as an opportunity to eat more but I'm not going too,want to get my lower abs out for the first time. Man on a mission.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That Alpha feeling when you go over the leisure centre for a spot of cardio and look like a pro bodybuilder compared to everyone else lol.


I clearly wasn't there that day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I clearly wasn't there that day


Luckily for me lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

What lab are you running at the moment mate? Are you still on the Renvex winny? I fancy using Renvex or Noble for my next cycle... What do you think? Are you rating Renvex?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> What lab are you running at the moment mate? Are you still on the Renvex winny? I fancy using Renvex or Noble for my next cycle... What do you think? Are you rating Renvex?


Yeah Renvex Winny mate. I rate it very highly,been on a 1000 cal deficit for weeks and stayed strong and have got a lot harder/vascular. Great stuff. Have been on guerilla test but will be starting Renvex test tomorrow,if it's as good as the winny I'll be very happy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had my refeed of a 200g pack of Rich tea ready for chest/abs/cardio in the morning.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah Renvex Winny mate. I rate it very highly,been on a 1000 cal deficit for weeks and stayed strong and have got a lot harder/vascular. Great stuff. Have been on guerilla test but will be starting Renvex test tomorrow,if it's as good as the winny I'll be very happy.


Cheers for the reply mate, just out of interest what is your experience with AAS? cycles etc? I have only ever run Orals and I want to start my first injectable cycle. I am thinking Test E or Cyp and then a 4 week kickstart with either Tbol or Superdrol (Noble).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Cheers for the reply mate, just out of interest what is your experience with AAS? cycles etc? I have only ever run Orals and I want to start my first injectable cycle. I am thinking Test E or Cyp and then a 4 week kickstart with either Tbol or Superdrol (Noble).


My first cycle was 15mg M1T for 3 weeks as a kicker for 500mg test e. Got cut short after 6weeks due to personal reasons but the M1T put around 19lbs on me in those 3 weeks and strength shot up.

This is my next cycle that I'm on now. Been on test e for 14 weeks and winny for the last 5 I think. I've gone from 14 stone and about 18-20%bf to 14 stone 6lbs and roughly 12% bf atm,cutting for another 5 weeks,hoping to get below 10% bf.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/270625-felones-m1t-test-cycle-log.html?highlight=

This is the log from the m1t/test cycle that got cut short. Inspired a lot of people to try m1t lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My first cycle was 15mg M1T for 3 weeks as a kicker for 500mg test e. Got cut short after 6weeks due to personal reasons but the M1T put around 19lbs on me in those 3 weeks and strength shot up.
> 
> This is my next cycle that I'm on now. Been on test e for 14 weeks and winny for the last 5 I think. I've gone from 14 stone and about 18-20%bf to 14 stone 6lbs and roughly 12% bf atm,cutting for another 5 weeks,hoping to get below 10% bf.


Sounds good that mate. I don't fancy trying M1T yes as I want to stay pretty Lean (well as lean as I already am haha) so I want to try Superdrol as a kickstart as I think if I keep my diet fairly strict then I wont bloat to much! I still have a few labs which I cant make my mind up about haha!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Sounds good that mate. I don't fancy trying M1T yes as I want to stay pretty Lean (well as lean as I already am haha) so I want to try Superdrol as a kickstart as I think if I keep my diet fairly strict then I wont bloat to much! I still have a few labs which I cant make my mind up about haha!


I started the cycle lean and stayed lean even after all that weight,didn't look bloated at all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just had my refeed of a 200g pack of Rich tea ready for chest/abs/cardio in the morning.


Pmsl I do love your choice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I do love your choice


Lol good innit :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol good innit :whistling:


It's what cutler used to do mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> It's what cutler used to do mate


We're similar builds,my shoulders are a bit bigger though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 42

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 5lbs(201lbs)

Weight Lost 16lbs

The scales don't even mean much to me now,just weighing in for the log really. Looking leaner every day atm and holding weight, that's what I want. Feeling great.

Just done my first Renvex test jab,hoping it doesn't give me as bad pip as the Guerilla did. Hopefully my T3 arrives today so I can step it up a gear. Have a good day all :-D


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

What t3 are you using?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> What t3 are you using?


Thyro 3


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Thyro 3


I got some of that - it's good stuff. I read bad things about some UGL stuff (just because of how small it is and dosing). You should do well on it. I didn't use it to burn fat, but to keep me alive on DNP. It worked well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> I got some of that - it's good stuff. I read bad things about some UGL stuff (just because of how small it is and dosing). You should do well on it. I didn't use it to burn fat, but to keep me alive on DNP. It worked well.


Ideal. Never used T3 before,everything else is in check so hopefully this can help me a long a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ideal. Never used T3 before,everything else is in check so hopefully this can help me a long a bit.



View attachment 165776


Pharma T3, screw UGL when it comes to thyroid meds lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 165776
> 
> 
> Pharma T3, screw UGL when it comes to thyroid meds lol


Was out of stock

Alpha Pharma is ok though isn't it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was out of stock
> 
> Alpha Pharma is ok though isn't it?


Bummer lol

Yeah should be fine mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bummer lol
> 
> Yeah should be fine mate


I'm never telling you what I'm running anymore,you always get me googling lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

YOU GAWNAA DIEE lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> YOU GAWNAA DIEE lol


Long as my lower abs are on show it'll of been worth it. Wanna be topless in the coffin,open casket.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm never telling you what I'm running anymore,you always get me googling lol.


I like to plant the seeds lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I like to plant the seeds lol


Pervert


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Mate it was too early for me. I actually have the same stuff roblet showed in the pic. Got the name mixed up. A dealer told me not to trust UGL T3 - far too easy to mess up the dosing. Sure you will be fine though. Mine actually was the same price as UGL stuff, but I know the bloke.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sammym said:


> Mate it was too early for me. I actually have the same stuff roblet showed in the pic. Got the name mixed up. A dealer told me not to trust UGL T3 - far too easy to mess up the dosing. Sure you will be fine though. Mine actually was the same price as UGL stuff, but I know the bloke.


FFS you'll send him over the edge lol

AP T3 should be fine, the clen is great tbh @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> FFS you'll send him over the edge lol
> 
> AP T3 should be fine, the clen is great tbh @FelonE


I'm binge eating now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm binge eating now.


Keep protein high and let the T3 do its work


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Keep protein high and let the T3 do its work


Don't worry I got this bruv. Looking forward to quoting all the people who doubted me at the end of this lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't worry I got this bruv. Looking forward to quoting all the people who doubted me at the end of this lol.


 @R0BLET cos he's a right cúnt tbh mate!!

Smashing it mate, only got to prove it to yourself though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> @R0BLET cos he's a right cúnt tbh mate!!
> 
> Smashing it mate, only got to prove it to yourself though


I am doing it for myself but it's nice to shut people up. They underestimate my discipline and work ethic. Tell me I can't do something and I'll do it better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I am doing it for myself but it's nice to shut people up. They underestimate my discipline and work ethic. Tell me I can't do something and I'll do it better.


Good man!

Have you already planned out what your doing after this? I have lol

Sad twáts aren't we


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Good man!
> 
> Have you already planned out what your doing after this? I have lol
> 
> Sad twáts aren't we


Not sad mate,driven. Test/tren in the summer.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

looking good @FelonE

3/4 ****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> looking good @FelonE
> 
> 3/4 ****


Thank you. **** fully accepted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/abs/cardio done famalam

Decided to keep to basic exercises but hammer the volume.

Flat bench-barx20,40kgx15,60kgx12,80kgx10,100kgx6,110kgx1(pb),100kgx3,80kgx8(paused),80kgx5(paused),60kgx8(paused),60kgx6(paused),60kgx4(paused),40kgx8(paused),40kgx6(paused),40kgx5(paused),40kgx3(paused)

Plate loaded incline machine-20kgx20,40kgx15,60kgx12,80kgx10,90kgx8,100kgx5(pb),100kgx3,90kgx5,90kgx3,80kgx5,80kgx3,60kgx6,60kgx4,40kgx8,40kgx5,20kgx10,20kgx7

Incline db flyes-8kgx15,10kgx12,14kgx8,16kgx6,18kgx5,20kgx4,24kgx1(pb),20kgx2,18kgx2,16kgx4,14kgx6,14kgx4,8kgx6(paused),8kgx5(paused),8kgx4(paused)

Abs was weighted cable woodchoppers,weighted cable crunches,hanging leg raises,double crunches. All 3 sets to failure.

Cardio was 20 mins on bike.

Set pbs on every exercise.....Todays session was fuelled by McVities Rich Tea biscuits.........The fuel of champions.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mrs just got back from work and said her boss asked if I was training over the Leisure Centre at the weekend. She said yeah, he said quite fvcking big isn't he,was gonna ask him some questions about training but he doesn't look very friendly lmao.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mrs just got back from work and said her boss asked if I was training over the Leisure Centre at the weekend. She said yeah, he said quite fvcking big isn't he,was gonna ask him some questions about training but he doesn't look very friendly lmao.


Mistaken identity then.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mistaken identity then.....


Lol compared to some of the beasts on here I'm small but to the average gym goer I'm quite big haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol compared to some of the beasts on here I'm small but to the average gym goer I'm quite big haha.


Haha mate I get ya. We do stand out a little more than average.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

You found some good light for you new avi then :thumb: abs are looking good mate complete 100% ****


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> You found some good light for you new avi then :thumb: abs are looking good mate complete 100% ****


It's just normal light mate in the sunbed shop lol. The lighting in my house is so bad.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's just normal light mate in the sunbed shop lol. The lighting in my house is so bad.


Yes I know but I can't suck up too much, it will look too obvious :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Yes I know but I can't suck up too much, it will look too obvious :whistling:


Lol.Just want to hurry up and get leaner,sick of cutting now.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol.Just want to hurry up and get leaner,sick of cutting now.


I hate cutting, scares me too much, I end up going overboard and then can't stop it, it takes ages to get the metabolism going but then it takes off like a steam train, so I try and stick with a lean bulk these days and stay clean as possible, it's easier to control.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> I hate cutting, scares me too much, I end up going overboard and then can't stop it, it takes ages to get the metabolism going but then it takes off like a steam train, so I try and stick with a lean bulk these days and stay clean as possible, it's easier to control.


I got fat on my bulk so gonna drop another couple of percent bf then keep lean,lean bulk very slowly. Cba to go through all this again haha.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I got fat on my bulk so gonna drop another couple of percent bf then keep lean,lean bulk very slowly. Cba to go through all this again haha.


Exactly  I lost too much, it really went off like a train and kept dropping fat through PCT, I was expecting some fat gain but it was the opposite, thank Fvck Christmas arrived so I could pile it back on again :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Exactly  I lost too much, it really went off like a train and kept dropping fat through PCT, I was expecting some fat gain but it was the opposite, thank Fvck Christmas arrived so I could pile it back on again :lol:


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning peeps.

So I've had 2 days eating at maintenance(3000) and today will be a low cal day(1800). Had a goodnights sleep for a change so raring to go for back day today. Gonna keep it simple again with pulldowns, rows and rackpulls,lots of volume.

Let's go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And no pip from the Renvex thank fvck, the Guerilla was killing me lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You are gonna be a grumpy sod today on low cals haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> You are gonna be a grumpy sod today on low cals haha


No different then lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done.

This was the most enjoyable back day i've done in a good while. Kept very simple.sh1t load of volume.

Lats were so pumped that i walked a bit too quick to the water thing and got a bit of air lol.

Seated Row machine-30 sets up and down the stack

Pulldowns-25 sets up and down most of the stack

Rackpulls-Barx20,60kgx15,100kgx10,140kgx6,180kgx4,180kgx3,180kgx2,140kgx4,100kgx5,60kgx5,60kgx5,60kgx4,60kgx2

20 mins cardio on bike

Great session,really enjoyed it. Feel battered now.

T3 just turned up woohoo lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, I laughed at the air but


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, I laughed at the air but


Lol never normally use machines for back but it really did the job.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Took 50mg of T3 a while ago and felt like I'd done a line of coke. Been quite constipated on the cut lately and just emptied my entire bowels just now haha.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Took 50mg of T3 a while ago and felt like I'd done a line of coke. Been quite constipated on the cut lately and just emptied my entire bowels just now haha.


Weigh yourself lol, bet you've lost 5lbs


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Took 50mg of T3 a while ago and felt like I'd done a line of coke. Been quite constipated on the cut lately and just emptied my entire bowels just now haha.


Lab?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Took 50mg of T3 a while ago and felt like I'd done a line of coke. Been quite constipated on the cut lately and just emptied my entire bowels just now haha.


Look forward to seeing how u get on with this mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Lab?


Alpha Pharma


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Look forward to seeing how u get on with this mate


I'm on a low cal day (1800) and feel great. 2 meals left to go and I'm not even hungry lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Surprised how easy today's 1800 cal day was. Thought I'd be starving but haven't been at all,even after a high volume back session. Same cals again tomorrow, day by day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Just measured my waist and it's 34inches, was 38 at the end of my bulk.

Well yesterday on 1800 cals was easy but woke up very hungry today so had 50g oats in my yoghurt which will make today's cals 2000 ish.

Delts /traps/abs today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Took 50mg of T3 a while ago and felt like I'd done a line of coke. Been quite constipated on the cut lately and just emptied my entire bowels just now haha.


Sure that's T3 lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sure that's T3 lol


Dunno but it's good shizzle lol. Took todays dose earlier and didn't feel like it again. Since I started mixing up my calorie amount daily I look even leaner. Pretty confident I'll get sub 10 now,probably not too far off it atm.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Your Avi looks great. Is there any weight number you are aiming at?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Your Avi looks great. Is there any weight number you are aiming at?


Thank you. No not really a specific weight, more a specific look. Would like to get that 8% bf look.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Taken just now.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Any specific macro ratios you care about on a cut?. i understand that energy balance is main thing but even then. I am in a same boat from three months. But the results have got stopped in the 4th Month, so kind of disappointed. Hearing different views from different people may prove helpful. TIA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Any specific macro ratios you care about on a cut?. i understand that energy balance is main thing but even then. I am in a same boat from three months. But the results have got stopped in the 4th Month, so kind of disappointed. Hearing different views from different people may prove helpful. TIA


Not really mate. I keep protein quite high and carbs/fats lowish. My macros today are.

Protein 209 Carbs 140 Fat 68

The fat loss did slow down but I've been changing my calories daily and it's moving again. Saturday and Sunday I had 3000,yesterday I had 1800 and today 2000.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mate. I believe apart from carb cycling, i should give a try on overall calorie cycling too. Thanks Again



FelonE said:


> Not really mate. I keep protein quite high and carbs/fats lowish. My macros today are.
> 
> Protein 209 Carbs 140 Fat 68
> 
> The fat loss did slow down but I've been changing my calories daily and it's moving again. Saturday and Sunday I had 3000,yesterday I had 1800 and today 2000.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thanks for the reply mate. I believe apart from carb cycling, i should give a try on overall calorie cycling too. Thanks Again


First time I've done it and it's definitely kicked things off again. That and the packets of Rich Tea before bed lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Dunno but it's good shizzle lol. Took todays dose earlier and didn't feel like it again. Since I started mixing up my calorie amount daily I look even leaner. Pretty confident I'll get sub 10 now,probably not too far off it atm.


Mate you'll fly past 10% no problem.

Couple of weeks you should be looking ripped


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate you'll fly past 10% no problem.
> 
> Couple of weeks you should be looking ripped


Cheers mate. Genuinely enjoying the cut now I can see the results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. Genuinely enjoying the cut now I can see the results.


Funny how we look at a cut as a bad thing given its "body BUILDING" but when we see results it flips on itself!

Damn mind games lol


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Taken just now.


you on t3 mate ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> you on t3 mate ?


Started yesterday yeah mate.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Started yesterday yeah mate.


Nice !! your look alot better in afew weeks then mate. heard good and bad about t3


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Colhoun1993 said:


> Nice !! your look alot better in afew weeks then mate. heard good and bad about t3


Hopefully mate. I think it'll be good for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Delts/traps/abs/cardio done.

Dunno how i managed to get through todays session because i woke up for a p1ss,looked at the clock in the bedroom and thought it said 6.15. Got downstairs wide awake and it was 3.30,couldn't get back to sleep so only had 4 and a half hours sleep ffs.

Seated db press-about 20 sets @ 18kg dbs

Machine shoulder press-about 8 sets of varying weight

Front raises-9kg dbsx8

Side raises-9kg dbsx8

Incline bench rear delts-9kg dbsx8

Ez bar shrugs-130kg for reps for 5 sets

Weighted cable side to sides-3xfailure

Weighted crunches-3xfailure

Hanging leg raises-3xfailure

Double crunches-3xfailure

20mins on bike to finish

Walked home on auto-pilot cos totally exhausted. felt dizzy and shakey so ate a small bag of cola bottles and was ok then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Your legs are looking pretty sick now mate, you got any before/afters of your legs?


Me 14 weeks ago and now mate.


----------



## CW7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Quality mate, 14 weeks well used.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

CW7 said:


> Quality mate, 14 weeks well used.


Cheers. In the before pic I'd just had 3 months off from training and jumped on test my first day back,served me well tbh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Big progress man, tan definitely helps too!


Yeah tan definitely helps lol. Just shows what you can do if you put the work in


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

F'ng fantastic 14 week leg progress there mate. Great journal so far!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> F'ng fantastic 14 week leg progress there mate. Great journal so far!!


Thank you mate,appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Hope I can make similar progress on my Test/Deca/Oxy cycle


Eat right and train hard mate,it's amazing what can be achieved if you're disciplined.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I'm training hard and my diet is good so I can't really do anything else, maybe just be more patient I suppose


That's it. Keep doing both them things and it'll come.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Massive improvement in those pics mate, well done


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Adz said:


> Massive improvement in those pics mate, well done


Same as above... Especially wheels


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers lads,appreciate it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 47

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 1lbs(197lbs)

Weight Lost 20lbs

Weight has flown off the last few days,definitely think my calorie cycling and T3 is working. Kept my strength too,couldn't ask for more tbh. Very happy.

Probably some water weight dropped too from the high carbs days.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Cutting Cycle Day 47
> 
> Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs(217lbs)
> 
> ...


How much t3 you taking as day mate? I feel I'm getting fat and don't know whether to add it now or wait til I cut properly


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How much t3 you taking as day mate? I feel I'm getting fat and don't know whether to add it now or wait til I cut properly


50mcg mate. Took first dose on my low cal day(1800) and was fine,woke up in the morning ridiculously hungry lol. Gonna drop the fat burner and just keep the t3 now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arm day done.

Didn't count sets/reps just went all out.........you know how I roll lol.

Tricep pushdowns

Standing db ext

Rope ext

Ez bar curls alternating wide/narrow grip

Db curls

Rope curls hammer grip

15 mins cardio on bike to finish.

Didn't take my fat burner/pre-workout and could feel the difference at first in the gym,took a bit longer to get going.

High calorie/carb day today ready for leg day tomorrow which will be high calorie/carb too. Got my packet of Rich Tea ready for tonight lol. Might patent my Rich Tea diet lol.

Looking leaner daily now,can see the line between my lower abs and obliques coming out and getting vascular stomach.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So todays macros came in at..........Protein 227 Carbs 281 Fat 103.

Mrs lads birthday tomorrow so getting some bday cake in pre training lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3 is the one mate. Ate 300g of Rich Tea before bed and woke up lean as fvck lol. Just had some bday cake and on way to destroy legs. Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> T3 is the one mate. Ate 300g of Rich Tea before bed and woke up lean as fvck lol. Just had some bday cake and on way to destroy legs. Have a good day all.


Pmsl

Have a good one fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Have a good one fatty


Lol Sex, Weights and Birthday Cake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol Sex, Weights and Birthday Cake


Is that a song? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/Abs/Cardio Done.

I stopped counting sets/reps a while ago.

Squats-Lots

Single leg press-Lots

Leg Press-Lots

Db lunges ss with db squats-Lots

Seated ext-Lots

Seated hams-Lots

Seated calfs-4 sets

Leg press calfs-4 sets

Weighted cable woodchoppers-3 sets

Weighted cable crunches with whole stack(96kg) 3 sets

Paused hanging leg raises-3 sets

Paused double crunches-3 sets

20 mins on bike to finish.

Got offered 1 month free membership if I helped move some equipment with them after. I said I'm dieting,it's legs/abs/cardio day...........not a chance lol.

Great session,was dripping sweat just after the bar warm up set lol.


----------



## Rareby (Dec 26, 2014)

Good journal mate , took me about 2 week to get to the end lol. Been reading on my breaks at work.

Very honest man. I was thinking wtf this guy doing he isnt making much gains ?? Then I saw the 14 week before an after!! Side by side helped a lot lol. Good going mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! The power of several posts
> 
> Sphinx is good, the Guerilla I had was potent and the Regency stuff is spot on


What Sphinx you used I just got loads of there t400,equipoise,dbol and oxys heard good things from a close friend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rareby said:


> Good journal mate , took me about 2 week to get to the end lol. Been reading on my breaks at work.
> 
> Very honest man. I was thinking wtf this guy doing he isnt making much gains ?? Then I saw the 14 week before an after!! Side by side helped a lot lol. Good going mate.


Thank you mate. Try to keep it honest so people can really judge what is working and what isn't etc. Yeah I look a lot different now,very happy with how it's gone.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> What Sphinx you used I just got loads of there t400,equipoise,dbol and oxys heard good things from a close friend.


Test P and NPP, only tried a few ml of each but kicked in rapidly lol

Fullness from NPP and libido was mental from the test lol


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Test P and NPP, only tried a few ml of each but kicked in rapidly lol
> 
> Fullness from NPP and libido was mental from the test lol


Why only a few ml?

Throw the rest my way!!! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Why only a few ml?
> 
> Throw the rest my way!!! Lol


Lol was asked to try them. Vial of each.

Good lab though mate, you'll do well with it.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol was asked to try them. Vial of each.
> 
> Good lab though mate, you'll do well with it.


Ah ok.


----------



## Rareby (Dec 26, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> What Sphinx you used I just got loads of there t400,equipoise,dbol and oxys heard good things from a close friend.


Keep it up mate. I normally frequent American message boards , but it's so fleshing to come to UK-M and read journals like yours. Posts just ooze British born and bred , very refreshing lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well today is a rest day so thought I'd go Leisure Ctre and get some cardio in. Ended up doing a little full body workout and no cardio lol. Taking Mrs lad swimming tomorrow...........no it's not an excuse to get the abs out :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought I'd put a pic up from before today's little workout. Ain't put one up for a while lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking great, abs proper popping now and got good size in delts and arms :cool2:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Looking great, abs proper popping now and got good size in delts and arms :cool2:


Cheers mate.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

In a bit late, but I've always gone with Spanish or Mexican pharma T3 from their online chemists, works out MILES cheaper and the products seem consistent.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> In a bit late' date=' but I've always gone with Spanish or Mexican pharma T3 from their online chemists, works out MILES cheaper and the products seem consistent.[/quote']
> 
> This seems to be ok though.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This seems to be ok though.


Oh yeah I was on about compared to the Uni-Pharma stuff, ****ing expensive unless you can get a really good deal, most places you'll pay about 20 quid for a total of 750mcg, whereas for the Spanish pharma stuff I get, you pay just over double that price but you get 10x more product :thumb:

UGL T3 might be a bit mis-dosed here and there, but if it's a good lab like AP it shouldn't be anything dramatic :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done a 3 point skinfold test and it put me at 9.8% bf. I know 3 point isn't as accurate as 7 point but still gives me a rough idea.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Week 7

Starting Weight 15stone 7lbs (217lbs)

Current Weight 14stone 2lbs (198lbs)

So my weight is hovering around where I am now but I'm still getting leaner which is perfect. Didn't want to get lean and be 13 stone. Last time I was this lean I was 13stone 3lbs so I've put on a decent amount of muscle. Everything has gone how I'd hoped it would,been putting the work in.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

What's the crack when your winni runs out? You gonna cruise for a bit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What's the crack when your winni runs out? You gonna cruise for a bit.


Yeah mate. Got a couple of weeks left of it then cruise and maintain,then lean bulk in the summer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upping T3 dose to 75mcg tomorrow and going all out this last 2 weeks to shift as much bf as possible before I up cals and maintain.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Upping T3 dose to 75mcg tomorrow and going all out this last 2 weeks to shift as much bf as possible before I up cals and maintain.


50mcg is ample mate. Save any left overs for next time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 50mcg is ample mate. Save any left overs for next time


Yes Dr Rob lol

No


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yes Dr Rob lol
> 
> No


I meant increase it to 100mcg


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I meant increase it to 100mcg


Fvck it why not increase to 150mcg add some dnp and clen


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvck it why not increase to 150mcg add some dnp and clen


And a gram of coke and some crystal meth.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And a gram of coke and some crystal meth.


Bit of Vicks on the chest too ya double hard barstool!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Bit of Vicks on the chest too ya double hard barstool!!


Lol just had to vaseline my upper thighs cos of chafing....... Does that count?


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Then 40 minutes cardio and a sauna


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Zurg said:


> Then 40 minutes cardio and a sauna


We're all gonna make it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing 1800 cals for the next 5 days and the same next week. Wanna lose a few lbs of fat in the next two weeks. Chest/abs/cardio today,sh1ts getting fvcked up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/abs/cardio Done

Wow,what a session lol. 50 days in to my cut and I set 2 pbs on bench,so happy. Went for my biggest ever pb and some have a go hero decided to run over and try to spot me and nearly fvcked up my pb attempt. I shouted 'Don't fvcking touch it' lol, did apologise after and explain I love danger reps.

Bench-Barx20,60kgx12,100kgx7,110kgx2(pb),115kgx1(pb),100kgx5,100kgx4,60kgx8,60kgx7,60kgx5,60kgx3

Incline bench machine(plate loaded)-40kgx15,60kgx10,80kgx8,100kgx4,100kgx2,80kgx6,80kgx4,40kgx6,40kgx4,40kgx3,40kgx2

Incline db flyes-8kgx16,12kgx12,14kgx9,16kgx6,20kgx3,16kgx3,14kgx4,14kgx2,12kgx4,12kgx3,12kgx2 (the weight is per db)

Weighted cable twists @57kg 3xfailure

Weighted Cable crunches @91kg 3xfailure

Hanging Leg Raises 3xfailure

Double crunches 3xfailure

20 mins of hiit on bike,30 second intervals.

Great session.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> *Weighted cable twists @57kg 3xfailure*
> 
> *
> Weighted Cable crunches @91kg 3xfailure*
> ...


Love this sh1t lol. I'm like a man possessed in the gym haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@R0BLET When this winny runs out next week and I don't feel satisfied with how lean I am will the test be enough to retain muscle?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET When this winny runs out next week and I don't feel satisfied with how lean I am will the test be enough to retain muscle?


How much test you gonna be on mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> How much test you gonna be on mate?


500mg. I'm 15 weeks in today and don't mind going to 20 weeks. Just don't think I'm gonna be as lean as I want by the end of next week.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Chest/abs/cardio Done
> 
> Wow,what a session lol. 50 days in to my cut and I set 2 pbs on bench,so happy. Went for my biggest ever pb and some have a go hero decided to run over and try to spot me and nearly fvcked up my pb attempt. I shouted 'Don't fvcking touch it' lol, did apologise after and explain I love danger reps.
> 
> ...


Fvck me!!! That wore me out reading that lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 500mg. I'm 15 weeks in today and don't mind going to 20 weeks. Just don't think I'm gonna be as lean as I want by the end of next week.


Thought you was dropping down to a cruise? It's addictive shvt lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Thought you was dropping down to a cruise? It's addictive shvt lol


I am after lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I am after lol.


Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha


Just toying with ideas atm. Could drop to cruise dose and still eat in a deficit, but a small one like 200 cals.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just toying with ideas atm. Could drop to cruise dose and still eat in a deficit, but a small one like 200 cals.


I'm the same mate. Have about 2 weeks left of my bulk and dunno where to go after


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm the same mate. Have about 2 weeks left of my bulk and dunno where to go after


Lol exactly that mate. I wanted to get shredded but because I bulked and cut in the same cycle I didn't really leave myself much time to get proper cut. Now I don't know whether to keep cutting on cruise, or maintain or lean bulk haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol exactly that mate. I wanted to get shredded but because I bulked and cut in the same cycle I didn't really leave myself much time to get proper cut. Now I don't know whether to keep cutting on cruise, or maintain or lean bulk haha.


I've got til the end of May to be shredded. My Dilemma is do I cruise for about 5-6 weeks then another blast for 7-8 weeks and if I do do I start to cut on the cruise or maintain then cut hard on the blast. Ffs decisions decisions. One thing I know is I ain't coming off in 2 weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've got til the end of May to be shredded. My Dilemma is do I cruise for about 5-6 weeks then another blast for 7-8 weeks and if I do do I start to cut on the cruise or maintain then cut hard on the blast. Ffs decisions decisions. One thing I know is I ain't coming off in 2 weeks lol


Confusing innit lol. What dose are you gonna cruise on and how did your bulk go?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big session mate, you are gonna look ripped as **** this summer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Big session mate, you are gonna look ripped as **** this summer


Cheers mate. Gonna cut again before summer lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Confusing innit lol. What dose are you gonna cruise on and how did your bulk go?


Bulk is going ok although I've never properly bulked before and don't like the softness and obvi added a bit of fat. I'm hitting pbs so all good there. I took a pic last week in my journal and I'm up 22lbs ATM. Will take another pic in 2 weeks once I'm done.

Was gonna cruise on .5ml hacks t400 so 200 a week. But will be asking advise in a week or so. I'm an amateur and don't know what to do for the best really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Bulk is going ok although I've never properly bulked before and don't like the softness and obvi added a bit of fat. I'm hitting pbs so all good there. I took a pic last week in my journal and I'm up 22lbs ATM. Will take another pic in 2 weeks once I'm done.
> 
> Was gonna cruise on .5ml hacks t400 so 200 a week. But will be asking advise in a week or so. I'm an amateur and don't know what to do for the best really


See because I cut fat so quickly I've never worried about getting fat on a bulk. Gonna lean bulk from now on though. 22lbs is good mate,I'll have a look at ya journal now. I'm gonna cruise on 125mg I think.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> See because I cut fat so quickly I've never worried about getting fat on a bulk. Gonna lean bulk from now on though. 22lbs is good mate,I'll have a look at ya journal now. I'm gonna cruise on 125mg I think.


Yeah you've cut well in a short period of time. I don't think I'll be that lucky tbh. Only time will tell.

Think 125mg is a good dose, I think it let's natural test come back up slightly although I could be wrong. Maybe 200mg is too high I'll have to ask when it gets near


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET When this winny runs out next week and I don't feel satisfied with how lean I am will the test be enough to retain muscle?


At 500mg mate you don't need to worry about muscle wasting away. More than enough 

You can cruise at 200-250mg and that's enough  !


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> At 500mg mate you don't need to worry about muscle wasting away. More than enough
> 
> You can cruise at 200-250mg and that's enough  !


Cool,might just keep cutting all the way until I'm shredded then,just with a smaller deficit.Cheers mate.

P.S Took your advice and stayed at 50mcg T3 :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cool,might just keep cutting all the way until I'm shredded then,just with a smaller deficit.Cheers mate.
> 
> P.S Took your advice and stayed at 50mcg T3 :thumb:


Absolutely mate. Go as long as you physically/mentally can. Quite a few guys cut on 250mg test each week and do well from it 

Haha, good lad


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I'm training hard and my diet is good so I can't really do anything else, maybe just be more patient I suppose


Mawwwwwwwwwww gear!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah you've cut well in a short period of time. I don't think I'll be that lucky tbh. Only time will tell.
> 
> Think 125mg is a good dose, I think it let's natural test come back up slightly although I could be wrong. Maybe 200mg is too high I'll have to ask when it gets near


Sorry mate, but completely wrong, taking any synthetic test will completely suppress natty test production.

If cutting on a cruise 250 will do fine but imo is still too high for a typical cruise. 250 e10-14d is plenty.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Sorry mate, but completely wrong, taking any synthetic test will completely suppress natty test production.
> 
> If cutting on a cruise 250 will do fine but imo is still too high for a typical cruise. 250 e10-14d is plenty.


Cheers mate thought I read that a while back but obviously wrong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back/cardio day done.

V-Grip Pulldowns-21 sets from 18kg up to 84kg and back down to 18kg

Wide Grip Seated Rows-17 sets from 18kg to around 60kg (can't remember) and back down

Rackpulls-Barx25,60kgx15,100kgx8,140kgx6,180kgx3,200kgx1,180kgx2,140kgx5,100kgx6,60kgx12

20 mins hiit on bike to finish.

Back has never been my favourite day but I'm really starting to enjoy it these days.

Legs were stoopid pumped after the cardio,felt about 3 times their normal size lol.

After much umming and arring and changing my mind how to proceed from here i think I've decided haha. I'm not that far from my goal physique and have got 'til summer to get shredded,so gonna make the deficit smaller,eat more and slowly get the rest of the fat off. Got to where I am now quickly but don't want to rush it now,wanna keep muscle and slowly but surely strip the fat.

Calories- 2429 (or thereabouts)

Macros- Protein 222 Carbs 220 Fats 75

Already today I don't feel so hungry and feel this deficit is more maintainable for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

No need to aspirate now lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No need to aspirate now lol.


Lol.

Like a road map 

I don't aspirate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Like a road map
> 
> I don't aspirate


I always have but have never drawn blood.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do u work nights mate? Notice your workouts always during the day?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Do u work nights mate? Notice your workouts always during the day?


No I don't work set hours mate. Work from home,self employed :whistling: Ask no questions lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Been sat here for the last 20mins on MFP working out my diet,dropping tuna and having chicken breast instead.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I always have but have never drawn blood.


100% strike rate  lol

Quads I always hit veins so sacked em off. Glutes, Delts and Tri's no issues


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No I don't work set hours mate. Work from home,self employed :whistling: Ask no questions lol.


Fluffer?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fluffer?


Got my fingers in a few pies haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got my fingers in a few pies haha.



View attachment 166204


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 166204


Creampies lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

^^^^^Can you post that stuff on the public forums?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes said:


> ^^^^^Can you post that stuff on the public forums?


No

Lmao Rob


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh my. It's all happening here...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes said:


> ^^^^^Can you post that stuff on the public forums?


Does it offend you.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ever tried IF?

@R0BLET @Kristina


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ever tried IF?
> 
> @R0BLET @Kristina


Why aren't you tagging me fvckface.

I did IF to do my original transformation in my log. =)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Why aren't you tagging me fvckface.
> 
> I did IF to do my original transformation in my log. =)


Lol Sorry. What window did you use?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ever tried IF?
> 
> @R0BLET @Kristina


Hahaha yes... I once tried it out of pure curiosity... first day (was doing a 24 hour fast) .... by the end of it I was ready to murder someone. Not for me. Never again.

Torture.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol Sorry. What window did you use?


12-6pm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Hahaha yes... I once tried it out of pure curiosity... first day (was doing a 24 hour fast) .... by the end of it I was ready to murder someone. Not for me. Never again.
> 
> Torture.


Yeah not looking to do a 24hr fast.....ya nutter lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> 12-6pm


How did you find it?

looking to maybe adopt it permanently,not just on this cut.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The Basics Of Intermittent Fasting | Muscle & Strength

Been reading this.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How did you find it?


After the first 2-3 days - hunger issues disappeared. Completely. I felt more alert, I lifted fasted (which also felt 100x better) and so on.

However, as it stands these days, I can't be fvcked to do it, purely because I am addicted to food.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health - is the Intermittent Fasting bible, @FelonE


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah not looking to do a 24hr fast.....ya nutter lol


What were you planning on, 18 hours?

Yeah I'm like Tommy... I love food. I can't not eat every couple of hours as it is!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> After the first 2-3 days - hunger issues disappeared. Completely. I felt more alert, I lifted fasted (which also felt 100x better) and so on.
> 
> However, as it stands these days, I can't be fvcked to do it, purely because I am addicted to food.


I've been eating 6 times a day for nearly 3yrs. Fancy trying something else now.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've been eating 6 times a day for nearly 3yrs. Fancy trying something else now.


Get past the first few days and you'll love it buddy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> What were you planning on, 18 hours?
> 
> Yeah I'm like Tommy... I love food. I can't not eat every couple of hours as it is!!


Eating in an 8hr window,probably a.m based around training.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Never tried it mate. Would easily murder/rape someone


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Never tried it mate. Would easily murder/rape someone


Gonna eat from 12 til 8pm. I'm always up for trying things out

not that you bender


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

what's going on here then benders, i ain't been round your way in ages.

What you running now?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna eat from 12 til 8pm. I'm always up for trying things out
> 
> not that you bender


Love a change don't ya lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Love a change don't ya lol


All about finding what works for you innit mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> what's going on here then benders, i ain't been round your way in ages.
> 
> What you running now?


5g Creatine intramuscular atm.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread moves fast :laugh:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 5g Creatine intramuscular atm.


take it easy mate, lifes about the journey not the end!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> This thread moves fast


Robs fault


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Robs fault


Everything is


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Everything is


I know, stood in dog sh1t earlier.

Robs fault


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to swear by IF but stopped for some reason.

Oh year, thats it beer. Need food in the morning after a few the night before.

Packed in the sauce again and started IF again and hunger has disappeared.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I used to swear by IF but stopped for some reason.
> 
> Oh year, thats it beer. Need food in the morning after a few the night before.
> 
> Packed in the sauce again and started IF again and hunger has disappeared.


Good stuff mate. Starting tomorrow I'm gonna eat between 12 and 8pm. Fasted training should be interesting for a few days lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I used to swear by IF but stopped for some reason.
> 
> Oh year, thats it beer. Need food in the morning after a few the night before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. Starting tomorrow I'm gonna eat between 12 and 8pm. Fasted training should be interesting for a few days lol.


Haha you crack me up. There's mixing things up then there's felones mixing things up.

Fasted cardio is one thing but weights nooooo


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> In-rim fingering


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Intermittent fasting


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. Starting tomorrow I'm gonna eat between 12 and 8pm. Fasted training should be interesting for a few days lol.


I love fasted training. Feel so much more alert in the mind


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I love fasted training. Feel so much more alert in the mind


Will definitely appreciate the food more when it's meal time lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I love fasted training. Feel so much more alert in the mind


There's something wrong with you!!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> There's something wrong with you!!!


Ha, ha, I love it.

Pop an eca, straight to the gym and I'm buzzing till lunch. Love it.

AM training sucks at first, but it gets better after a while then happy days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Benders

So I've been up for 2 hours, was hungry at first but drunk loads and feel good now. On a one way trip to Shredsville this a.m, love the morning abs haha.

Delts/Traps/Abs/Cardio/Sunbed today. First meal at 12.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I need to get on a sunbed, losing my tan


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> I need to get on a sunbed, losing my tan


Not good is it lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nope, look **** when pale


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Nope, look **** when pale


Yep . Even lean I look sh1t pale.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Delts/Traps/Abs/Cardio Done.

Standing OHP

Seated Db Press

Front Raises

Lat Raises

Incline Bench Rear Delts

Usual Ab Routine

20 mins hiit on bike.

Sooo,trained fasted today. Was worried it'd affect my performance but infact I smashed it. Had my first meal at 12pm and it was very gratefully received haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What I'm eating right now,mmm


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What I'm eating right now,mmm


Mmmmmm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mmmmmm


Listen when you've been eating tuna twice a day for 7 weeks this is like heaven lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 166204


I love a girl's ringpiece as much as the next bloke does... but does anyone else find the site of a gaping arsehole a bit sickening?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

You're certainly on a mission haha... think you'll achieve great results.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> I love a girl's ringpiece as much as the next bloke does... but does anyone else find the site of a gaping arsehole a bit sickening?


Living up to the user name I see 

@FelonE I bet it was lovely! Nice to have a change


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Living up to the user name I see
> 
> @FelonE I bet it was lovely! Nice to have a change


Nothing like the sight of a ham sandwich from the back like that though, beautiful :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> You're certainly on a mission haha... think you'll achieve great results.


I'm not messing about lol. Gonna get shredded mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Living up to the user name I see
> 
> @FelonE I bet it was lovely! Nice to have a change


Was mate haha. Curry seasoning was nice. This IF is good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was mate haha. Curry seasoning was nice. This IF is good stuff.


Gotta season the snap mate 

Try CBL next time, I fancy that one day. Fill my face at night with all sorts lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Gotta season the snap mate
> 
> Try CBL next time, I fancy that one day. Fill my face at night with all sorts lol


What's that,carb back loading?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm doing IF :thumb: My eating window is 3-11pm. No way I could go to bed on an empty stomach mate, **** that :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I'm doing IF :thumb: My eating window is 3-11pm. No way I could go to bed on an empty stomach mate' date=' **** that


Mines 12-8. Woke up 5am and didn't eat til 12,was ok.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Mines 12-8. Woke up 5am and didn't eat til 12,was ok.


Yeah I'd much rather go without eating in the morning/lunch, always busy doing bits and bobs anyway so I don't think about eating so much and I never have a huge appetite in the morning anyway - I wake up a few hours later than you and start eating a few hours later, so we're in the same boat there  My appetite is ridiculous at night though and I couldn't imagine not eating at night, especially going to bed hungry.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Yeah I'd much rather go without eating in the morning/lunch' date=' always busy doing bits and bobs anyway so I don't think about eating so much and I never have a huge appetite in the morning anyway - I wake up a few hours later than you and start eating a few hours later, so we're in the same boat there  My appetite is ridiculous at night though and I couldn't imagine not eating at night, especially going to bed hungry.[/quote']
> 
> I won't be going to bed hungry mate. Had 280g Chicken and 280g Veg around 6 and a shake with 50g oats at 8. Don't feel hungry at all. Post workout I was fvcking starving lol. Had 330g greek yoghurt with 50g oats and a shake,they never tasted so good.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

I said:


> I'm doing IF :thumb: My eating window is 3-11pm. No way I could go to bed on an empty stomach mate' date=' **** that :laugh:


i couldnt do that :laugh: i wake up hungry as fvck , also hate going to bed with full stomach lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What's that,carb back loading?


Eat all your carbs for the day in the evening - dirty carbs welcome

Inb4tommyapplesgoesmentalformesayingDIRTY


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Eat all your carbs for the day in the evening - dirty carbs welcome
> 
> Inb4tommyapplesgoesmentalformesayingDIRTY


Don't worry about him and his IIFIYM


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If It Fits In Your Mouth


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cutting Cycle Day 52

Starting Weight 15 stone 7 lbs(217lbs)

Current Weight 14 stone (196lbs)

Weight Lost 21lbs

Nearly there mofos.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This morning


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> This morning


Excellent work mate. Abs look solid and thick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent work mate. Abs look solid and thick


Cheers mate,fvcking lower ones don't wanna come out for sh1t lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,fvcking lower ones don't wanna come out for sh1t lol.


Always had that myself too lol

Leg raises getting smashed!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to end my cut here. I'm quite lean and happy with how I look. Slow bulk now til summer when I'll do a mini cut.



















Before 14stone

After 14stone


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Decided to end my cut here. I'm quite lean and happy with how I look. Slow bulk now til summer when I'll do a mini cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive mate. Had enough of cutting or just happy?

What's the plan food wise now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Very impressive mate. Had enough of cutting or just happy?
> 
> What's the plan food wise now?


Just happy now mate.

The plan now is to eat in a small surplus and do a mini cut before summer.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna make the most of the rebound lol. I'll be 15stone in a few weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just happy now mate.
> 
> The plan now is to eat in a small surplus and do a mini cut before summer.


Scoop of rice each meal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Add a few rice cakes now mate


Maybe some fish too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@R0BLET

Should i drop straight to cruise dose now(125mg)?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> Should i drop straight to cruise dose now(1125mg)?


Corrected for you.

Maximum gain cruise


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Corrected for you.
> 
> Maximum gain cruise


If only eh lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fair enough for stopping mate looking decent, about 10% there I reckon :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> @R0BLET
> 
> Should i drop straight to cruise dose now(125mg)?


250mg every 10 days mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Fair enough for stopping mate looking decent' date=' about 10% there I reckon :thumbup1: [/quote']
> 
> I could of kept going but like PMHG(think that's how you spell it)said cutting much lower could be detrimental in regards to muscle. I'll try and stay around this bf now and slow bulk,don't mind adding a couple of % bf because I can shift it quick.
> 
> Ate sh1tloads today in celebration,I'll be 37%bf in the morning lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 250mg every 10 days mate


Cheers Dr Rob,I'll do that then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning hunks.

So upped calories,dropped Winny and T3 and will be on a cruise dose of Test from Monday.

Had a good nights sleep,got some food in my belly and gonna fvcking destroy legs/abs today.

Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning hunks.
> 
> So upped calories,dropped Winny and T3 and will be on a cruise dose of Test from Monday.
> 
> ...


Enjoy mate!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Have a good day mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You too lads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Realised how easy it could potentially be to fvck up all the hard work cutting. I've noticed I'm not really hungry in the morning but am starving afterwards so am adopting IF full time. Then I can get my cals in between 12 and 8 and feel like I'm eating lots,when really it's just my normal calories.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Realised how easy it could potentially be to fvck up all the hard work cutting. I've noticed I'm not really hungry in the morning but am starving afterwards so am adopting IF full time. Then I can get my cals in between 12 and 8 and feel like I'm eating lots,when really it's just my normal calories.


Gym life for ya lol spend months grafting and a slight bit of inconsistency on diet can change things so quick!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Gym life for ya lol spend months grafting and a slight bit of inconsistency on diet can change things so quick!


Non stop work mate lol.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You look like ronnie coleman yet?

I know that M1t is working so youve got the skin colour lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You look like ronnie coleman yet?
> 
> I know that M1t is working so youve got the skin colour lol


M1T? Go back to sleep lol.

MT2 ya pleb


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Non stop work mate lol.


Lol serious haha am glad I don't really have to do a cut until the back end of the year as i MIGHT step on stage in November and should be flying away come February 2016

I done a 6 month cut last year lol hardest thing mentally I've ever done!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol serious haha am glad I don't really have to do a cut until the back end of the year as i MIGHT step on stage in November and should be flying away come February 2016
> 
> I done a 6 month cut last year lol hardest thing mentally I've ever done!


Cutting for me isn't too bad but I think I'm gonna be paranoid about getting fat now lol.

Would love to see the pics of you in comp condition, bet you'd look huge.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:



> M1T? Go back to sleep lol.
> 
> MT2 ya pleb


I was close lol knew it had an M an a T and a number lol

Kids nowadays an their drugs!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I was close lol knew it had an M an a T and a number lol
> 
> Kids nowadays an their drugs!


Confusing innit lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Cutting for me isn't too bad but I think I'm gonna be paranoid about getting fat now lol.
> 
> Would love to see the pics of you in comp condition, bet you'd look huge.


Haha it shouldn't be as you don't carry much fat or weight, lol I was really out of shape when i started my cut so I wasn't expecting amazing results but I very pleased once it was over, lol I was more paranoid about getting fat while on my cut, I finished it the day before I flew to Mallorca once I was there I was just glad to enjoy food and booze again!

What's your carb in take like? Mine was very low the entire cut lol, it was hard but the results I were getting were motivational


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Haha it shouldn't be as you don't carry much fat or weight, lol I was really out of shape when i started my cut so I wasn't expecting amazing results but I very pleased once it was over, lol I was more paranoid about getting fat while on my cut, I finished it the day before I flew to Mallorca once I was there I was just glad to enjoy food and booze again!
> 
> What's your carb in take like? Mine was very low the entire cut lol, it was hard but the results I were getting were motivational


It was around 130g. I can't seem to function properly if I go much lower. Eating in a slight surplus now and will do a mini cut before summer. Want to stay pretty lean all the time now so when I need to cut again it won't be a long one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It was around 130g. I can't seem to function properly if I go much lower. Eating in a slight surplus now and will do a mini cut before summer. Want to stay pretty lean all the time now so when I need to cut again it won't be a long one.


My carb intake for the day....

View attachment 166417


5g lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> It was around 130g. I can't seem to function properly if I go much lower. Eating in a slight surplus now and will do a mini cut before summer. Want to stay pretty lean all the time now so when I need to cut again it won't be a long one.


Lmao sounds like the majority of people tbh, it only affected me only in the gym really only about 7-8 weeks into it, i was just taking forever to recover from sets this only lasted about a week or two tho

Yeh that's my aim kinda lol lean but bulky! Not really into that shredded ripped jeff seid look


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lmao sounds like the majority of people tbh, it only affected me only in the gym really only about 7-8 weeks into it, i was just taking forever to recover from sets this only lasted about a week or two tho
> 
> Yeh that's my aim kinda lol lean but bulky! Not really into that shredded ripped jeff seid look


I want to be shredded,but big and shredded. Gonna take a while lol.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I want to be shredded,but big and shredded. Gonna take a while lol.


Ha only way is to bulk and cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Ha only way is to bulk and cut


Just leanish bulks for me now.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Just leanish bulks for me now.


Leanish bulks are the only way! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

12pm. FEEEED MEEEE lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ha only way is to bulk and cut


Or get on that T3 abuse  Just cutting off my natty fat atm, don't plan on getting fat again after that tbh, T3 bulking my way to victory :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> 12pm. FEEEED MEEEE lol


1000 calorie day for me today, not eating til 3pm :death:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> 1000 calorie day for me today' date=' not eating til 3pm :death: [/quote']
> 
> Bet that'll be the best 1000 cals you've eaten lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bet that'll be the best 1000 cals you've eaten lol.


Not so nice when you have to split it up into 4 meals tbh :laugh: 50g of oats with some toffee whey for breakfast (cooking it with loads of water so it absorbs it all and triples in size is the key hehe), then 3 meals of 200g of chicken breast, veg and Zero Noodles in Tesco Value pasta sauce. Plus plenty of water and decaff coffee to keep me full :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Not so nice when you have to split it up into 4 meals tbh  50g of oats with some toffee whey for breakfast (cooking it with loads of water so it absorbs it all and triples in size is the key hehe)' date= then 3 meals of 200g of chicken breast, veg and Zero Noodles in Tesco Value pasta sauce. Plus plenty of water and decaff coffee to keep me full :thumb:
> 
> Lol I've just had a shake with 50g oats in myself. Making a chicken korma so won't be eating to much other cals today.
> 
> Yeah splitting 1000 cals in to 4 isn't good. Veg is key.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cutting for me isn't too bad but I think I'm gonna be paranoid about getting fat now lol.
> 
> Would love to see the pics of you in comp condition, bet you'd look huge.


I hated cutting, looked good but felt so weak and small. Lean bulk now until I look big in a baggy hoody


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> I hated cutting, looked good but felt so weak and small. Lean bulk now until I look big in a baggy hoody


#teamleanbulk!

Cutting is for holidays and comps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> #teamleanbulk!
> 
> Cutting is for holidays and comps


I have no holidays or comps this year.....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I have no holidays or comps this year.....


Lol then it must get very warm in your neck of the woods then


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> Not so nice when you have to split it up into 4 meals tbh :laugh: 50g of oats with some toffee whey for breakfast (cooking it with loads of water so it absorbs it all and triples in size is the key hehe)' date=' then 3 meals of 200g of chicken breast, veg and Zero Noodles in Tesco Value pasta sauce. Plus plenty of water and decaff coffee to keep me full :thumb: [/quote']
> 
> Zero noodles?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great Felone, impressive transformation


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol I've just had a shake with 50g oats in myself. Making a chicken korma so won't be eating to much other cals today.
> 
> Yeah splitting 1000 cals in to 4 isn't good. Veg is key.


Fair enough. Getting cravings for cola all of a sudden :laugh: Might have to zip round Tescos and get a bottle of the diet stuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Fair enough. Getting cravings for cola all of a sudden  Might have to zip round Tescos and get a bottle of the diet stuff.


Bet you come back with coke,cake,sweets,biscuits, cheeseburgers lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Zero noodles?


Basically almost no calorie pasta mate, they've been a godsend to me at the moment


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> Basically almost no calorie pasta mate' date=' they've been a godsend to me at the moment  [/quote']
> 
> You get this from tesco? I love pasta and noodle type things but can't when cutting lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You get this from tesco? I love pasta and noodle type things but can't when cutting lol


Nah I get them from Zero Noodles own website mate, pound a packet atm cheapest price I could find anywhere :thumbup1: They're not as nice as actual pasta (they're pretty much completely tasteless but they're okay) but they help fill you up.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> Nah I get them from Zero Noodles own website mate' date=' pound a packet atm cheapest price I could find anywhere :thumbup1: They're not as nice as actual pasta (they're pretty much completely tasteless but they're okay) but they help fill you up.[/quote']
> 
> Top man. I'll have a look, cheers.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Top man. I'll have a look, cheers.


No worries mate, they're free delivery if you spend £50 or more so I bought 50-odd of them together, think I might as well order more coming to think of it to last me up until the end of my cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol then it must get very warm in your neck of the woods then


Nope lol.

Plan is to just get ripped for myself, personal achievement. Then have a proper rebound lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done a chicken Korma in so probably just have a shake now around 8 and that's it for today.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just done a chicken Korma in so probably just have a shake now around 8 and that's it for today.


I ended up going for a brisk walk (bit of fasted cardio) around my local Co-op for the diet coke, turned out to be a good choice as they were doing buy one get one free :thumb: Drank a pint which filled me up so I'll skip my breakfast oats and fast 'til 6. I believe a pint of diet coke still counts as fasting as I've not had any calories lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hats of to you FelonE, should be proud of that transformation :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hats of to you FelonE, should be proud of that transformation :beer:


Thanks mate. Chuffed with it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just done a chicken Korma in so probably just have a shake now around 8 and that's it for today.


Hope it was a MAHOOSIVE portion mate lol

What's the cals then between 12-8 and how much is solid, just the korma meal?



I said:


> I ended up going for a brisk walk (bit of fasted cardio) around my local Co-op for the diet coke' date=' turned out to be a good choice as they were doing buy one get one free :thumb: Drank a pint which filled me up so I'll skip my breakfast oats and fast 'til 6. I believe a pint of diet coke still counts as fasting as I've not had any calories lol.[/quote']
> 
> Diet coke has calories. Coke Zero is your friend lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nope lol.
> 
> Plan is to just get ripped for myself, personal achievement. Then have a proper rebound lol


Fair enough


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hope it was a MAHOOSIVE portion mate lol
> 
> What's the cals then between 12-8 and how much is solid, just the korma meal?
> 
> Diet coke has calories. Coke Zero is your friend lol


Between 3 of us it was 1kg chicken, sh1tloads of rice and I had 3 naan breads lol.

3200mate,3 meals and 3 shakes.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Diet coke has calories.


Yeah think it's got like 2 calories to a pint. According to Leangains a diet coke during a fast is perfectly acceptable and doesn't count as a broken fast :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meal 1 Bowl of Shreddies

Meal 2 Shake and oats

Meal 3 Shake and oats

Meal 4 Minced beef,potatoes and veg

Meal 5 Minced beef,potatoes and veg

Meal 6 Shake with oats


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Between 3 of us it was 1kg chicken, sh1tloads of rice and I had 3 naan breads lol.
> 
> 3200mate,3 meals and 3 shakes.


3 naan's!! Legend lol



> Yeah think it's got like 2 calories to a pint. According to Leangains a diet coke during a fast is perfectly acceptable and doesn't count as a broken fast :thumbup1:


Perfect then, screw being fasted lol



FelonE said:


> Meal 1 Bowl of Shreddies
> 
> Meal 2 Shake and oats
> 
> ...


Meal 1 is my favourite 

Don't you get bored of shakes. I used to nail them and now I can hardly stomach em lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 3 naan's!! Legend lol
> 
> Perfect then, screw being fasted lol
> 
> ...


Nah I love em lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Shreddies to get shredded.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Shreddies to get shredded.


I prefer Shredded Wheat :wink:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shredded beef lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my next couple of weeks food delivered by Fresco. It's all the right amounts to last 14 days. 42squid,bargain blud.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@FelonE your like the white dre now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @FelonE your like the white dre now


Why?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Why?


Rapper

White

Jacked


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Rapper
> 
> White
> 
> Jacked


Lol more like

Always on the crapper

MT2 brown

Feeling fat


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol more like
> 
> Always on the crapper
> 
> ...


Pass felone the gat .......brrrrrrrrrrat brrrrrrrrrrat


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Pass felone the gat .......brrrrrrrrrrat brrrrrrrrrrat


Pass FelonE the ashtray.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just weighed myself and I'm down 2lbs to 195lbs. Hmm

Just prepped 6 days food,took me about an hour and a half lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> No worries mate' date=' they're free delivery if you spend £50 or more so I bought 50-odd of them together, think I might as well order more coming to think of it to last me up until the end of my cut.[/quote']
> 
> What's the difference between the 3 flavours? Not much description on the website aha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> What's the difference between the 3 flavours? Not much description on the website aha


They're just different shapes mate, they all taste like nothing :laugh: So fettuccine is long and flat like tagliatelle, the penne are those short tube things and the original are like a cross between spaghetti and noodles. Not a fan of the penne ones tbh, quite rubbery. The other two are good though.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> They're just different shapes mate' date=' they all taste like nothing :laugh: So fettuccine is long and flat like tagliatelle, the penne are those short tube things and the original are like a cross between spaghetti and noodles. Not a fan of the penne ones tbh, quite rubbery. The other two are good though.[/quote']
> 
> Ah got ya. Thought maybe they were different flavours makes you wonder what they're made out of if it's basically 8 calories per packet?!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Ah got ya. Thought maybe they were different flavours makes you wonder what they're made out of if it's basically 8 calories per packet?!


96% water according to the packaging, the other 4% is some Japanese flour that I forget the name of, which is high in fibre and good for cholesterol according to some article I read somewhere.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I said:


> 96% water according to the packaging' date=' the other 4% is some Japanese flour that I forget the name of, which is high in fibre and good for cholesterol according to some article I read somewhere.[/quote']
> 
> Ah cool - defo have to invest!
> 
> Any sauces you recommend?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Ah cool - defo have to invest!
> 
> Any sauces you recommend?


I use a bit of Walden Farms sauces here and there as they're low calorie, but in general I've just been using standard cooking sauces from Tesco mate :thumbup1: Seems a bit odd having chicken curry with these pastas lol, but I'm not a fussy eater. Lovely having a bolognaise with them though or some chilli chicken. Imagine a bit of tuna would go well with them as well. I tend not to have too much of sauce, about a quarter of a jar per 200g of meat mostly, enough to give the meal a bit of flavour and moisture.

Going through oats like mad as well. 50g of oats looks like a few mouthfuls when you put it on the bowl... but I add 250ml of water, bung it in the microwave for a bit and it absorbs all the water and grows about 3-4x in size  I just keep my eye on it as it'll start tryna crawl over the edge of the bowl when it's nearly done, then I stir it and put it back on and repeat until it goes thick and has absorbed all the water. Then I mix 20g of MP toffee flavoured whey with 100ml of water, tip it into the oats and give it a good stir, which gives it a bit of creaminess and flavour :thumb: That's about 260 calories, 20g protein, 30g carbs and 5g of fat, have it with a pint of water and it's pretty filling. Great pre-workout meal I find.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> I use a bit of Walden Farms sauces here and there as they're low calorie, but in general I've just been using standard cooking sauces from Tesco mate :thumbup1: Seems a bit odd having chicken curry with these pastas lol, but I'm not a fussy eater. Lovely having a bolognaise with them though or some chilli chicken. Imagine a bit of tuna would go well with them as well. I tend not to have too much of sauce, about a quarter of a jar per 200g of meat mostly, enough to give the meal a bit of flavour and moisture.
> 
> Going through oats like mad as well. 50g of oats looks like a few mouthfuls when you put it on the bowl... but I add 250ml of water, bung it in the microwave for a bit and it absorbs all the water and grows about 3-4x in size  I just keep my eye on it as it'll start tryna crawl over the edge of the bowl when it's nearly done, then I stir it and put it back on and repeat until it goes thick and has absorbed all the water. Then I mix 20g of MP toffee flavoured whey with 100ml of water, tip it into the oats and give it a good stir, which gives it a bit of creaminess and flavour :thumb: That's about 260 calories, 20g protein, 30g carbs and 5g of fat, have it with a pint of water and it's pretty filling. Great pre-workout meal I find.


Yeah I was thinking these noodles with some sauce and sliced chicken for work. Probably not that bad cold either

So cheap too - I'll have a look at the tesco sauces!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that's my weekly hair removal routine done.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Well that's my weekly hair removal routine done.


Lol I gotta have a trim up, ain't had one since Christmas. Even my 5 year old daughter said to me the other day I need to shave my chest lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol I gotta have a trim up, ain't had one since Christmas. Even my 5 year old daughter said to me the other day I need to shave my chest lol


I do it every Sunday lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I should do too. I'm a hairy fvck but a lazy one as well. It's winter that's my excuse


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I should do too. I'm a hairy fvck but a lazy one as well. It's winter that's my excuse


Can't work this hard at it and have it covered by a layer of hairy fluff lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Can't work this hard at it and have it covered by a layer of hairy fluff lol.


I'm hoping the hair is hiding some of my gains and I look better when it comes off. Will find out Thursday (end if bulk)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dinner hit the spot nicely.

350g boiled potatoes

250g broccoli

200g minced beef

Just a shake with 50g oats left to have at 8 and I'll of hit 3500 calories.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my first delt jab of 0.6ml(165mg). Couldn't aspirate one handed cos it's awkward as fvck. Delt is aching lol virgin muscle eh haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just done my first delt jab of 0.6ml(165mg). Couldn't aspirate one handed cos it's awkward as fvck. Delt is aching lol virgin muscle eh haha.


Welcome to the delt club lol

My favourite tbh, did tri's this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Welcome to the delt club lol
> 
> My favourite tbh, did tri's this morning


How do you aspirate delts mate?. Tris? Fvck that lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How do you aspirate delts mate?. Tris? Fvck that lol.


I don't lol

Tri's with a slin pin is easy mate, easier than delts tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I don't lol
> 
> Tri's with a slin pin is easy mate, easier than delts tbh


Don't think I'm gonna be able to either. Does a slin go deep enough then?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't think I'm gonna be able to either. Does a slin go deep enough then?


Kinda awkward some jabs to aspirate with.

1" slin pins are fine. I back load mine with 0.5ml and away you go


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How do you aspirate delts mate?. Tris? Fvck that lol.


I hold the syringe tight under the wing bit with thumb and middle finger and push the plunger out with the tip/nail of my index finger. After a few goes it becomes easier.

Much prefer them to quads. Quads are the easiest to hold steady and aspirate etc but I quite often hit a nerve and that ain't a nice feeling


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

**** doing Delts or triceps, I will stick with the good old glutes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/abs day done

Flat bench

Incline bench

Incline flyes

Usual ab routine.

Well I seem to be still leaning out even though I've finished cutting,not what i want so I just supplemented my diet with a whole pack of Hob Nobs hehe.

Lost a couple of reps on bench since dropping the winny but looking even more vascular/striated.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> **** doing Delts or triceps, I will stick with the good old glutes


I'd of been the same but eod jabs fvcks that up. Delts are a lot easier than you think


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'd of been the same but eod jabs fvcks that up. Delts are a lot easier than you think


Was easy,found the biggest part and jabbed it lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Adz said:


> **** doing Delts or triceps, I will stick with the good old glutes


Easier than glutes imo I hate glutes lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck abs, shin veins are where it's at this year lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

How's the delts today? Pip?

I did 6 weeks alternate delts not too long ago and after 1st or 2nd sore jabs they all went fine with absolutely no pip


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> How's the delts today? Pip?
> 
> I did 6 weeks alternate delts not too long ago and after 1st or 2nd sore jabs they all went fine with absolutely no pip


Feels fine now. Think it was just trauma of jabbing fresh meat. Can't even tell now .


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Feels fine now. Think it was just trauma of jabbing fresh meat. Can't even tell now .


Yeah always a scary thought, I once did a quad jab and it crippled me for a week... probably cause I went full yolo and did 3ml in it the first time lol

Back to quads yesterday, feel fine today :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah always a scary thought, I once did a quad jab and it crippled me for a week... probably cause I went full yolo and did 3ml in it the first time lol
> 
> Back to quads yesterday, feel fine today :thumb:


This pin was hurting my shoulder the whole time,was quite a painful jab. Think I've jabbed quads around 20 odd times now and only had bad pip once. Guerilla test used to give me a bit of pip but this Renvex is smooth.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

FelonE said:


> This pin was hurting my shoulder the whole time,was quite a painful jab. Think I've jabbed quads around 20 odd times now and only had bad pip once. Guerilla test used to give me a bit of pip but this Renvex is smooth.


Front or side? Both are painless for me, do you slowly press or jab it in?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Front or side? Both are painless for me, do you slowly press or jab it in?


Side mate. Not really slow but not really fast. Was first delt jab though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So after it was pointed out to me that Tesco frozen minced beef is a load of sh1t I went to Lidells lol. Didn't have any minced beef left so got some lean turkey mince instead. Not too high in fat and decent protein amount. Cheap too.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Adz said:


> **** doing Delts or triceps, I will stick with the good old glutes


Delts are **** lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning beefcakes.

Well no pip from my first delt jab,sweet lol. Ate about 5000 cals yesterday and woke up lean lol. Really enjoying this IF, I feel better training fasted for some reason.

Back day today,lots of volume.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IF?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Intermittent Fasting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back day done.

V Grip Pulldowns

Widegrip Seated Rows

Rackpulls


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

WTF is that guy doing with his feet on the machine?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> WTF is that guy doing with his feet on the machine?


Lol pulldowns


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking at a pic today I realised how bad my baldy patch is lol straight down the chemist for a Mach 3 and off it came.

Looked like fvcking Friar Tuck ffs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking at a pic today I realised how bad my baldy patch is lol straight down the chemist for a Mach 3 and off it came.
> 
> Looked like fvcking Friar Tuck ffs


PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL


P1ss of you lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> P1ss of you lol


Get on the mast next cycle, will rip it a out if it's already going lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get on the mast next cycle, will rip it a out if it's already going lol


Think I'm gonna do test/tren/winny/t3 next time lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Think I'm gonna do test/tren/winny/t3 next time lol.


I've got winny/tren/t3 in my box but I think I'm gonna leave the winny and get some mast for next blast depending on how lean I am.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Looking at a pic today I realised how bad my baldy patch is lol straight down the chemist for a Mach 3 and off it came.
> 
> Looked like fvcking Friar Tuck ffs


Its the future mate, proper mans haircut, not like these other fairies with loads of hair :laugh:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Adz said:


> Its the future mate, proper mans haircut, not like these other fairies with loads of hair :laugh:


I'm with you on that lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Think I'm gonna do test/tren/winny/t3 next time lol.


Mast too, synergy with tren and all that jazz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've got winny/tren/t3 in my box but I think I'm gonna leave the winny and get some mast for next blast depending on how lean I am.


What is mast used for?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What is mast used for?


I've never used it myself mate I'm same as you just trying different things out now.

From what I've read and been told it's great if you're already lean. It hardens you up nicely apparently and gives strength. Think it also helps with the sides from tren.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I've never used it myself mate I'm same as you just trying different things out now.
> 
> From what I've read and been told it's great if you're already lean. It hardens you up nicely apparently and gives strength. Think it also helps with the sides from tren.


Cool. Gonna read up on it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What is mast used for?


Keeps water off, hardens you up, get the grainy look when BF is low enough and libido..... Jesus


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Keeps water off, hardens you up, get the grainy look when BF is low enough and libido..... Jesus


Might add that then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shoulders/traps/abs done

Fvcking destroyed them.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got 3800 calories in today. Should be eating around 3600 really though for a lean bulk lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Got 3800 calories in today. Should be eating around 3600 really though for a lean bulk lol.


Reign it in fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Reign it in fatty


Lol I do about 300 sets in the gym,I'm ok.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I do about 300 sets in the gym,I'm ok.


302 reps is the sweet spot mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> 302 reps is the sweet spot mate


Was doing 307 but cut back a lil bit lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Was doing 307 but cut back a lil bit lol.


Over doing it at 307 brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Over doing it at 307 brah


Started getting too hench

Only go gym to tone up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Started getting too hench
> 
> Only go gym to tone up.


Hate those words lol

When some CÙNT at work asks about toning up I just end the conversation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hate those words lol
> 
> When some CÙNT at work asks about toning up I just end the conversation


Lol annoying ain't it. Fvck toning up I wanna get fvcking huuuuge.

Trying to figure out what to do next blast. I wanna get some size on but not be a big watery mess.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol annoying ain't it. Fvck toning up I wanna get fvcking huuuuge.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do next blast. I wanna get some size on but not be a big watery mess.


Extremely. "What can I do to lose this"

*fat bird holds belly pouch 

TTM and dbol  Won't hold water and will pack some quality size on mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed myself this morning and I've been 195lbs consistently now for the last week and a bit . My maintenance cals are around 3600 then lol. Fvcking metabolism hasn't slowed down then haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gun Day Done

About 60 sets on triceps,same on biceps.

10min sunbed after,followed by the obligatory selfie lol.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking ribbed and jacked. Gear and a decent diet agrees with you mate. You still on 500mg a week, or are you cruising now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Looking ribbed and jacked. Gear and a decent diet agrees with you mate. You still on 500mg a week, or are you cruising now?


I respond really well to a good diet,high volume training and the good stuff too lol. I'm on 165mg test now.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I respond really well to a good diet,high volume training and the good stuff too lol. I'm on 165mg test now.


Given how you respond to it, I wouldn't be surprised if you still grow at a fair rate on that dosage. You going to get any bloods done mate? Bet your mrs is loving the new super ripped you. I need to get my diet back on track - mine called me "stocky" the other day. Think thats her way of saying I'm getting very fat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Given how you respond to it, I wouldn't be surprised if you still grow at a fair rate on that dosage. You going to get any bloods done mate? Bet your mrs is loving the new super ripped you. I need to get my diet back on track - mine called me "stocky" the other day. Think thats her way of saying I'm getting very fat.


Not getting bloods done yet no. My Mrs doesn't give a sh1t what I look like lol. Well that's what she says. Hows your diet atm mate?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not getting bloods done yet no. My Mrs doesn't give a sh1t what I look like lol. Well that's what she says. Hows your diet atm mate?


Been see food and eat it mate. Been very very busy at work. And I've just been lazy. So having loads of crap. Got myfitnesspal on the go again. Going to run 2000cals for 8 weeks, clean with plenty of protein and relatively low carbs. Trying to go ketonic. Once I've leaned down I'll be a lot happier. I'm continuing to run test/tren so I am hoping to retain some strength and muscle. But I'm also going to really up my cardio.

Booking a holiday to tailand for the start for June. So my goal date is to get in good shape for them. Not massive but toned with abs. I reckon I'll be about the 190lb mark at that point so won't be too small. Just goes to show with your log how it can be done with dedication though.

You recommend throwing in the orals you were using?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Been see food and eat it mate. Been very very busy at work. And I've just been lazy. So having loads of crap. Got myfitnesspal on the go again. Going to run 2000cals for 8 weeks, clean with plenty of protein and relatively low carbs. Trying to go ketonic. Once I've leaned down I'll be a lot happier. I'm continuing to run test/tren so I am hoping to retain some strength and muscle. But I'm also going to really up my cardio.
> 
> Booking a holiday to tailand for the start for June. So my goal date is to get in good shape for them. Not massive but toned with abs. I reckon I'll be about the 190lb mark at that point so won't be too small. Just goes to show with your log how it can be done with dedication though.
> 
> You recommend throwing in the orals you were using?


Sounds like a plan mate. Yeah winny definitely helped, I could go low in cals and not lose strength. Intact I was getting stronger.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like a plan mate. Yeah winny definitely helped, I could go low in cals and not lose strength. Intact I was getting stronger.


I'll be getting some mate!!! Not to bothered about strength. But it's a bit rubbish in the gym when you see it going down after working so hard. Even when you know it's going to come back when you up the cals.

My only oral atm is proviron. Which I'm in love with. Gives me an amazing feeling.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So after it was pointed out to me that Tesco frozen minced beef is a load of sh1t I went to Lidells lol. Didn't have any minced beef left so got some lean turkey mince instead. Not too high in fat and decent protein amount. Cheap too.


I always prefer Turkey mince to beef mate especially when cutting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I always prefer Turkey mince to beef mate especially when cutting


Only got it cos that's all that's left but it's nice. Gonna get it all the time now.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I love myself a bit of Tescos value frozen mince when I'm bulking, cheap and cheerful and full of calories  I try to keep it in check though, lest I get heart disease :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> I love myself a bit of Tescos value frozen mince when I'm bulking' date=' cheap and cheerful and full of calories  I try to keep it in check though, lest I get heart disease [emoji38']


Gotta be honest, it tasted like sh1t and have a funny texture lol. Like it wasn't proper meat.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gotta be honest, it tasted like sh1t and have a funny texture lol. Like it wasn't proper meat.


Probably ain't :lol: Hide it in some bolognaise sauce though and it's alright.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Probably ain't  Hide it in some bolognaise sauce though and it's alright.


The dog fvcking wolfed it down lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The dog fvcking wolfed it down lol.


Should probably get him down the vets now then mate :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Should probably get him down the vets now then mate


Probably should if it's a he now cos it was a girl before lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Probably should if it's a he now cos it was a girl before lol.


****ing hell, they must jab them cows with test and tren :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> ****ing hell' date= they must jab them cows with test and tren


She's got a right attitude since eating it too. Last thing you want,Pitbull with roid rage haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from posting a couple of parcels and the bloke there said to me remember that bloke yesterday who posted 70 parcels,I think he's selling steroids lol. He was speaking to him and matey (Polish) said it was 'vitamins' and he was saying how he goes gym and is trying to get bigger. I said to the bloke in the shop to send them to my house next time haha.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just been googling pitbulls on steroids to post a joke with a pic, but I got sidetracked lol. This forum thread has been making me chuckle, remindse of the torrent of "natty or not?" threads that pop up on here every day :lol:

Pitbull on Steroids.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> Just been googling pitbulls on steroids to post a joke with a pic' date=' but I got sidetracked lol. This forum thread has been making me chuckle, remindse of the torrent of "natty or not?" threads that pop up on here every day [emoji38']
> 
> Pitbull on Steroids.


I'm a member of that forum lol. Dog looks hench. Love that look.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm a member of that forum lol. Dog looks hench. Love that look.


All the talk of diet, genetics and hard work, seems we can relate to dogs even more than we thought :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> All the talk of diet' date=' genetics and hard work, seems we can relate to dogs even more than we thought [emoji23']


Yeah. You can get weight gainers,protein and vitamins for them lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah. You can get weight gainers,protein and vitamins for them lol.


Haha, wow, never thought that. Learn something new every day :thumb:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

> Just been googling pitbulls on steroids to post a joke with a pic, but I got sidetracked lol. This forum thread has been making me chuckle, remindse of the torrent of "natty or not?" threads that pop up on here every day :lol:
> 
> Pitbull on Steroids.


Love all the posts "heres a picture of my dog a quarter of the size ofcourse it can be done naturally"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Love all the posts "heres a picture of my dog a quarter of the size ofcourse it can be done naturally"


If it's quarter of the size it would suggest it can't be done naturally lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Gun Day Done
> 
> About 60 sets on triceps,same on biceps.
> 
> 10min sunbed after,followed by the obligatory selfie lol.


Wit woo, awesome shape mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Wit woo, awesome shape mate


Cheers mate. Was a bit concerned about putting on fat after my cut but I've found my maintenance cals and metabolism is firing on all cylinders lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Legs/abs done.

Total sets on legs 100+

That was the most brutal leg day I've ever done. They were trembling all through my ab workout. Just got home,sat eating and they're still trembling lol.

Been asked twice this morning if I'm on steroids lol and that's with a t-shirt on. Glad I actually look like I lift then haha .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Legs/abs done.
> 
> Total sets on legs 100+
> 
> ...


I look like I lift shirts at the moment lol

Good work mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I look like I lift shirts at the moment lol
> 
> Good work mate


Lol no you don't.

I need a wheelchair today and probably the weekend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dem veins though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thought I'd be a bit more creative with tonights turkey mince. Mixed it in a bowl with curry seasoning and black pepper,rolled em in to burgers and fried em. Foooking lovely they were.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Dem veins though


Is that you Paul? Wheres the prison pants? It ain't a felone pose with out the blue pants ;-)

Looking good though mate. You cruising now?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dem veins though


Vein envy, great job mate. Meal sounds lovely too!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is that you Paul? Wheres the prison pants? It ain't a felone pose with out the blue pants ;-)
> 
> Looking good though mate. You cruising now?


Ffs the only day I've got black one lol. Yeah just on 165mg now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Vein envy, great job mate. Meal sounds lovely too!!


Thank you mate. Yeah was really nice,don't mind eating the same foods everyday(roughly) but nice to make different less boring variations.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Ffs the only day I've got black one lol. Yeah just on 165mg now.


I'm dropping down now to about 200 maybe a bit less for 6 weeks. Gotta keep motivated knowing that the gains are gonna slow. 13 weeks to get ripped up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm dropping down now to about 200 maybe a bit less for 6 weeks. Gotta keep motivated knowing that the gains are gonna slow. 13 weeks to get ripped up


I was worried that I wouldn't enjoy training as much as I did when i was on a higher dose, today though had my best leg day ever. I'm cruising for another 7 weeks and going again lol. I bulked and cut last time cos was in crap shap but now i'm in half decent shape thinking about an all out bulk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> So was your last 15 wk cycle partly bulk and cut?


Yeah mate. 8 weeks bulk/7 weeks cut.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I was worried that I wouldn't enjoy training as much as I did when i was on a higher dose, today though had my best leg day ever. I'm cruising for another 7 weeks and going again lol. I bulked and cut last time cos was in crap shap but now i'm in half decent shape thinking about an all out bulk.


Hope I'm the same. What happen to a 4 week only power cut. Your in a wicked position to lean bulk in the summer, keeping it lean when it's hot is what it's all about.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hope I'm the same. What happen to a 4 week only power cut. Your in a wicked position to lean bulk in the summer, keeping it lean when it's hot is what it's all about.


A lot if it's mental I think. You brain tells you you can't train as well off cycle. I just psyched myself up before every set and went nuts lol.

Yeah gonna stay lean, I don't mean an all out dirty bulk I just mean a whole bulking cycle instead of bulk/cut same cycle.

Still gonna do a power cut pre cycle mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So as I'm being creative tonight lol instead of having my shake with oats I decided to make pancakes with a scoop of whey in haha. Was fvcking nice.

For anyone interested they were-

100g plain flour

2 large eggs

300ml of milk

1 scoop unflavoured whey

Calories 972 Carbs 93g Fat 38g Protein 66g


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from a fasted 70min power walk with Jiinx. Was hard work with my legs fvcked from yesterday lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

**** man, good veins!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice progress mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> **** man, good veins!


Hopefully they stick around lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Nice progress mate


Cheers mate


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Dem veins though


your looking good mate

glad to see all the hard works paying off :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> your looking good mate
> 
> glad to see all the hard works paying off 1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thanks Shaun

Cheers Paul


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking good mate! You've accomplished a lot during this last cycle.

Any thoughts on trying different methods of training at any point?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking good mate! You've accomplished a lot during this last cycle.
> 
> Any thoughts on trying different methods of training at any point?


Cheers mate. I've dabbled with different routines but always come back to high volume because it works better for me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx woke me up at 5am throwing up,poor little bugger. Just took her for a 25min walk,get some fresh air.

Weighed in just to see if I need to adjust cals. Still 195lbs,so looking good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 166932


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Looking awesome mate, lilhomo


Thanks Al

All **** accepted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Mid bulk and this is making me want to get lean for summer lol


I'm always like that when I'm bulking,keep saying to myself should i stop now and cut?lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol just made a lil cake that fits my macros for today.










Cals 833

Protein 31 Carbs 92. Fat 40


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Good read this Journal mate, how did you find the bulk then turning to a cut mid cycle? Would you do it again?

Im considering doing something similar as I want so be lean for summer ?? would you say bulk then cut or cut then bulk as I know a few people on here like to do that?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Good read this Journal mate, how did you find the bulk then turning to a cut mid cycle? Would you do it again?
> 
> Im considering doing something similar as I want so be lean for summer ?? would you say bulk then cut or cut then bulk as I know a few people on here like to do that?


Found it great mate. Just lowered cals over a week and started cardio. Worked out really well. Would definitely do it again.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah I'd bulk first tbh


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 166932


legs are looking good mate

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Thinking I'm going to need to extend my cycle to cut straight after my bulk with summer coming. Initial plan was just 12wk bulk


I did 8 bulk/7 cut


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> legs are looking good mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Cheers Shaun

Cheers Paul


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today I've had a big bowl of Shreddies. A homemade victoria sponge with a scoop of whey in and 10 home made pancakes with a scoop of whey in. All fitting in my cals/macros.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Lifters.

Just done my second delt jab in to my virgin right delt,ached a bit after but feels fine now.

Chest/Abs today. Hitting em hard as per,lots of sets,lots of volume.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Lifters.
> 
> Just done my second delt jab in to my virgin right delt,ached a bit after but feels fine now.
> 
> ...


How much and what did you inject. I'm thinking about jabbing delts, but not sure on volume.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> How much and what did you inject. I'm thinking about jabbing delts, but not sure on volume.


Test e mate at 0.6ml of 275mg. So 165mg cos I'm cruising atm.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking good ya batty

I'm sat munching on a free box of chocolate creme Oreos

Forevabulkuntilicantseemypenis

What ya big 3 lifts at now?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking good ya batty
> 
> I'm sat munching on a free box of chocolate creme Oreos
> 
> ...


Dunno mate cos I go moderate weight for high volume. I squatted 140kg for one after already doing a lot of other squats. Rackpull is 200kg and bench is 110kg.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/Abs Done rudebwoy

Incline Smith Bench-About 15 sets. Ranging from 60kg-95kg

Flat Bench-About 10 sets. 60kg,40kg

Pec Deck-About 20 sets. Up and down the whole stack,heaviest being 134kg

Usual ab destruction.

Seem to be leaning out while maintaining weight. Nice lil recomp going on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So todays food has been this.

Meal 1 - 150g Shreddies with 400ml whole milk

Meal 2 - Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats

Meal 3 - Home made protein pancakes(8)

Meal4 - 250g broccolli,200g lean turkey mince and 4 home made chapattis

Meal 5 - Shake with 500ml whole milk and 50g oats

Protein-234g Carbs-433g Fat-110g

Jobs a goodun.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all.

Just weighed myself and I'm down 1lb to 194lbs. Was also this weight on Sunday so I'm obviously losing weight on 3600 cals so gonna up em to 3800 from today.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chapattis?. Where do you live mate?. I thought, we indians only eat chapattis..lol



FelonE said:


> So todays food has been this.
> 
> Meal 1 - 150g Shreddies with 400ml whole milk
> 
> ...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Chapattis?. Where do you live mate?. I thought, we indians only eat chapattis..lol


Oxford,Uk mate. Love chapattis lol.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

:thumbup1: , Which flour do you use for making chapatti?, wheat or gram or mix kind of things?. Me too found chapatti better than oats, same calories with way too less cost 


FelonE said:


> Oxford,Uk mate. Love chapattis lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> :thumbup1: , Which flour do you use for making chapatti?, wheat or gram or mix kind of things?. Me too found chapatti better than oats, same calories with way too less cost


Just plain flour mate. Been experimenting with making different home made ways of getting cals in. Makes things a bit more interesting.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great. You can try making chapatti by mixing Wheat flour, Chickpeas flour and Pearl millet flour. A good carb and protein meal with well amount of fibers. Give it a try



FelonE said:


> Just plain flour mate. Been experimenting with making different home made ways of getting cals in. Makes things a bit more interesting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Great. You can try making chapatti by mixing Wheat flour, Chickpeas flour and Pearl millet flour. A good carb and protein meal with well amount of fibers. Give it a try


I'll look it up mate,cheers. Have also been making my own protein pancakes by just adding a scoop of whey to a basic pancake recipe,really nice as well.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally got my T3 from Mexico this morning, 75mcg capsules as the ones I usually get are out of stock (so they gave me an extra box of this stuff as compensation, results). Was expecting to get the "hypomanic" feeling from taking a high dose right off the bat (been running 1 Bitiron a day whilst waiting for these after the delays, so 12.5mcg T3 & 50mcg T4) but not had it thankfully. Definitely feeling more energetic though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from an hours power walk with Jiinx. That's how WE stay lean.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just spent half hour in the bathroom practising my notoriously sh1t rear lat spread,sweating my t1ts off now lol.

It's still not brilliant but it's getting a lil better.

View attachment 167230


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just spent half hour in the bathroom practising my notoriously sh1t rear lat spread,sweating my t1ts off now lol.
> 
> It's still not brilliant but it's getting a lil better.


Lol that's much better than your previous attempt, backs looking good. I'm the same mate ain't got a clue how to do it.

tan has come on nicely as well. Got them lucky prison pants on again ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol that's much better than your previous attempt, backs looking good. I'm the same mate ain't got a clue how to do it.
> 
> tan has come on nicely as well. Got them lucky prison pants on again ;-)


It's getting thicker slowly,just can't get the hang of the lat spread at all. I practise it loads lol. Yeah nice and brown now. P1ss off they're not prison pants lol fvcker.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's getting thicker slowly,just can't get the hang of the lat spread at all. I practise it loads lol. Yeah nice and brown now. P1ss off they're not prison pants lol fvcker.


Have you watched the YouTube vids on how to do it? I tried a few weeks back but only once and fvcked it off, I'll leave it to the big boys lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

prison pants are just blue anyways haha

looking good mate, im $hit at doing lat spread aswell :lol:

does that tat say Evil between your shoulders?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you watched the YouTube vids on how to do it? I tried a few weeks back but only once and fvcked it off, I'll leave it to the big boys lol


Yeah,didn't help. I'm a rear lat retard lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> prison pants are just blue anyways haha
> 
> looking good mate, im $hit at doing lat spread aswell :lol:
> 
> does that tat say Evil between your shoulders?


Yeah.....I was young lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just spent half hour in the bathroom practising my notoriously sh1t rear lat spread,sweating my t1ts off now lol.
> 
> It's still not brilliant but it's getting a lil better.
> 
> View attachment 167230


Looks like you have no hands lol

Tan is coming on well


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like you have no hands lol
> 
> Tan is coming on well


Lol Bowls accident. Getting there innit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning gym rats.

Just took my waist measurement and it's 33 1/2 inches now. Was 38 at the end of my bulk lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate, bet it feels like you have lost more


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Adz said:


> Good stuff mate, bet it feels like you have lost more


I feel tiny but when I'm in the gym I look big compared to most of them in there lol. Told someone how much I weigh the other day and he said fvck off you're more than 14 stone haha, the lean illusion.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just spent half hour in the bathroom practising my notoriously sh1t rear lat spread,sweating my t1ts off now lol.
> 
> It's still not brilliant but it's getting a lil better.
> 
> View attachment 167230


Fvck mate leaned up well! Looking sick!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I feel tiny but when I'm in the gym I look big compared to most of them in there lol. Told someone how much I weigh the other day and he said fvck off you're more than 14 stone haha, the lean illusion.


Lol same with me, everyone's like your big for your age and I'm like shut up be quiet haha ask how much I weigh and they're shocked haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Fvck mate leaned up well! Looking sick!!


Appreciate it mate thanks


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Appreciate it mate thanks


It looks like you hVe no hands though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Arms got smashed. Probably a good 60 or so sets. Stoopid pump.

Was another 'enhanced' guy in the gym today. Can tell the difference between natty guys and not. We were the two biggest fvckers there. The difference in physiques is very noticeable lol. Don't get me wrong there's some good conditioned natty guys in there but they just don't look as muscular,vascular.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a 'One Pan Van Damme' tonight lol.

Turkey mince,broccoli, potatoes and half a tin of chopped tomatoes. Lovely jubbly.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had a nice big slice of Victoria sponge (I made) after.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Had a nice big slice of Victoria sponge (I made) after.


You'll be on Great British Bake Off before we know it!! 

I know what you mean about the assisted guys and natty guys in the gym.

Same 5/6 guys in the weights room at my place each morning, me and one other are defo assisted.

Delts are the tell tale sign lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be on Great British Bake Off before we know it!!
> 
> I know what you mean about the assisted guys and natty guys in the gym.
> 
> ...


Mrs mate has gone baking crazy,keeps bringing brownies round lol. Got me in to it now.

Yeah the difference is really noticeable. Mine and mateys physiques look a lot more exaggerated if you know what i mean. I don't know him but he kept watching me train and gave me a knowing smile lol. Like a secret code between juicers haha.

Agree about the delts,like big round boulders.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Mate looking great!! I have been trying to find your cycle I got the test E but couldn't find how much and for how long, well I got to page 5 and sacked it off! Mine is still staring at me waiting for my bloods to come back right, so frustrating! I have test E, test P, sus, tbol and var teasing the Fvck out of me at the minute!! :cursing: Can you post it up or point me to it, cheers :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Mrs mate has gone baking crazy,keeps bringing brownies round lol. Got me in to it now.
> 
> Yeah the difference is really noticeable. Mine and mateys physiques look a lot more exaggerated if you know what i mean. I don't know him but he kept watching me train and gave me a knowing smile lol. Like a secret code between juicers haha.
> 
> Agree about the delts,like big round boulders.


Mate my Mrs did that last year, great ain't it lol

Can't wait to have some cake in a few weeks 

Haha, it is like that. People look at each other thinking "he's on" 

I love my boulders when pumped, on the treadmill I know all the skinny fat cúnts are looking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Mate looking great!! I have been trying to find your cycle I got the test E but couldn't find how much and for how long, well I got to page 5 and sacked it off! Mine is still staring at me waiting for my bloods to come back right, so frustrating! I have test E, test P, sus, tbol and var teasing the Fvck out of me at the minute!! :cursing: Can you post it up or point me to it, cheers :thumb:


Lol Test e @500mg weeks 1-15. Winny @50mg weeks 9-15. T3 @50mcg weeks 13-15. 0,5mg adex e3d at first then eod then at the end 1mg a day for about a week. That was it mate.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Got any pics before your bulk to see how fat u was? :lol: and a pic now?

Can't wait to lean up, I feel such a fat cnut. You got the feeling, of feeling tiny while cutting? I always do and its horrible.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Mate my Mrs did that last year, great ain't it lol
> 
> Can't wait to have some cake in a few weeks
> 
> ...


Not trying to sound like a big headed [email protected] but because there's like me and one other juicer in at the time I train I seem to be getting lots of 'mirers when I train. Also getting a lot of people asking for nutrition/training advice lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol Test e @500mg weeks 1-15. Winny @50mg weeks 9-15. T3 @50mcg weeks 13-15. 0,5mg adex e3d at first then eod then at the end 1mg a day for about a week. That was it mate.


How'd u find that T3 addition? Anything noticeable in that time?

Love a juicy delt pump too :thumb:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol Test e @500mg weeks 1-15. Winny @50mg weeks 9-15. T3 @50mcg weeks 13-15. 0,5mg adex e3d at first then eod then at the end 1mg a day for about a week. That was it mate.


Cheers mate I was curious how much test just goes to show you don't need that much for some serious changes to happen. At what point did you really notice the changes before or after week 9?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not trying to sound like a big headed [email protected] but because there's like me and one other juicer in at the time I train I seem to be getting lots of 'mirers when I train. Also getting a lot of people asking for nutrition/training advice lol.


Not big headed at all mate, it's what happens.

99% of gym goers don't do a diet, they just go to say they go. Eat crap, drink beer.

We're that 1% and that's why we stand out! Same at work, always people asking for advice on diets. Loads have asked me and only one woman has stuck to it since the new year and bless her she's lost a stone and had never been so happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Got any pics before your bulk to see how fat u was? :lol: and a pic now?
> 
> Can't wait to lean up, I feel such a fat cnut. You got the feeling, of feeling tiny while cutting? I always do and its horrible.



View attachment 167281
View attachment 167282


Pic 1. First day back at gym

Pic 2. End of bulk

Avi-Now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> Cheers mate I was curious how much test just goes to show you don't need that much for some serious changes to happen. At what point did you really notice the changes before or after week 9?


I noticed 'feeling on' around week 4 or 5,strength went up quicker though. Because i was pretty fat to start with I did notice I'd got bigger but didn't really see good changes until I started cutting.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> How'd u find that T3 addition? Anything noticeable in that time?
> 
> Love a juicy delt pump too :thumb:


Yeah appetite went up,was proper hungry and the fat was literally melting day by day mate.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167281
> View attachment 167282
> 
> 
> ...


Top stuff. I have hope, I'm probably same as you at end of bulk fatness wise haha.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah appetite went up,was proper hungry and the fat was literally melting day by day mate.


Cheers will give it a look mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Not big headed at all mate, it's what happens.
> 
> 99% of gym goers don't do a diet, they just go to say they go. Eat crap, drink beer.
> 
> We're that 1% and that's why we stand out! Same at work, always people asking for advice on diets. Loads have asked me and only one woman has stuck to it since the new year and bless her she's lost a stone and had never been so happy


It's a nice feeling isn't it. I remember when I very first joined the gym @like 10 stone or something,could barely bench 10's each side lol. Felt like a right dweeb compared to the others there.......the same others that are half my size now lol.

This is why I love this forum because in the real world I don't know anyone who is in to training/nutrition like I am. As soon as someone asks me a question I'm off chatting about it for about 3hrs lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Top stuff. I have hope, I'm probably same as you at end of bulk fatness wise haha.


People told me not to bulk,said I should cut first........I knew something they didn't lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it. I remember when I very first joined the gym @like 10 stone or something,could barely bench 10's each side lol. Felt like a right dweeb compared to the others there.......the same others that are half my size now lol.
> 
> This is why I love this forum because in the real world I don't know anyone who is in to training/nutrition like I am. As soon as someone asks me a question I'm off chatting about it for about 3hrs lol.


Exactly that! Despite not posting so much I'm always learning and reading on here, the forums helped me sh1t loads.

Was a full blown natty before I started too as well. Now I'm 3 cycles in and shaping up like I never have before and always get excited to share any knowledge I can


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it. I remember when I very first joined the gym @like 10 stone or something,could barely bench 10's each side lol. Felt like a right dweeb compared to the others there.......the same others that are half my size now lol.
> 
> This is why I love this forum because in the real world I don't know anyone who is in to training/nutrition like I am. As soon as someone asks me a question I'm off chatting about it for about 3hrs lol.


Haha them were the days

Someone came into the gym benching 30kg dumbbells and I was like WOW that guys fcking beast

I was curling 30kg dumbbells yesterday lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Haha them were the days
> 
> Someone came into the gym benching 30kg dumbbells and I was like WOW that guys fcking beast
> 
> I was curling 30kg dumbbells yesterday lol


Lol I was getting a few stares with 20kg plates on the ez bar today,after I'd already done about 10 sets previous building up haha. Veins trying to burst out my arms and shoulders......GRRR FVCKING LOVE THAT SH1T.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just spent half hour in the bathroom practising my notoriously sh1t rear lat spread,sweating my t1ts off now lol.
> 
> It's still not brilliant but it's getting a lil better.
> 
> View attachment 167230


Looking good but you do look abit like your disabled on that pic lol

Themolidide or whatever it was like your arms arnt fully formed aha

And practise looking in the mirror getting your lats up an out from the front then do the same but take the pic from behind lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Looking good but you do look abit like your disabled on that pic lol
> 
> Themolidide or whatever it was like your arms arnt fully formed aha
> 
> And practise looking in the mirror getting your lats up an out from the front then do the same but take the pic from behind lol


Lol leave my unformed arms alone you.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I noticed 'feeling on' around week 4 or 5,strength went up quicker though. Because i was pretty fat to start with I did notice I'd got bigger but didn't really see good changes until I started cutting.


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's a nice feeling isn't it. I remember when I very first joined the gym @like 10 stone or something,could barely bench 10's each side lol. Felt like a right dweeb compared to the others there.......the same others that are half my size now lol.
> 
> This is why I love this forum because in the real world I don't know anyone who is in to training/nutrition like I am. As soon as someone asks me a question I'm off chatting about it for about 3hrs lol.


Haha, mate I was the same. 10st, could press for shít - still can't lol

But it's good to see how others look the same and we don't 

I can't do it anymore, soon as they say something like "tone up" I switch off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mate I was the same. 10st, could press for shít - still can't lol
> 
> But it's good to see how others look the same and we don't
> 
> I can't do it anymore, soon as they say something like "tone up" I switch off


I get p1ssed off with people telling me about they're £90 a kilo protein from Holland and Barratt lol. Fvck off with that sh1t.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I get p1ssed off with people telling me about they're £90 a kilo protein from Holland and Barratt lol. Fvck off with that sh1t.


I like the Maximuscle people, £50 for Cyclone. 8 scoops per tub lol

I've been there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I like the Maximuscle people, £50 for Cyclone. 8 scoops per tub lol
> 
> I've been there


Lol You can see how newbies get suckered in though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol You can see how newbies get suckered in though.


I know first hand lol

Had a spell on LA Muscle Creatine too...., £30 a tub


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I know first hand lol
> 
> Had a spell on LA Muscle Creatine too...., £30 a tub


Ffs Rob haha. Can't lie I used to take a Test Booster..........Not a single bit of test was boosted lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Mofos

Leg/Ab day today. Both are getting fvcking destroyed. Maximum volume/intensity as always.

Have a good day you horrible lot.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ffs Rob haha. Can't lie I used to take a Test Booster..........Not a single bit of test was boosted lol.


Pmsl mate I've tried them during pct and libido was amazing!

No GAINZ though brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl mate I've tried them during pct and libido was amazing!
> 
> No GAINZ though brah


What do you reckon to this Rob?

Weeks 1-15. 550mg Test e

Weeks 1-15. 300mg Equipoise

Weeks 9-15. 50mg Winstrol

I'm starting 6th April.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> What do you reckon to this Rob?
> 
> Weeks 1-15. 550mg Test e
> 
> ...


I'd drop the EQ or double it, tbh I've tried it and didn't get anything noticeable from it.

Could up the Test to 600mg and go with Mast instead of EQ @ 300/400mg EW.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd drop the EQ or double it, tbh I've tried it and didn't get anything noticeable from it.
> 
> Could up the Test to 600mg and go with Mast instead of EQ @ 300/400mg EW.


I'm genuinely clueless when it comes to cycles so been checking out the ones set out on steroid.com


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> What's the min length to run winny mate? Thinking of adding it to end of my cycle. Any bad sides etc?


I'm not sure mate but I ran it for 6 weeks at 50mg and apart from calf/back pumps had no other sides. Joints were fine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm genuinely clueless when it comes to cycles so been checking out the ones set out on steroid.com


Lean bulking?

My favourite lean bulk cycle to date was an 8 week one last year.

1.2g Test E each week

900mg Mast E each week

50mg Winny ED

My AVI pic was mid cycle 

Mast is lovely, keeps you dry and hardens you up well. Delts responded well to it too!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lean bulking?
> 
> My favourite lean bulk cycle to date was an 8 week one last year.
> 
> ...


Roughly how much did you gain/keep? Did you hold much water?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Roughly how much did you gain/keep? Did you hold much water?


No water mate, mast is a mild anti estrogen too  Win win!

Weight wise the diet was a recomp that I was doing with Big Jim. It worked a treat!

Scales stayed the same, BF dropped and LBM increased


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So legs done and fvcking battered. Now what a coincidence that my leg session ended at 12pm(food time)lol Straight in Greggs for a Mexican chicken thing and a Tuna Sub. Then the bus driver w4nker had no change for a tenner so had to go shop for sweets and a Mars bar haha. Good times.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Went abd bought 2 t-shirts so it'd of been rude not to take a changing room selfie lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So legs done and fvcking battered. Now what a coincidence that my leg session ended at 12pm(food time)lol Straight in Greggs for a Mexican chicken thing and a Tuna Sub. Then the bus driver w4nker had no change for a tenner so had to go shop for sweets and a Mars bar haha. Good times.


Fat príck


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

looking great Paul :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Fat príck


Yeah yeah lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> looking great Paul :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thank you Shaun

Cheers Paul


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Went abd bought 2 t-shirts so it'd of been rude not to take a changing room selfie lol.


Looking solid mate. This bulk should really whack the size on you. I've just been on NPP and loved it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Looking solid mate. This bulk should really whack the size on you. I've just been on NPP and loved it.


Hopefully mate. What's NPP?


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Hopefully mate. What's NPP?


Nandrolone Phenyl-propionate mate. Fast acting deca. IIRC you can jab it twice a week (I did m/w/f) and didn't get bloat of long estered deca which I had used previously.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Nandrolone Phenyl-propionate mate. Fast acting deca. IIRC you can jab it twice a week (I did m/w/f) and didn't get bloat of long estered deca which I had used previously.


Ideal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah yeah lol


Only jealous


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Only jealous


You must be leaning up nicely now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You must be leaning up nicely now.


I am mate, been a tough week though tbh. Tired from house move, appetite has been crap and feel small.

Week 6 of Winny on Monday, that's usually the point it messes with my appetite - think it's come early lol.

Looking forward to my carb up Sunday


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I am mate, been a tough week though tbh. Tired from house move, appetite has been crap and feel small.
> 
> Week 6 of Winny on Monday, that's usually the point it messes with my appetite - think it's come early lol.
> 
> Looking forward to my carb up Sunday


Yeah it's no fun dieting tbh. I'm finding it a lot easier to maintain than I did getting there.

Carb ups are fun though lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yeah it's no fun dieting tbh. I'm finding it a lot easier to maintain than I did getting there.
> 
> Carb ups are fun though lol.


That's the part in looking forward to, just a few sweet potatoes during the day will do me lol

Doesn't help that at work the canteen is full of junk! Creme eggs and mini eggs galore!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Appetites gone crazy today. Just polished off a fvck off bowl of Shreddies with a scoop of whey on and half a big packet of custard creams lol. Think when I blast again in a few weeks I might need to cut at the end lol. Might start doing 15 mins cardio after each workout.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Appetites gone crazy today. Just polished off a fvck off bowl of Shreddies with a scoop of whey on and half a big packet of custard creams lol. Think when I blast again in a few weeks I might need to cut at the end lol. Might start doing 15 mins cardio after each workout.[/QUO
> 
> shreddies in the afternoon! living the dream FelonE :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Appetites gone crazy today. Just polished off a fvck off bowl of Shreddies with a scoop of whey on and half a big packet of custard creams lol. Think when I blast again in a few weeks I might need to cut at the end lol. Might start doing 15 mins cardio after each workout.


Sugar lol hungry again after 30 mins lol

Bet you could do a few boxes of shreddies a day! Frosted ones that is


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You not interested in trying Tren yet @FelonE ?

Bet you can't wait for the next cycle considering last success with test/winny. You gonna lean bulk?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> Oh yes. Rebellious


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Sugar lol hungry again after 30 mins lol
> 
> Bet you could do a few boxes of shreddies a day! Frosted ones that is


Easily mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> You not interested in trying Tren yet @FelonE ?
> 
> Bet you can't wait for the next cycle considering last success with test/winny. You gonna lean bulk?


I am interested. Just can't decide what to do lol. Did well on a basic cycle but then would like to try it.......Oh I don't know lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha, there's so many compounds it's difficult to choose tbh.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha, there's so many compounds it's difficult to choose tbh.


Like a kid in a sweet shop lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just designed some trainers lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered 3 vials of Apollo Rip 240. Now will I be able to wait a few more weeks is the question lol.

@R0BLET


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered 3 vials of Apollo Rip 240. Now will I be able to wait a few more weeks is the question lol.
> 
> @R0BLET


Haha good man, looking forward to the rip blend results!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha good man, looking forward to the rip blend results!


Should be interesting lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered 3 vials of Apollo Rip 240. Now will I be able to wait a few more weeks is the question lol.
> 
> @R0BLET


Haha! Good lad. Welcome to tren


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Just ordered 3 vials of Apollo Rip 240. Now will I be able to wait a few more weeks is the question lol.
> 
> @R0BLET


It was really good when I used it last summer, my delts have never been so cut and veiny lol

I had a bit of PIP after every jab, but I've heard it's been reforumulated since..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> It was really good when I used it last summer, my delts have never been so cut and veiny lol
> 
> I had a bit of PIP after every jab, but I've heard it's been reforumulated since..


I've only done a test/winny cycle and had really good results. I think I'll respond well with it,seem to respond well to anything lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning camp w4nkers

So after a biscuit,sweet and general food binge yesterday lol woke up had a massive sh1t and looking lean again,sweet as a nut haha.

Just been over the field with Jiinx and she robbed someones football so we kicked that round for a bit,cardio done.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna do a mini log on this log when I start this Rip240. Pics to see the difference made(if any).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Decided to try and give up smoking today,no e-cigs etc. The cravings are similar to food cravings to me so just gonna stuff my face for the next week or two until the cravings are more manageable. If the abs go in to hiding so be it cos I really wanna do this.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do a mini log on this log when I start this Rip240. Pics to see the difference made(if any).


You'll defo see a difference mate  You'll love it!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll defo see a difference mate  You'll love it!


Good good.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Decided to try and give up smoking today,no e-cigs etc. The cravings are similar to food cravings to me so just gonna stuff my face for the next week or two until the cravings are more manageable. If the abs go in to hiding so be it cos I really wanna do this.


good luck with stopping Paul...

my wife stopped smoking over 10 years ago,she was a crabbit cvnt for a while,but she did it mate

she used patches for the first few weeks,then nothing,she took up doing the Moonwalk marathons for breast cancer charities,she said the training etc helped

the only time she craved was if she had a drink,that lasted a couple of years,but she only drinks 3 to 5 times per year,special occasions etc

i'm still smoking though mate

tried stopping a few times,but my bedtime joints couldn't be replaced,i tried,pipes,bongs,hash vaporizers,but it wasn't the same

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't had one yet today,eaten a sh1tload of food lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Haven't had one yet today,eaten a sh1tload of food lol.


List of food please......

Lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Decided to try and give up smoking today,no e-cigs etc. The cravings are similar to food cravings to me so just gonna stuff my face for the next week or two until the cravings are more manageable. If the abs go in to hiding so be it cos I really wanna do this.


Hope you ain't gonna be one of them that ends up a fat cvnt and blames it on giving up smoking lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> List of food please......
> 
> Lol


As soon as it hit 12pm I had 300g Caramel Digestives with a massive bowl of Shreddies,then about an hour later 8 pancakes.Just had a shake with oats and making brownies loool. Still craving a *** though ffs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Hope you ain't gonna be one of them that ends up a fat cvnt and blames it on giving up smoking lol


Nah brudda,will be on tren soon.....ain't no thing but a chicken wing haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> As soon as it hit 12pm I had 300g Caramel Digestives with a massive bowl of Shreddies,then about an hour later 8 pancakes.Just had a shake with oats and making brownies loool. Still craving a *** though ffs.


Haha you like your biscuits don't you lol. I ain't got a sweet tooth at all. If I fancy a snack it's normally a sandwich or something. I have the occasional chocolate bar once in a blue moon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> As soon as it hit 12pm I had 300g Caramel Digestives with a massive bowl of Shreddies,then about an hour later 8 pancakes.Just had a shake with oats and making brownies loool. Still craving a *** though ffs.


Caramel digestives..... Drool! Love those with a cuppa lol

I'm coming round yours later to rob the brownies 

Keep at it mate, gonna be tough I imagine!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha you like your biscuits don't you lol. I ain't got a sweet tooth at all. If I fancy a snack it's normally a sandwich or something. I have the occasional chocolate bar once in a blue moon


I just like food mate and biscuits with a cuppa is a quick way of getting some in ya lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Caramel digestives..... Drool! Love those with a cuppa lol
> 
> I'm coming round yours later to rob the brownies
> 
> Keep at it mate, gonna be tough I imagine!!


It is hard cos I'm a heavy smoker too and soon as I get stressed my body screams for nicotine,really hard not to give in.

I'll put the kettle on and save you some brownies ready for ya carb up lol.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> As soon as it hit 12pm I had 300g Caramel Digestives with a massive bowl of Shreddies,then about an hour later 8 pancakes.Just had a shake with oats and making brownies loool. Still craving a *** though ffs.


you can do it mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> you can do it mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


I genuinely don't think I can mate lol. I feel like murdering someone already,don't think I'll be jumping on Tren while I feel like this.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I genuinely don't think I can mate lol. I feel like murdering someone already,don't think I'll be jumping on Tren while I feel like this.


tren not a great idea in the midst of stopping smoking...

ffs god help Oxford 

i tried and failed a few times,the first time i turned into a fat cvnt lol

just go with the flow my friend

cheers shaun


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I genuinely don't think I can mate lol. I feel like murdering someone already,don't think I'll be jumping on Tren while I feel like this.


Keep busy mate, anything to take your mind of it. It'll be worth it in the end. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not gonna lie I've caved in.I'm a highly strung moody cvnt at the best of times but even staying busy,stuffing my face didn't stop me wanting to skin someone alive and eat their warm flesh.

Bring on the Tren lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not gonna lie I've caved in.I'm a highly strung moody cvnt at the best of times but even staying busy,stuffing my face didn't stop me wanting to skin someone alive and eat their warm flesh.
> 
> Bring on the Tren lol.


Get vaping lol

Loads of people at work have switched and some have even weened off those.

Start again next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Get vaping lol
> 
> Loads of people at work have switched and some have even weened off those.
> 
> Start again next week


Already tried it mate,still got cravings. Gonna buy some Champix next time I cruise.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Already tried it mate,still got cravings. Gonna buy some Champix next time I cruise.


champix is $hite mate i used it , doesnt work...

well didnt work for me anyways


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> champix is $hite mate i used it , doesnt work...
> 
> well didnt work for me anyways


Is it? Fvxk that then. P1sses me off cos I've got willpower when I'm dieting etc but just can't stop smoking.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Is it? Fvxk that then. P1sses me off cos I've got willpower when I'm dieting etc but just can't stop smoking.


you and me both mate ive tried a few times, im just gona switch to a ecig with low mg nicotine for a month then swap to 0mg nicotine one see if that does the trick


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> you and me both mate ive tried a few times, im just gona switch to a ecig with low mg nicotine for a month then swap to 0mg nicotine one see if that does the trick


I've got them too,don't work for me. I gave up for 9months in jail and had a cell full of tobacco cos I was double bubbling. Day I got out my mate took me for a beer and curry and started again.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been vaping for a year a 4 months now with no smoking bar once a month or so I'll have a cigar and not been too bad,really wanna give up the vaping now as well.i tried champix was sh1t for me too


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> I've been vaping for a year a 4 months now with no smoking bar once a month or so I'll have a cigar and not been too bad,really wanna give up the vaping now as well.i tried champix was sh1t for me too


That's the thing with vaping and ecigs,you're still addicted to nicotine.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I don't feel I've given anything up really just switched how I deliver the same thing


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FelonE said:


> That's the thing with vaping and ecigs,you're still addicted to nicotine.


thats why im going to change to 0mg nicotine eliquids next month, then once a month has past, ya sorted no more smoking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bora said:


> thats why im going to change to 0mg nicotine eliquids next month, then once a month has past, ya sorted no more smoking


Keep us updated mate. Good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah I don't feel I've given anything up really just switched how I deliver the same thing


Exactly, just taking out the harmful chemicals really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good Moaning

Just weighed in @197lbs,happy with that. Woke up at fvcking 5 so got my jab in while watching Babestation lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from Jiinxs half hour power walk and when we walked past the park some bloke was working out . I said getting it in early mate,he said yeah man do you want to join me lol. If I didn't have the dog I might of had a lil warm up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Forgot to ask mate, how big was your calorie deficit during your cut?


Well I'm maintaining at around 3800-4000 atm and I started off cutting at 2700 then 2400 and at the end 2000.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chest/abs done

Flat bench

Incline bench

Incline db flyes

Dips(some with chain round neck cos I'm gangsta like that)

Usual abs

8mins on sunbed after.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just spent about hour and a half reading through this log lol!!

Great work though mate your looking very well and I'm interested to see how you develop 

Going to keep an eye in here for sure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Just spent about hour and a half reading through this log lol!!
> 
> Great work though mate your looking very well and I'm interested to see how you develop
> 
> Going to keep an eye in here for sure.


Yeah it's quite long lol. Thanks mate I'm trying.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Chest/abs done
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Jewellery chains?

Proper G ain't ya


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Jewellery chains?
> 
> Proper G ain't ya


Yeah blud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My shizzle is gonna be here tomorrow,gonna be hard waiting another 3 weeks lol. @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My shizzle is gonna be here tomorrow,gonna be hard waiting another 3 weeks lol. @R0BLET


I give you 3 hours


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I give you 3 hours


Fvck me you're optimistic lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me you're optimistic lol.


Crack on with it lol

How long you cruised for? I did 4 weeks last time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Crack on with it lol
> 
> How long you cruised for? I did 4 weeks last time


3 weeks last Sunday,like to start things on a Monday so next Monday it is probably lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> 3 weeks last Sunday,like to start things on a Monday so next Monday it is probably lol.


Do it! Lol

And yes you are thick


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

lol suppose it makes Monday's misery a little more manageable.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do it! Lol
> 
> And yes you are thick


Who needs educashion when you got mucsels.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Do it! Lol
> 
> And yes you are thick


Rob thx for delt tip other day. I'v been having antihistamines like you said hoping it's gonna go soon but today it's spread, lower and right round to my bicep. I've got a banging headache and sniffling too, flu symptons... u say u had it before, anything similar to this? How long to clear up? F'n EO sucks 

Soz 4 hijack FelonE :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> lol suppose it makes Monday's misery a little more manageable.


Gonna make the Mrs manageable Monday a misery lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gonna make the Mrs manageable Monday a misery lol.


Haha yeh it will indeed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Rob thx for delt tip other day. I'v been having antihistamines like you said hoping it's gonna go soon but today it's spread, lower and right round to my bicep. I've got a banging headache and sniffling too, flu symptons... u say u had it before, anything similar to this? How long to clear up? F'n EO sucks
> 
> Soz 4 hijack FelonE :tongue:


A few days tbh mate, take 200mg ibuprofen 3 times a day and 600mg before bed. It'll go mate


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> A few days tbh mate, take 200mg ibuprofen 3 times a day and 600mg before bed. It'll go mate


Cheers bud, will do. Shame I don't get on with the EO tbh cause the torrip I was using has that nice addition of mtren lol. Rip240 all the way for me now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Cheers bud, will do. Shame I don't get on with the EO tbh cause the torrip I was using has that nice addition of mtren lol. Rip240 all the way for me now


I genuinely feel like a kid waiting for Xmas waiting for Monday now haha.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I genuinely feel like a kid waiting for Xmas waiting for Monday now haha.


Haha, glad u made the trentastic choice. If you still have some of that T3 left over get on it when the gear arrives and you'll be fat melting furnace lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Haha, glad u made the trentastic choice. If you still have some of that T3 left over get on it when the gear arrives and you'll be fat melting furnace lol


Got a couple of weeks worth left,same with winny. Gonna pile the cals in and try and gain a bit but from what I've read it's hard to bulk on tren.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Got a couple of weeks worth left,same with winny. Gonna pile the cals in and try and gain a bit but from what I've read it's hard to bulk on tren.


Yeah apparently, would be for u if u have such a fast metabolism already lol. Least you can eat absolutely **** loads and stay shredded lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah apparently, would be for u if u have such a fast metabolism already lol. Least you can eat absolutely **** loads and stay shredded lol


Bulk and shred at the same time sounds like a win win lol.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bulk and shred at the same time sounds like a win win lol.


Ha ha yeah it does. Results im getting on this Apollo gear are great mate honestly. I'm losing fat by the day and my weights still the same. Stronger, leaner and not any of the bad sides from Tren. Suspecting this is the high tren ratio so rip240s just a win all round from me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Ha ha yeah it does. Results im getting on this Apollo gear are great mate honestly. I'm losing fat by the day and my weights still the same. Stronger, leaner and not any of the bad sides from Tren. Suspecting this is the high tren ratio so rip240s just a win all round from me


How long you running it for mate?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How long you running it for mate?


10 week, i'm 5 week and 3 days in.

Probably cruise then it'll be the same gear again on an epic bulk before summer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> 10 week, i'm 5 week and 3 days in.
> 
> Probably cruise then it'll be the same gear again on an epic bulk before summer


I've got 3 vials which at 3ml a week will do me for 10 weeks as well. Thinking about staying on T3 full time.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've got 3 vials which at 3ml a week will do me for 10 weeks as well. Thinking about staying on T3 full time.


Yeah that's all I use mate 3ml. Tried adding a little more but doesnt really matter when results are as good


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I've got 3 vials which at 3ml a week will do me for 10 weeks as well. Thinking about staying on T3 full time.


N the T3 must have madea good impression in them two weeks then lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Yeah that's all I use mate 3ml. Tried adding a little more but doesnt really matter when results are as good


That's it,maximum results on minimum dose.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> N the T3 must have madea good impression in them two weeks then lol


Lol yeah it's great stuff. Got a monster appetite but don't wanna get fat haha.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol yeah it's great stuff. Got a monster appetite but don't wanna get fat haha.


Haha tell me about it. Gonna give this a bash mate cheers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Cheers bud, will do. Shame I don't get on with the EO tbh cause the torrip I was using has that nice addition of mtren lol. Rip240 all the way for me now


Me neither tbh mate. That's why I've gone with regency for the test p and mast p as its EO free 

Rip240 has been good though


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Me neither tbh mate. That's why I've gone with regency for the test p and mast p as its EO free
> 
> Rip240 has been good though


Think all regency are EO free is that right? Got some test from there so will use for next cruise


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Think all regency are EO free is that right? Got some test from there so will use for next cruise


What's EO?


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's EO?


Death for me mate lol - Ethyl Oleate. It's a carrier some people are allergic to, quite good for making gear pip free (for some) but if you're allergic it can write you off. Rip240 doesn't use it - so you'll be fine, but the Torrip did hence my delt thread the other day.

My first time using it I got brave and did 3ml in a virgin quad not knowing I was allergic. The worst pip and the worst flu I've ever had in about 4 hours from pinning and it lasted a full week, terrible lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Death for me mate lol - Ethyl Oleate. It's a carrier some people are allergic to, quite good for making gear pip free (for some) but if you're allergic it can write you off. Rip240 doesn't use it - so you'll be fine, but the Torrip did hence my delt thread the other day.
> 
> My first time using it I got brave and did 3ml in a virgin quad not knowing I was allergic. The worst pip and the worst flu I've ever had in about 4 hours from pinning and it lasted a full week, terrible lol


Sh1t man that's not good.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sh1t man that's not good.


lol yeah, if you've not used really high concentration gear you might have avoided it. typically used in high mg/ml stuff

Saying that, when d-hacks brought new range of oils out I got their sustanon (250mg/ml) n thats what did it to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> lol yeah, if you've not used really high concentration gear you might have avoided it. typically used in high mg/ml stuff
> 
> Saying that, when d-hacks brought new range of oils out I got their sustanon (250mg/ml) n thats what did it to me.


I'll stick with stuff I've used or is non EO then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marcusmaximus said:


> Think all regency are EO free is that right? Got some test from there so will use for next cruise


Yup. I tried the tren and it was spot on, works for me


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Yup. I tried the tren and it was spot on, works for me


Thanks bud


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Muscle Hunters

Well yesterday I must easily of done in 5000 cals,woke up lean as always lol. It's crazy atm,dunno if it's because I'm leaner and carrying more muscle mass,whether it's because I'm cruising now,whether it's my crazy metabolism or the IF I've been following for a while. Probably a combination of all of them. Started on 50mcg of T3 though today just to be sure haha.

Told the Mrs I'm starting the Tren on Monday,she said lord help us lol. She's good really cos some girls would just shut it down,especially because I've been honest about possible sides but she's very understanding and knows what I'm trying to achieve.

Been reading up on peoples experiences/results on tren and it's made me very excited to use it lol. Being fairly lean already it should do me well I reckon.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Morning Muscle Hunters
> 
> Well yesterday I must easily of done in 5000 cals,woke up lean as always lol. It's crazy atm,dunno if it's because I'm leaner and carrying more muscle mass,whether it's because I'm cruising now,whether it's my crazy metabolism or the IF I've been following for a while. Probably a combination of all of them. Started on 50mcg of T3 though today just to be sure haha.
> 
> ...


Morning, bet you're sitting at the door waiting for the postman to knock now :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> Morning, bet you're sitting at the door waiting for the postman to knock now :lol:


Itching to go mate lol. Postman doesn't come here until about 12,lazy cvnt. I remember back in the days when the post would arrive at like 8am. Postman gives not a single fvck these days.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Itching to go mate lol. Postman doesn't come here until about 12,lazy cvnt. I remember back in the days when the post would arrive at like 8am. Postman gives not a single fvck these days.


lol, at my office mine is massively overweight, n he can never be arsd bringing my parcels up to my unit (the first floor isn't manned, he has to go upstairs) and literally everytime there's something that requires a signature, he writes a post card saying missed delivery and takes it back to the depot to avoid the stairs.

I've been waiting for deliveries a couple of times on the bottom floor knowing he's lazy as and seen him tear up 2 delivery cards already wrote out before he got to our building, like he sees the package on a morning and thinks "ah sht, it's them stairs again better not go up" lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Morning Muscle Hunters
> 
> Well yesterday I must easily of done in 5000 cals,woke up lean as always lol. It's crazy atm,dunno if it's because I'm leaner and carrying more muscle mass,whether it's because I'm cruising now,whether it's my crazy metabolism or the IF I've been following for a while. Probably a combination of all of them. Started on 50mcg of T3 though today just to be sure haha.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll be fine mate, just makes you feel great!! The anger side for me is just I snap at little things lol

Then you realise that's the tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

marcusmaximus said:


> lol, at my office mine is massively overweight, n he can never be arsd bringing my parcels up to my unit (the first floor isn't manned, he has to go upstairs) and literally everytime there's something that requires a signature, he writes a post card saying missed delivery and takes it back to the depot to avoid the stairs.
> 
> I've been waiting for deliveries a couple of times on the bottom floor knowing he's lazy as and seen him tear up 2 delivery cards already wrote out before he got to our building, like he sees the package on a morning and thinks "ah sht, it's them stairs again better not go up" lol.


See I'd see that as a cardio excuse lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine mate, just makes you feel great!! The anger side for me is just I snap at little things lol
> 
> Then you realise that's the tren


Because I'm aware of it it'll be cool.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Because I'm aware of it it'll be cool.


Don't stop smoking yet lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

FelonE said:


> See I'd see that as a cardio excuse lol


It is haha, just so annoying when I'm waiting for new stuff, having to go to the parcel depot and wait in a awkward queue.

I have to order my gear in advance sometimes knowing there's an extra day delay from lazy royal mail man lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Back Day Done

V-Grip Pulldowns

Wide Grip Pulldowns

One Arm Machine Rows

Wide Grip Seated Rows

Rack Pulls

Did a bit of ab work to finish,not a lot though.

8kg Medicine Ball side twists

Jackdaws ss Double Crunch ss Crunch ss Lying Leg Raises.

In other news the postman delivered me a naughty little parcel lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Done
> 
> V-Grip Pulldowns
> 
> ...


I'll go with 2.45pm you'll have tren coursing your veins


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'll go with 2.45pm you'll have tren coursing your veins


I'm so tempted,it's sat on my desk giving me evils lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Back Day Done
> 
> V-Grip Pulldowns
> 
> ...


Picies of the parcel has got to go up surely :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The cheeky little trio


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't even bother @R0BLET lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm so tempted,it's sat on my desk giving me evils lol.


You can smell the gainz......

I'm going with 1pm now


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The cheeky little trio


have you used Apollo before? Everybody seems to rate it! I would like to try it but my sources don't stock it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You can smell the gainz......
> 
> I'm going with 1pm now


I haven't even moved them since they came. Trying to ignore them but they keep whispering my name.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> have you used Apollo before? Everybody seems to rate it! I would like to try it but my sources don't stock it


No,first time mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> have you used Apollo before? Everybody seems to rate it! I would like to try it but my sources don't stock it


I like it 

Your source sucks


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

some progress, logs like this make me want to run injectables, will start with some orals, and then try to find a way to get these bastards offshore, or some sort of long ester that can last two weeks,

awesome progress though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I haven't even moved them since they came. Trying to ignore them but they keep whispering my name.


Pussy?

Strong name mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I like it
> 
> Your source sucks


Not just one source lol its a few of them! Bearing in mind I haven't run a proper cycle yet though I have time to build my list of sources up :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Not just one source lol its a few of them! Bearing in mind I haven't run a proper cycle yet though I have time to build my list of sources up :thumbup1:


More sources needed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Pussy?
> 
> Strong name mate


Why the fvck they calling your name?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why the fvck they calling your name?


I'm at the window..... Can smell the Rich Tea biscuits


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'm at the window..... Can smell the Rich Tea biscuits


Put them away now,fvcking banging on the cupboard door.....right attitude on em lol.

Haven't had them since my cut. Had 2 Boosts a min ago though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Put them away now,fvcking banging on the cupboard door.....right attitude on em lol.
> 
> Haven't had them since my cut. Had 2 Boosts a min ago though.


You'll wake up tomorrow with 3 vials on the pillow next to you. That's how powerful tren is mate!!

Lol you fat pr**k


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll wake up tomorrow with 3 vials on the pillow next to you. That's how powerful tren is mate!!
> 
> Lol you fat pr**k


Gonna do first jab in the morning lol.

T3 ftw


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do first jab in the morning lol.
> 
> T3 ftw



View attachment 167547


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do first jab in the morning lol.
> 
> T3 ftw


Is this a serious post, you jumping back on lol?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gonna do first jab in the morning lol.
> 
> T3 ftw


I didn't realise it was Monday tomorrow?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Is this a serious post, you jumping back on lol?


Yep.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> I didn't realise it was Monday tomorrow?


Time flies lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep.


Haha. Fvck me mate what happened to your will power lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha. Fvck me mate what happened to your will power lol


It's gone lol. After this just gonna cruise til winter.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's gone lol. After this just gonna cruise til winter.


Yeah ok mate we all believe you :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Yeah ok mate we all believe you :confused1:


Srs mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Srs mate.


That's what they all say


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> That's what they all say


Winter starts in August doesn't it?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Winter starts in August doesn't it?


Lol. I've been thinking of cutting the cruise short too. Gotta stay strong 4 more weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol. I've been thinking of cutting the cruise short too. Gotta stay strong 4 more weeks lol


How long you been cruising now?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> How long you been cruising now?


Fvcking ages mate

2 weeks :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Fvcking ages mate
> 
> 2 weeks


Sh1t man that's a long time,you just cruising forever?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sh1t man that's a long time,you just cruising forever?


Feels likes forever lol.

On a serious note though my strength has still been increasing although I don't feel or look as pumped. Gonna try and cruise for another 4 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Feels likes forever lol.
> 
> On a serious note though my strength has still been increasing although I don't feel or look as pumped. Gonna try and cruise for another 4 weeks


What are you going to run next?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's gone lol. After this just gonna cruise til winter.


Australia's winter?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Australia's winter?


G'Day mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You goin go mental and beat your wife to death with your dog haha

What doses ya running? Be prepared to eat on Tren! I'm on 4000+ and dbol and probably staying same weight

Dbol is amazing **** tho as is Tren


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You goin go mental and beat your wife to death with your dog haha
> 
> What doses ya running? Be prepared to eat on Tren! I'm on 4000+ and dbol and probably staying same weight
> 
> Dbol is amazing **** tho as is Tren


I'm eating 4000 to maintain atm lol.

Any lip or funny looks off the b1tch and I'll sew her fvcking eyelids up.........when she gets back from cheating on me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You goin go mental and beat your wife to death with your dog haha
> 
> What doses ya running? Be prepared to eat on Tren! I'm on 4000+ and dbol and probably staying same weight
> 
> Dbol is amazing **** tho as is Tren


Test P 210mg

Tren A 300mg

Mast 210mg


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Not just one source lol its a few of them! Bearing in mind I haven't run a proper cycle yet though I have time to build my list of sources up :thumbup1:


wouldnt take very long to find a source online lol...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Put them away now,fvcking banging on the cupboard door.....right attitude on em lol.
> 
> Haven't had them since my cut. Had 2 Boosts a min ago though.


havent had boost in a year or two lol, fcking nice they were


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

zyphy said:


> havent had boost in a year or two lol, fcking nice they were


Same.2 for a pound,couldn't resist.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What are you going to run next?


Test/tren/mast and t3 dosage I don't know yet. I've got d hacks t400and t3s and shpinx tren a. I'm thinking of going with apollo mast325

I go away 7 weeks in on a stag do so will drop the tren after 6 weeks and continue with test and mast for another 6 weeks until my summer hols and maybe add something else for 6 weeks then I'm done until next year!!!

Or am I :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just made my first loaf of bread.










COME AT ME BRO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so tomorrow I'll be starting my blast on Rip240. Will be doing 1ml 3xa week so that's test p-210mg tren a-300mg mast-210mg.

Gonna be 10 weeks long.

Stats

5ft 11.

197lbs

Bf about 25% according to you lot probably lol.

View attachment 167559


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Your impatience is starting to make me question whether I'll ever be able to come off now I've started haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Right so tomorrow I'll be starting my blast on Rip240. Will be doing 1ml 3xa week so that's test p-210mg tren a-300mg mast-210mg.
> 
> Gonna be 10 weeks long.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. How long was your cruise in the end?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking good mate. How long was your cruise in the end?


3 and a half weeks lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Your impatience is starting to make me question whether I'll ever be able to come off now I've started haha


Lol you'll understand when you come off


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 3 and a half weeks lol


Haha your worse than me.

Really you haven't cruised at all when you think about it. If you was on 500mg of test it takes 2-3 weeks to drop right down and you've been topping it up weekly.

It's mentally addictive ain't it. Stay safe mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Haha your worse than me.
> 
> Really you haven't cruised at all when you think about it. If you was on 500mg of test it takes 2-3 weeks to drop right down and you've been topping it up weekly.
> 
> It's mentally addictive ain't it. Stay safe mate lol


Really am gonna just cruise for a while after mate. Give myself a break.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Lol you'll understand when you come off


That's what I'm worried about,I'm already researching pros and cons of blast cruise vs cycle and pct lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> That's what I'm worried about,I'm already researching pros and cons of blast cruise vs cycle and pct lol


Uh oh it's started lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Right so tomorrow I'll be starting my blast on Rip240. Will be doing 1ml 3xa week so that's test p-210mg tren a-300mg mast-210mg.
> 
> Gonna be 10 weeks long.
> 
> ...


I'd say 25.347% BF at a guess mate 

Looking good, brown too *rob goes and fills slin pin with MT2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say 25.347% BF at a guess mate
> 
> Looking good, brown too *rob goes and fills slin pin with MT2


I am actually browner but the lights shining through the window lol.

Yeah if I asked on here what bf I am that's probably the answer I'd get haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I am actually browner but the lights shining through the window lol.
> 
> Yeah if I asked on here what bf I am that's probably the answer I'd get haha


Just filled 1ml slin pin lol

I'll load for a week ya brown cúnt and catch up 

It's just an approximate mate  id say 10% though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just filled 1ml slin pin lol
> 
> I'll load for a week ya brown cúnt and catch up
> 
> It's just an approximate mate  id say 10% though


Loaded up mine and Mrs pins last night and upped the dose without telling her. She felt sick as fvck....... I fell asleep lol.

Be about 7 soon lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Shame mother fbckers im golden brown all YEAR

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Shame mother fbckers im golden brown all YEAR
> 
> COME AT ME BRO


How much mt2 do you take?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> How much mt2 do you take?


Sarcasm or? Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Loaded up mine and Mrs pins last night and upped the dose without telling her. She felt sick as fvck....... I fell asleep lol.
> 
> Be about 7 soon lol.


Pmsl horrible when it makes you feel sick 

Hopefully mate 



HDU said:


> Shame mother fbckers im golden brown all YEAR
> 
> COME AT ME BRO


Golden Brown genetics.... But you are 5ft5 so we win


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Sarcasm or? Lol


Lol was waiting for you to say I'm black you nobhead.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol was waiting for you to say I'm black you nobhead.


I'm brown you cúnt


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Loaded up mine and Mrs pins last night and upped the dose without telling her. She felt sick as fvck....... I fell asleep lol.
> 
> Be about 7 soon lol.


You fvcker lol.

What's the crack with it? Does the tan go once you stop using?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm brown you cúnt


So am I you cvnt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You fvcker lol.
> 
> What's the crack with it? Does the tan go once you stop using?


Not for a while mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> So am I you cvnt


Brown from the womb brah


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You fvcker lol.
> 
> What's the crack with it? Does the tan go once you stop using?


First time I used it the stuff kept working for 9-12 month after  Was great!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not for a while mate





R0BLET said:


> First time I used it the stuff kept working for 9-12 month after  Was great!!


I said to my mrs about it the other night and she didn't seem to keen on it. I got "ain't you injecting enough shvt already, it ain't like you don't go fvcking brown". She is 8 months pregnant so I just let it go

Do you tan good on holiday on it?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I may start mt2 my scars are starting to appear as my tan has worn off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I said to my mrs about it the other night and she didn't seem to keen on it. I got "ain't you injecting enough shvt already, it ain't like you don't go fvcking brown". She is 8 months pregnant so I just let it go
> 
> Do you tan good on holiday on it?


Don't tell her and crack on lol

Yeah I do go a good brown, after going red lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Don't tell her and crack on lol
> 
> Yeah I do go a good brown, after going red lol


Lol that's what i was thinking but she ain't stupid. I go brown anyway shed defo tell now I've mentioned it if I start looking like @HDU

Are the sides bad?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Lol that's what i was thinking but she ain't stupid. I go brown anyway shed defo tell now I've mentioned it if I start looking like @HDU
> 
> Are the sides bad?


True lol

Nah, before bed and sleep through them. Random boners can happen though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I said to my mrs about it the other night and she didn't seem to keen on it. I got "ain't you injecting enough shvt already, it ain't like you don't go fvcking brown". She is 8 months pregnant so I just let it go
> 
> Do you tan good on holiday on it?


Women and their hormones eh

Oh wait


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Brown from the womb brah


You win

I've got freckles though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> True lol
> 
> Nah, before bed and sleep through them. Random boners can happen though


Last question lol. How often has it gotta be pinned?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Last question lol. How often has it gotta be pinned?


You can do a 1 week loading phase, so each day then just once a week or every 10 days


----------

